# Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread [IT'S MEGA!]



## Tazmo (Jun 30, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 30, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2013)

Agreed, being immune to the strongest attacks in the game is pretty pointless


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Agreed, being immune to the strongest attacks in the game is pretty pointless



Dragons have more going for them than STAB Dragon-type moves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Agreed, being immune to the strongest attacks in the game is pretty pointless





Scizor said:


> Dragons have more going for them than STAB Dragon-type moves.



Inb4 x4 damage


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2013)

New thread!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 30, 2013)

Rejoice people, for we have a shiny new thread!!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 30, 2013)

I need suggestions for a moveset for my future level 75 Throh. 

Keeping Facade, [Insert Fighting type move here], [Insert Elemental Punch here], [Insert Etc here]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 30, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I need suggestions for a moveset for my future level 75 Throh.
> 
> Keeping Facade, [Insert Fighting type move here], [Insert Elemental Punch here], [Insert Etc here]



Umm... 

Reversal/Superpower

Fire Punch (damages more types)

And for a last resort: Giga Impact


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 30, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Umm...
> 
> Reversal/Superpower
> 
> ...



probably Reversal, because it's a Guts Throh, so I'll probably be making it hold Toxic Orb.

Yea, but Ice Punch takes down Flying and Dragon types..>->

Maybe or maybe not Giga Impact.

hm.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

> Popular online retailer Amazon has just put a listing for the official Pokemon X & Y official guide which will be released when the game goes on sale in October. The official guide confirms the return of TMs, HMs and the Hall of Fame. It also mentions that Super Training will feature in the game. The Pokemon X & Y official guide will be released on October 12th to coincide with the release of the highly anticipated game.



What in the world is _Super Training_?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 30, 2013)

Training your Pokemon to Super Saiyan-tier 

Duh.


----------



## Nois (Jun 30, 2013)

I assume IV trsining?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

Super training huh? Okay. I want that guide though. I got the GS guide when I was a kid, would be nice to have this one too.


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2013)

is that a flygon set?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes. 

I love Flygon pek


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yes.
> 
> I love Flygon pek



My Froslass would like to say hello.

:33


----------



## Nois (Jul 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yes.
> 
> I love Flygon pek


I love it too:33


Yami Munesanzun said:


> My Froslass would like to say hello.
> 
> :33



You're a meanie


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Please, bitch. I'm classy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> My Froslass would like to say hello.
> 
> :33



Froslass is cheating 

Ice Pokemon shouldn't be that fast anyways.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2013)

Super training sounds like it's the EV training spots.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> Froslass is cheating
> 
> Ice Pokemon shouldn't be that fast anyways.



Vanilluxe, Mamoswine, Glalie, Froslass, Articuno.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yes.
> 
> I love Flygon pek


Flygon could have been a bitchin' Dragon/Bug (with Levitate).


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> What in the world is _Super Training_?



Slaying Audino's, maybe?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 1, 2013)

This, and the Pokemon amie rumors, give me the feeling that it might be something like training in the Digimon games..

And hot _damn_, we're a little over 3 months away


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Vanilluxe, Mamoswine, Glalie, Froslass, Articuno.



None of those are that fast. Maybe Weavile, but he sucks.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 1, 2013)

Super Training might be EV Training there might be an easier way to do it now.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 1, 2013)

Why are they closing off the Global Link and such for BW/2? That seems kinda unnecessary to me, it's not as if no one will play those games again. I find it kinda sad.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> *None of those are that fast*. Maybe Weavile, but he sucks.



I disagree.

For chunks of ice, they're pretty damn fast.

or at least mine are.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yes.
> 
> I love Flygon pek





Yami Munesanzun said:


> My Froslass would like to say hello.
> 
> :33



It's all about Glaceon bitches!!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> It's all about Glaceon bitches!!



Ninetales.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

Speaking of Ninetails, it got a new form in X&Y.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

^

The moment you posted that blasphemy is the moment you ceased to exist.

Begone, heretic. 

edit: Strangely, raising this Shuckle is easier than I thought it would be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I disagree.
> 
> For chunks of ice, they're pretty damn fast.
> 
> or at least mine are.



Froslass is really fast though, really fast. Ice is pretty much weak to every move-set there is. Froslass kinda compensates with dat blitz.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 1, 2013)

That ninetails is beautiful


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ninetales.



Gyarados




Death-kun said:


> Speaking of Ninetails, it got a new form in X&Y.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> ^
> 
> The moment you posted that blasphemy is the moment you ceased to exist.
> 
> Begone, heretic.



Agreed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

Ninetails with drought is pretty cool.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Gyarados



Eelektross.

:33

Alright folks, it's "make my moveset" time!

What you have to work with:

Bibarel 
Crobat
Cherrim
Lickilicky


I'd put Shuckle up here, but..well. it's Shuckle. moving on.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2013)

Arcanine > Ninetales






Yami Munesanzun said:


> Eelektross.
> 
> :33
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Psuedo-bulk team, Blunt.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2013)

Bulk teams


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Bulk teams


So are you going to come up with movesets or not?

Refer to serebii.net since smogon seems to be down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

With Crobat I'd go with Brave Bird and Cross Poison for STAB. Roost and maybe U-Turn?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> With Crobat I'd go with Brave Bird and Cross Poison for STAB. Roost and maybe U-Turn?



I already _have_ the Crobat, so it's a tad late for it to know Brave Bird.

and you took this straight off of Smogon. -50 points for Hufflepuff!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So are you going to come up with movesets or not?
> 
> Refer to serebii.net since smogon seems to be down.


I don't know anything about competitive play so everything I told you would be straight from Smogon.

Hufflepuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I already _have_ the Crobat, so it's a tad late for it to know Brave Bird.
> 
> and you took this straight off of Smogon. -50 points for Hufflepuff!



Meh. That's the best possible Crobat moveset. No need to go to Smogon to know that. 

I didn't even take it from there. 

I do my research using Bulbapedia since I don't even do competitive.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Bibarel


Curse
Quick Attack
Waterfall
Taunt or Return


> Crobat


Super Fang
U-Turn
Taunt
Roost


> Cherrim


Sunny Day
Energy Ball
Hidden Power - Fire
Protect


> Lickilicky


Body Slam
Earthquake
Rest
Sleep Talk


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Curse
> *Quick Attack*
> Waterfall
> Taunt or Return


Already have the Bibarel, too late for Quick attack





> Sunny Day
> Energy Ball
> *Hidden Power - Fire*
> Protect


Oh hell naw' 

I ain't wasting time trying to get Fire Hidden Power when I can just breed it with Weather Ball. 

just for clarification, I'm already coming up with my own possible movesets, so ya'lls are just suggestions.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 1, 2013)

Can you guys check the "post your team thread" and review my most recently posted team please?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2013)

About to start a new play through of HG. 

Can't decide on the starter. I think I'm gonna go for Chikorita. I know I'd replace the Typhlosion with an Arcanine and the Feraligatr with the Red Gyrados, so I don't see much use in either of them. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> About to start a new play through of HG.
> 
> Can't decide on the starter. I think I'm gonna go for Chikorita. I know I'd replace the Typhlosion with an Arcanine and the Feraligatr with the Red Gyrados, so I don't see much use in either of them.
> 
> Thoughts?



Then Chikorita seems to be the one for you indeed.

I once picked Chikorita and I didn't let it evolve. Cute little leafhead curbstomped everyone. Well not everyone but you get the picture


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Technician Mr. Mime.

is it worth it?


----------



## lacey (Jul 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> About to start a new play through of HG.
> 
> Can't decide on the starter. I think I'm gonna go for Chikorita. I know I'd replace the Typhlosion with an Arcanine and the Feraligatr with the Red Gyrados, so I don't see much use in either of them.
> 
> Thoughts?



I'd say go for it. There's really not a whole lot of Pokemon you can use early in the game that are grass type (Save for Bellsprout and Oddish, but they're both dual-typed if you're just looking for a pure Grass-type early in the game.), so Chikorita's your best bet. 



Scizor said:


> Then Chikorita seems to be the one for you indeed.
> 
> I once picked Chikorita and I didn't let it evolve. Cute little leafhead curbstomped everyone. Well not everyone but you get the picture




I never let any Chikorita that I use evolve. It's just too cute, haha. 

The very first Pokemon game I ever played on my own was both Gold and Silver. Picked Chikorita in Silver since it was my favourite, design-wise. Yet since I was new at Pokemon, well...let's just say I had a lot of work and research to do, haha.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2013)

Trying to decide on a Psychic type.

Espeon, Alakazam or Exeggutor (takes the grass slot too)? 

Or do I just got with Gengar?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Trying to decide on a Psychic type.
> 
> Espeon, Alakazam or Exeggutor (takes the grass slot too)?
> 
> Or do I just got with Gengar?



Sunny Day would work for both Espeon (Morning Sun) and Exeggutor (Chlorophyll & Solar Beam)

so, either one.

Alakazam is fast, hits hard, but can't take a hit.

Espeon is pretty fast, hits pretty hard and can take hits reasonably well

Exeggutor is..decently bulky and can hit pretty hard as well, in my opinion.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 1, 2013)

Dont use Exeggutor. He's literally weak to everything


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 1, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can you guys check the "post your team thread" and review my most recently posted team please?



Because you all ignored me


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Dont use Exeggutor. He's literally weak to everything



that's why you need to know how to use it right.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 1, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Why are they closing off the Global Link and such for BW/2? That seems kinda unnecessary to me, it's not as if no one will play those games again. I find it kinda sad.



They are?


----------



## Weather (Jul 1, 2013)

Restalk Milotic stalling and shuffling teams to death.

Just beautiful.



> They are?



Maybe cause we are moving from consoles Ds to 3DS

They probably gonna make a new GTS-like feature (PLEASE NO MORE LV1 RESHIRAMS AND ZEKROMS!!)


----------



## lacey (Jul 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Espeon, Alakazam or Exeggutor (takes the grass slot too)?
> 
> Or do I just got with Gengar?



My own personal preference is Espeon. Hits hard and fast, has reasonable defenses. Since you're playing HG, you'll get a Soothe Bell rather early (You'll actually get it before you even get the Eevee.), so it's a lot easier getting its happiness level to where it needs to be.

Also, please tell me the GTS isn't actually going. :/

[e] It is. From Serebii:



> The Global Link has updated with an notice regarding the Pok?mon Global Link.
> 
> First, the Global Link will open up for a special X & Y version on October 12th 2013, after a 12 day long maintenance from the start of October. However, from October 12th 2013, various Pok?mon Black, White, Black 2 & White 2 features will go offline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2013)

I think I got my team worked out.

By E4 I'd like to have

Gyarados
Arcanine
Gengar
Dragonite
Tyranitar
Heracross

Think I'm just about covered 

The Heracross and Tyranitar are a bit iffy. Might change them out later. I don't usually like having more than one Pseudo on my team at a time. Might go for Aerodactyl instead.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Trying to decide on a Psychic type.
> 
> Espeon, Alakazam or Exeggutor (takes the grass slot too)?
> 
> Or do I just got with Gengar?



Though Alakazam and Gengar are beasts, go with Gallade; he's awesome 



Blunt said:


> I think I got my team worked out.
> 
> By E4 I'd like to have
> 
> ...



Change Heracross for Scizor and you're Heart golden.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

it's 3 months away and still no starter evolutions


----------



## ElementX (Jul 2, 2013)

Do they usually reveal the evolutions this early?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 2, 2013)

The surprise will add to the adventure 

I'm staying spoiler free from here on in


----------



## ElementX (Jul 2, 2013)

If the pokedex leaks before release, I don't think I can resist looking at it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The surprise will add to the adventure
> 
> I'm staying spoiler free from here on in



And risk possibly HM slaving my starter? Hell no


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 2, 2013)

Regardless of the evolutions I'm going to stick with Froakie. The only HM I ever teach my starter is Surf anyway.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> And risk possibly HM slaving my starter? Hell no


Oh, how I wish field and battle moves could exist independent of each other.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2013)

I really wish HMs would be taken out of the game...

Let key items fulfill their out-of-battle roles and turn the moves into TMs.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> Regardless of the evolutions I'm going to stick with Froakie. The only HM I ever teach my starter is Surf anyway.



This guy right here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

I remember one time HM slaving my mew in Red


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> And risk possibly HM slaving my starter? Hell no





The Ninth Doctor said:


> Oh, how I wish field and battle moves could exist independent of each other.





Blunt said:


> I really wish HMs would be taken out of the game...
> 
> Let key items fulfill their out-of-battle roles and turn the moves into TMs.




Did 5th gen not abolish the need for HMs? 

I'm pretty sure that they did in BW1 (where HMs were important for getting to certain areas, but mostly optional and not a necessity to get through the main game like before), but I forgot about whether or not they did it again in BW2.

Although making travel moves a separate deal would be pretty slick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

I honestly didn't notice


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> Regardless of the evolutions I'm going to stick with Froakie. The only HM I ever teach my starter is Surf anyway.


 But what if it has weak SpAtk?


Hydro Spiral said:


> Did 5th gen not abolish the need for HMs?


Surf and Cut are needed. Strength and Fly are convenient. Waterfall and Dive allow access to extra areas.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Waterfall and Dive allow access to extra areas.



I wouldn't call the league an extra area


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

But Meteor Falls have Bagon, and you need Waterfall there


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I wouldn't call the league an extra area


I was only going off Black and White. Victory Road in B2W2 does require most of the HMs.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I was only going off Black and White. Victory Road in B2W2 does require most of the HMs.



Ah, I see.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Eelektross.
> 
> :33



Rampardos


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But what if it has weak SpAtk?



I don't battle competitively so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Rampardos



Eelektross used Gastro Acid :33


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> I don't battle competitively so it's not an issue for me.


Neither do I, but even in-game that can make a difference.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey guys can you suggest a good bug team with Durant and Heracross being in it.

I'm tired of losing


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Hey guys can you suggest a good bug team with Durant and Heracross being in it.
> 
> I'm tired of losing



Needs moar Volcarona.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> I don't battle competitively so it's not an issue for me.



You'd be surprised how that can be issue later in the game or even mid game really. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Needs moar Volcarona.



Yes.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Needs moar Volcarona.



I'm using Durant, Heracross and Volcarona actually... but I still lose


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm using Durant, Heracross and Volcarona actually... but I still lose



oh..well...

are you going up against a Charizard?

:sanji


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

If I wanted a balanced quadriped team, what would you guys reccomend?:33


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Neither do I, but even in-game that can make a difference.





Khris said:


> You'd be surprised how that can be issue later in the game or even mid game really.



It hasn't been an issue for me before. I usually over-level my team anyway.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> oh..well...
> 
> are you going up against a Charizard?
> 
> :sanji



Well this one time I was... but seriously they beat me with so many different pokemon that I'm starting to wonder what I'm doing wrong 

I mean come on my Durant can handle most pokemon...


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2013)

Am I the only one who prefers Larvesta's art to Volcarona's?


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

I actually thought Volcanora was a legendary.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Am I the only one who prefers Larvesta's art to Volcarona's?



Yes.



Nois said:


> I actually thought Volcanora was a legendary.



It can pass off as a Pseudo too 

Maybe because it's like 5 feet tall or something


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2013)

MY Modest Volcarona, raised straight from Larvesta:

Giga Drain, Psychic, Bug Buzz and Heat Wave.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok can someone tell me how to win with those 3 pokemon


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Ok can someone tell me how to win with those 3 pokemon



Well considering a Charizard can learn Rock Slide...

don't go up against a Charizard, for one.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Well considering a Charizard can learn Rock Slide...
> 
> don't go up against a Charizard, for one.



I rarely encounter those but I do end up facing ones that are water type or know a water move...

Tell me where is the weak point of Durant, Heracross and Volcarona trio? Which other bugs should I have ready to switch those?


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

Nobody reccomended me a team


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> MY Modest Volcarona, raised straight from Larvesta:
> 
> Giga Drain, Psychic, Bug Buzz and Heat Wave.



Switch Heat Wave with Fiery Dance breh.  

And no Quiver Dance? That's the best thing about Volcarona 



Nois said:


> Nobody reccomended me a team



Too much work bra 

EDIT: I'd start with Salamence and Darmanitan


----------



## lacey (Jul 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> I actually thought Volcanora was a legendary.



Serebii doesn't have it listed on their Legendary page for BW. 

I've honestly never considered it an actual legendary, I view it as a Pseudo. 

Just as a random question, anyone know off-hand what tier it's listed in? OU perhaps? Smogon seems to be down, and I was just curious.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2013)

This says Volcarona is OU.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Switch Heat Wave with Fiery Dance breh.
> 
> And no Quiver Dance? That's the best thing about Volcarona


Not level 100, too much work.

Already have a Quiver Dance Volcarona.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Serebii doesn't have it listed on their Legendary page for BW.
> 
> I've honestly never considered it an actual legendary, I view it as a Pseudo.
> 
> Just as a random question, anyone know off-hand what tier it's listed in? OU perhaps? Smogon seems to be down, and I was just curious.



Yeah, but since I was never that much into BW, I did not check, and for some reason I assumed she was some legendary/unique shit.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Isn't Volcarona a bit slow though?


----------



## lacey (Jul 2, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> This says Volcarona is OU.



Ah alright. Thank you. (:



Nois said:


> Yeah, but since I was never that much into BW, I did not check, and for some reason I assumed she was some legendary/unique shit.



That was partly for my own confirmation, aha. I wasn't totally sure myself, though as I also said, I personally never viewed it as a legendary.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

I actually deemed it too ugly for a regular up top the Pokedex

Also, anybody know how far in does KH gain momentum. The first island things are fucking boring...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Isn't Volcarona a bit slow though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> I actually deemed it too ugly for a regular up top the Pokedex
> 
> Also, anybody know how far in does KH gain momentum. The first island things are fucking boring...



Volcarona ugly? Your taste (sunglasses) bugs me.


----------



## Nois (Jul 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Volcarona ugly? Your taste (sunglasses) bugs me.



I never paid much attention to it

Hydreigon


----------



## Weather (Jul 2, 2013)

> Isn't Volcarona a bit slow though?



Base 100 speed and a speed boosting move with QD?

Hell no.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

I need a Volcarono. Easily one the most impressive in 5th gen.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

*My Female Team~*


Miltank

Ability: Scrappy
Nature: Careful
Held Item: Life Orb
Moves:
Attract
Milk Drink
Heal Bell
Giga Impact

or

Blissey

Ability: Natural Cure
Nature: Bold
Held Item: Life Orb
Moves:
Sweet Kiss
Softboiled
Aromatherapy
Hyper Beam

Mandibuzz

Ability: Big Pecks
Nature: Adament
Held Item: Shell Bell
Moves:
Attract
Faint Attack
Tailwind
Brave Bird

Nidoqueen

Ability: Poison Point
Nature: Adament
Held Item: Air Balloon
Moves:
Attract
Dig
Captivate
Poison Jab

Vespiquen

Ability: Pressure
Nature: Jolly
Held Item: Rocky Helmet
Moves:
Attract
Attack Order
Defend Order
Heal Order

Lilligant

Ability: Own Tempo
Nature: Bold
Held Item: Big Root
Moves:
Attract
Petal Dance
Quiver Dance
Leech Seed

Froslass

Ability: Snow Cloak
Nature: Modest
Held Item: Leftovers
Moves:
Attract
Icy Wind
Fake Tears
Destiny Bond​


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

What do you guys think?


----------



## lacey (Jul 3, 2013)

Nois said:


> I actually deemed it too ugly for a regular up top the Pokedex
> 
> Also, anybody know how far in does KH gain momentum. The first island things are fucking boring...



It's one of the most beautiful bug-types to me, personally. Which says a lot, as I don't really care about the bug-types, haha. 

I don't remember much from when I played it (I played it...must have been at least 14 or 15 when I attempted it.), but for me, didn't really pick up the pace until the Coliseum, which you can access early enough in the game. So hang in there.

Hiruzen, I really like the fact that you're using a Nidoqueen and a Miltank. They need more love. ♥


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Eelektross used Gastro Acid :33



Ah! But Rampardos's base speed stat is 58 while your Eelektross's is only 50. 



Swarmy said:


> Hey guys can you suggest a good bug team with Durant and Heracross being in it.
> 
> I'm tired of losing





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Needs moar Volcarona.



Also needs more Yanmega. 



Nois said:


> I actually thought Volcanora was a legendary.



I consider it pseudo. 



Swarmy said:


> Isn't Volcarona a bit slow though?



...No. 100 base speed stat _and with_ Quiver Dance? Hell no.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2013)

My favorite bugs are Scizor and Heracross. Heracross being the number one. I liked Ledian and Ariadoss back in Gen2. Now I probably should give more love to the poor bugs. Galvantula spiked my attention. Really nice design.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys 



Also, which is better: Lapras, Cloyster, Dewgong, or Walrein?


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2013)

I would pick Lapras for its design and the nostalgia factor. I've never mained a Walrein.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2013)

Lapras is an awesome all rounder, some real stategy with that one, Cloyster is a beast (way different than Lapras) and Dewgong/Walrein shouldnt be considered unless you got some Class A Team support to hold their hands.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 3, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> Also, which is better: Lapras, Cloyster, Dewgong, or Walrein?



Competitively Cloyster, shell smash is a bitch.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

I never could use Lapras. I liked Walrein because during Hail, with Ice Body and Aqua Ring on, and Leftovers, it couldn't die.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's what I'm thinking for my ice team:

Walrein
Lapras
Cloyster
Mamoswine
Vanilluxe
Glaceon


----------



## lacey (Jul 3, 2013)

I love having a Lapras. And I really like using Dewgong as well. Just wish Dewgong had better stats.

I love Glaceon almost by default, aha...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Cryogonal or Cloyster


----------



## lacey (Jul 3, 2013)

The nostalgia in me screams Cloyster. It's got better defense overall as well, last I checked.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Cryogonal or Cloyster



I would go for Cloyster because of its Shell Armor.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Cryogonal has very good special defense and good speed


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

Cloyster is the superior choice to Cryogonal thanks to its ability Skill Link and the move Shell Smash. 

Also, an Abomasnow would be nice for auto-Hail, then you can turn that Walrein into a Stallrein. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> MY Modest Volcarona, raised straight from Larvesta:
> 
> Giga Drain, Psychic, Bug Buzz and Heat Wave.



>no Quiver Dance


Man, dafuq is wrong with you?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 3, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Cryogonal or Cloyster


"Cloyster is the fastest user of what is perhaps the best stat-boosting move of all time - Shell Smash! It can reach 634 Attack and 478 Speed after a Shell Smash. But that's not all. With Skill Link, all of its multi-hit moves will have a combined power of 125. As if that's not enough, Icicle Spear also gets STAB, increasing to 187 power. It will deal a huge amount of damage to anything not resistant to Ice."​


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Alright, Cloyster it is. Should I add in Iron Defense, Aqua Ring, or neither? If I'm using Shell Smash?


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> "Cloyster is the fastest user of what is perhaps the best stat-boosting move of all time - Shell Smash! It can reach 634 Attack and 478 Speed after a Shell Smash. But that's not all. With Skill Link, all of its multi-hit moves will have a combined power of 125. As if that's not enough, Icicle Spear also gets STAB, increasing to 187 power. It will deal a huge amount of damage to anything not resistant to Ice."​



Suddenly, I feel guilty about never using Cloyster. Must be because I only play in-game and Gen3


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

Cloyster[Skill Link]:

Shell Smash
Iron Defense
Aqua Ring
Icicle Spear


----------



## Blunt (Jul 3, 2013)

My god Scyther is terrible early on. Doesn't learn any decent moves until he's in his 40s and all his good TMs aren't available until post E4. 

Guess I'm going for Heracross instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2013)

100 days till XY


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2013)

Blunt said:


> My god Scyther is terrible early on. Doesn't learn any decent moves until he's in his 40s and all his good TMs aren't available until post E4.
> 
> Guess I'm going for Heracross instead.



Heracross


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 3, 2013)

100 days? Wow.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 3, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Alright, Cloyster it is. Should I add in Iron Defense, Aqua Ring, or neither? If I'm using Shell Smash?


Ability: Skill Link
-Icicle Spear
-Rock Blast
-Ice Shard/Razor Shell/Surf
-Shell Smash


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 3, 2013)

Possible Chespin final evolution might be fake but we have an announcement tomorrow from Masuda.


----------



## lacey (Jul 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> >no Quiver Dance
> 
> 
> Man, dafuq is wrong with you?



Fuck da police. 



Blunt said:


> My god Scyther is terrible early on. Doesn't learn any decent moves until he's in his 40s and all his good TMs aren't available until post E4.
> 
> Guess I'm going for Heracross instead.



Some Pokemon got nerfed badly in later generations, though that's a given I suppose.

I'm still pissed that they changed Espeon's moveset so that it doesn't learn Psychic until level 64 in HG/SS. 



Khris said:


> 100 days till XY



I still don't have a 3DS.
Time to whore myself out I guess.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 3, 2013)

I forgot what a pain in the ass HG/SS were to emulate.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep

Can't you play them on the DS?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 3, 2013)

I refuse to buy a 3DS until Reggie releases a decently colored XL in NoA.


----------



## Nois (Jul 3, 2013)

I think the XLs are too big. Might be just me though.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm just the opposite. The regular 3DSs feel tiny to me.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 4, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I'm just the opposite. The regular 3DSs feel tiny to me.



^

Both my DS and 3DS are XL versions.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 4, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Possible Chespin final evolution might be fake but we have an announcement tomorrow from Masuda.




That looks almost exactly like this fanart

Dafuq? 

Still pretty cool tho


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 4, 2013)

Supposed Fennekin evo just like the Chespin one


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 4, 2013)

Isnt there a digimon that looks just like that?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 4, 2013)

Closest thing would be Kyubimon. I thought of her as soon as I looked that that 



If that the real Fennekin evo, then I could dig it


----------



## lacey (Jul 4, 2013)

G~@~Y said:


> Supposed Fennekin evo just like the Chespin one



They're both probably fake, but this one is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

yfw Finnekin turns out to be Fire/Fighting 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I still don't have a 3DS.
> Time to whore myself out I guess.



Nudes?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 4, 2013)

The blue one is pretty awesome  Not sure how i feel about the gold one yet


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

Jesus Christ, they look so awesome. 

I already have a Pikachu XL, but I'm so tempted to get one of these. 

... Assuming they even get released outside Japan.

I couldn't care less about the blue one. The gold one is too amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking at the gold one. Pretty sure this kinda confirms Xerneas as half Grass and Yveltal as half Flying.


----------



## lacey (Jul 4, 2013)

The gold one is exclusive to Pokemon Center, so I doubt it'll be released outside of Japan. The blue one might, but no guarantees. 



Khris said:


> Nudes?



If I must.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

Apparently, the gold one is a Pokemon Center store exclusive, so I'm wondering if we'll even end up getting it. I feel like they'll just throw the blue one at us and call it a day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The gold one is exclusive to Pokemon Center, so I doubt it'll be released outside of Japan. The blue one might, but no guarantees.
> 
> 
> 
> If I must.



Nudes.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 4, 2013)

New Pokemon revealed.Its a sword pokemon?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Holy **** a sword Pok?mon 

I hope for a cross link evo (like with Escavalier) so another Pok?mon's evo will use it as a sword


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 4, 2013)

Its a Steel/Ghost type and apparently unsheathes itself in battle.

I love it


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

G~@~Y said:


> Its a Steel/Ghost type and apparently unsheathes itself in battle.
> 
> I love it



Me too  =D


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 4, 2013)

All of 'em... Fucking all of the Pokemon revealed so far have been awesome.
A Steel/Ghost sword? Badass.

I can't wait to see its nightmare-ish Pokedex entry.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I can't wait to see its nightmare-ish Pokedex entry.



"At night, it carves out the hopes and dreams of innocent children while they sleep, making them wake up apathetic."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

Sword
Ghost/Steel
Sword
SWORD
*SWORD *


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 4, 2013)

G~@~Y said:


> New Pokemon revealed.Its a sword pokemon?



Ghost/Steel type?

Holy shit thats fucking amazing typing, rivals Dialga's Steel/Dragon typing for the best in the game.

It only has 2 weaknesses, Fire and Ground. It will likely have levitate so that takes care of the Ground weakness and in the rain fire will no longer be super effective, giving it no weaknesses.

It has immunity towards Normal, Fighting and Poison along with Ground Immunity if it has levitate.

It 4x resists bug moves and only Water, Electric, Ghost and Dark Attacks hit it for neutral damage.

Defensively its a monster, but offensively Ghost is a so-so stab and Steel isn't very good.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> "At night, it carves out the hopes and dreams of innocent children while they sleep, making them wake up apathetic."



more like:

"A Pokemon can pick it up and become possessed, which gives it great power and allows to shoop-da-whoop bitches"


Xiammes said:


> Ghost/Steel type?
> 
> Holy shit thats fucking amazing typing, rivals Dialga's Steel/Dragon typing for the best in the game.
> 
> ...



This makes me excited


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

4-7-2013 The day of the Ghost/Steel sword Pok?mon.

Good times.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 4, 2013)

What if this Ghost/Steel has Levitate?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

Evolution line theory:-

Dagger -> Sword > Axe?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

If the Ghost/Steel Pokemon's name isn't Hexcalibur, I'm gonna punch Gamefreak in the head.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2013)

No Swords Dance jokes? I am disappointed.



> BulbaNewsNOW @BulbaNewsNOW
> Incoming pics of a new Ghost/Steel-type. Its *Japanese name is Hitotsuki*.





> Japan Expo has unveiled another new Pok?mon. Hitotsuki (ヒトツキ‎), *also known as Monorpale in the French versions*, is a Steel/Ghost-type sword Pok?mon. It was shown to be fighting against a Golem and has the ability to unsheath itself during battle.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Evolution line theory:-
> 
> Dagger -> Sword > Axe?



Dagger->Sword->Scythe


----------



## ElementX (Jul 4, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Ghost/Steel type?
> 
> Holy shit thats fucking amazing typing, rivals Dialga's Steel/Dragon typing for the best in the game.
> 
> ...



You forgot Fairy. We don't know if Steel resists it yet.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 4, 2013)

That Sword looks awesome, the problem are those nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who will now use him as an example of Gamefreak running out of ideas. The thing is, it's exactly the opposite lol...


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2013)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> That Sword looks awesome, the problem are those nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who will now use him as an example of Gamefreak running out of ideas. The thing is, it's exactly the opposite lol...



What kind of Ghost Pok?mon can they really make now that wouldn't involve possessing an object though? We already had the generic Ghost figure from Lavender Town, and the Ghastly line deals with gas and shadows. I can't really think of anything that doesn't involve a ghost/soul possessing something.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

"Waaaaah, Pokemon don't even have to be animals anymore, they can be anything!"

Gen 1: Magnets, balls, eggs that turn into walking trees, sludge, silly putty, rocks with arms, balls of gas, poisonous balls of smog, computer program


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 4, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> What kind of Ghost Pok?mon can they really make now that wouldn't involve possessing an object though? We already had the generic Ghost figure from Lavender Town, and the Ghastly line deals with gas and shadows. I can't really think of anything that doesn't involve a ghost/soul possessing something.


Yea, i get that, but try explaining that to those people. I remember when Black and White came out how they were saying shit about Lampent, and about Vanilluxe (although he is ice-type) i personally liked Vanilluxe... Come on, it's a friggin' ice-cream!


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2013)

I loved Vanillite and his evolutions, he was a main part of my team, mainly because I like Ice Pok?mon.

People just like to complain, I get nostalgic for Gen 1 too but there are almost no Pok?mon I outright dislike in any Generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Dagger->Sword->Scythe



OKay you win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> "Waaaaah, Pokemon don't even have to be animals anymore, they can be anything!"
> 
> Gen 1: Magnets, balls, eggs that turn into walking trees, sludge, silly putty, rocks with arms, balls of gas, poisonous balls of smog, computer program



Not to mention Ditto


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2013)

I think Ditto was the Silly Putty.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2013)

I want a Baton Pass version of an ability. Slaking and Regigigas might be playable if it existed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

*Googles silly putty* I see it now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, Ditto was the silly putty.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> That Sword looks awesome, the problem are those nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who will now use him as an example of Gamefreak running out of ideas. The thing is, it's exactly the opposite lol...



Who cares what anyone else says. This gen is looking great.



Death-kun said:


> "Waaaaah, Pokemon don't even have to be animals anymore, they can be anything!"
> 
> Gen 1: Magnets, balls, eggs that turn into walking trees, sludge, silly putty, rocks with arms, balls of gas, poisonous balls of smog, computer program



This^

Pidgey is THE example of unoriginality.



Khris said:


> OKay you win


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Evolution line theory:-
> 
> Dagger -> Sword > Axe?



Dagger > K(h)ris > Sword?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm tempted to get a 3DS just so I can purchase one of the two, since I've played at least one game from every single generation and need something to do next year. What's the average price for one these days?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm tempted to get a 3DS just so I can purchase one of the two, since I've played at least one game from every single generation and need something to do next year. What's the average price for one these days?



170 to 200 dollars.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> 170 to 200 dollars.



Would the conversion rate apply here? I live in England. If so, I have just enough money at the moment to be able to afford one.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 4, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> What if this Ghost/Steel has Levitate?



Its floating, the chances it will have levitate are extremely high, I can't think of many ghost pokemon not having Levitate.



ElementX said:


> You forgot Fairy. We don't know if Steel resists it yet.



I was just talking about the 17 known types and assuming they don't change any of the type match ups in 6th gen.

Also since its a Sword, its going to have high attack and speed, but I imagine the defenses will low as hell.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 4, 2013)

if the ghost/steel uses sword dance it should do damage 


also this should be the ghost/steel's intro music:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqg3l3r_DRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> if the ghost/steel uses sword dance it should do damage



THIS.

Move effects should be more Pokemon-specific

But then, it should get STAB from Slash just for the kicks


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2013)

Watch NoA only gets that Blue XL.

One of the three colors we already have.


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 4, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Would the conversion rate apply here? I live in England. If so, I have just enough money at the moment to be able to afford one.



Its around ?130 here, depending on where you look.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2013)

G~@~Y said:


> New Pokemon revealed.Its a sword pokemon?


Second pokemon confirmed for my party. 

Now to start lurking fanart so Pancham won't be lonely in my set.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Would the conversion rate apply here? I live in England. If so, I have just enough money at the moment to be able to afford one.



It's best to just check your local gamestore's website(s). =)


----------



## lacey (Jul 4, 2013)

G~@~Y said:


> Its a Steel/Ghost type and apparently unsheathes itself in battle.
> 
> I love it



I really like this one. 



Khris said:


> Nudes.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 4, 2013)

Not a huge fan of this pokemon, though I love it's typing. It will probably grow on me


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 4, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Not a huge fan of this pokemon, though I love it's typing. It will probably grow on me


It better.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 4, 2013)

hmm..

love the typing, torn on the design.

that being said, we have an ancient iron bell that can summon rain.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 4, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> that being said, we have an ancient iron bell that can summon rain.


Let's not forget the wind chime. 

But now all we need is a giant floating shield.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 4, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Let's not forget the wind chime.
> 
> But now all we need is a giant floating shield.



I imagine Bronzong would technically count as the shield. 

Or a Bastiodon holding an Air Balloon


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one that finds this new pokemon a bit boring... then again I never liked pokemon based on objects.

I do love the eye though.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUYEfV4Q6xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone knows french?


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

I-i hate french


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

I used to study french back in 4th grade for 3 years, graduated with top marks. Years later I don't remember a thing


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Hahahaha, that happens

<Teaching major.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 4, 2013)

My father having studied French as a kid is about as close to French that I've ever gotten.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

I actually have some french blood, doesn't help me get girls though


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

You need the accent mon.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

They say I have a russian accent when I talk in english


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They say I have a russian accent when I talk in english



You're either slavic or balkan-something, right?

I'm the same when I get out of shape.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2013)

Most of it so far is just about how Kalos being based on France.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm bulgarian  Would make sense since our language is a bit similar to russian but at the same time not that close.

I have no idea how polish accent sounds like


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Most of it so far is just about how Kalos being based on France.



Like no one guessed that already


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, no new information other than Hitotsuki.


Swarmy said:


> Like no one guessed that already


It dexplains why they chose France (someone went on holiday) and mentions some of the places they went back to sample.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm bulgarian  Would make sense since our language is a bit similar to russian but at the same time not that close.
> 
> I have no idea how polish accent sounds like



Bulgarian is similar to Russian in intonation I'd say. The Bulgars I've encountered all had a more or less "russian" accent. But I think that term refers to most eastern languages.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Yeah, no new information other than Hitotsuki.
> It dexplains why they chose France (someone went on holiday) and mentions some of the places they went back to sample.



I only hope not all new pokemon to be beautiful just so they can fit in the theme of the region.



Nois said:


> Bulgarian is similar to Russian in intonation I'd say. The Bulgars I've encountered all had a more or less "russian" accent. But I think that term refers to most eastern languages.



Well we were pretty close with Russia until 1989.


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I only hope not all new pokemon to be beautiful just so they can fit in the theme of the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were pretty close with Russia until 1989.



I'm Polish, I feel ya


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah 

Btw what's with you and otters?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 4, 2013)

Found the third to go on my team. 

Now I can make a team with the strongest non-legendary Ghost-Types from each generation!


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah
> 
> Btw what's with you and otters?


It's a thing that started as a joke between me and my ex, then I read a bit aout them, made a funny set. And it stuck.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Now I'm curious to know what would make a girl call you an otter


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They say I have a russian accent when I talk in english


I sometimes wish I had an accent.  But I can only fake one to an extent.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I sometimes wish I had an accent.  But I can only fake one to an extent.



Everyone has an accent, the ones that speak english perfectly have either an american or british one


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Second pokemon confirmed for my party.


I'm pretty sure they're the same pokemon. The second one is just what it looks like unsheathed (which it does when it starts a battle).


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Now I'm curious to know what would make a girl call you an otter


She didn't call me n otter, but the set I made of an otter, was because of a chat we had.


Pesky Bug said:


> I sometimes wish I had an accent.  But I can only fake one to an extent.





Swarmy said:


> Everyone has an accent, the ones that speak english perfectly have either an american or british one



^Also, people confuse accents with dialects a lot.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I'm pretty sure they're the same pokemon. The second one is just what it looks like unsheathed (which it does when it starts a battle).


 I guess my set doesn't scream loud enough.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> She didn't call me n otter, but the set I made of an otter, was because of a chat we had.



So you don't have an obsession with otters?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I guess my set doesn't scream loud enough.


Oh


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 4, 2013)

Meh... Still not feeling this new pokemon.

Give me more fairies!!!!!!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Meh... Still not feeling this new pokemon.
> 
> Give me more fairies!!!!!!



lol                              **


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Meh... Still not feeling this new pokemon.
> 
> Give me more fairies!!!!!!



​


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2013)

Kind of surprised you didn't go this route, Swarmy: [sp=Bug/Fairy; recovered from fossil][/sp]


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Kind of surprised you didn't go this route, Swarmy: [sp=Bug/Fairy; recovered from fossil][/sp]



Actually I mentioned several times about fairyflies (which are parasitoid wasps), they are the smallest insect being smaller than amoebas. I wanted a parasitoid wasp based pokemon for years and now they have the chance to use fairyflies but I guess the idea of a pokemon rupturing its way through another pokemon's body is too graphic for the game


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Everyone has an accent, the ones that speak english perfectly have either an american or british one


An Eastern accent*


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 4, 2013)

That would be cool actually...


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

How do they even find those tiny motherfuckers And it can live in me? I hope it pays rent at least

I'd like them in the game, but idk how they'd make them relevant to the macrocosm.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> How do they even find those tiny motherfuckers And it can live in me? I hope it pays rent at least
> 
> I'd like them in the game, but idk how they'd make them relevant to the macrocosm.



They lay their eggs inside other insects' eggs. All parasitoid wasps discovered so far parasitise only other insects (usually in their larval stage) while some species can even control their host from inside making them a real zombie.

If they decide to use fairyflies for a pokemon they can make it the smallest possible pokemon. Or they can just create a pokemon based on other parasitoid wasp and make it bug/psychic because of their abilty to control the host. There's a huge need of another parasite besides Parasect but I don't know how they'll manage to include the wasps' gruesome life cycle now that the game is more kids friendly 
Imagine the wasp coming out of a Caterpie or maybe Scatterbug 
I was surprised to find some fakemon based on the wasps on the web, most looked pretty sweet.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They lay their eggs inside other insects' eggs. All parasitoid wasps discovered so far parasitise only other insects (usually in their larval stage) while some species can even control their host from inside making them a real zombie.



Best thing I've read all day 


Talonflame is the worst name for a Pokemon ever.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> Best thing I've read all day




Imagine this in Pokemon:

[YOUTUBE]vMG-LWyNcAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

They could make another Bug/Ghost


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Imagine this in Pokemon:
> 
> [youtube]vMG-LWyNcAs[/youtube]


You keep saying this'd be too graphic for Pokemon, but just think back pretty much every Pokedex entry in in gen 1, and plenty more after that. 

Kabutops slicing open prey and draining their fluids, Mushrooms taking root in an insect to create Paras, Shedinja stealing the soul whomever looks at the hole in it's shell... Drifloon posing as a balloon attempting to steal children away to the afterlife? 

A parasitic wasp would fit in right proper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)

Tha fuck is up with this convo?


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

We're discussing potential bug pokemon


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2013)

Bugs


----------



## Nois (Jul 4, 2013)

I never liked bugs, and then I started


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2013)

Or just make its attacks vampiric, like Zubat, and hint at the more gruesome aspects in Pok?dex entries.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Imagine this in Pokemon:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vMG-LWyNcAs[/YOUTUBE]



There should be a Pokemon like this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 5, 2013)

They need a Grass/Fire type based on the Fire Flower in the Mario series. So awesome it would be yes yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2013)

The Steel/Ghost Pokemon's name is Honedge.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't wait to start my Fairy Type Team!!

As of now:
Sylveon
Flabebe
Gardevior (covers weakness to Poison)


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 5, 2013)

"Following on from its reveal yesterday, the official site has posted a few new details about the new Pok?mon, known to them as Hitotsuki. This Pok?mon is to be known in English as Honedge and some details. It is now known that Honedge comes into being when a departed spirit possesses a sword that once belonged to humans. It can use the blue cloth attached to its hilt as nimbly as an arm. Pok?mon Trainers who carelessly take this blade in hand may find the blue cloth wrapping itself around them and draining their energy! Honedge can also learn Swords Dance. It is 2'07" and weighs 4.4lbs"


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Scyther, Gabite, and me all weigh the same!!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 5, 2013)

It'd have been an epic troll if it couldn't learn Swords Dance.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 5, 2013)

I like Honedge but it just looks so odd  what is it suppose to be a ghost inside of a sword? I wonder if it will evolve into a knight of some sort maybe it has a counterpart that's a shield.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I can't wait to start my Fairy Type Team!!
> 
> As of now:
> Sylveon
> ...




You shouldn't have to worry about weakness to poison, unless you are running grass pokemon getting toxic-ed or poisoned won't be a problem.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a feeling we will get some powerful poison types this game. This is the game of the poison types similar to how last generation was the generation of Bug types, with the debut of Volcarona and Genesect


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 5, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> "Following on from its reveal yesterday, the official site has posted a few new details about the new Pok?mon, known to them as Hitotsuki. This Pok?mon is to be known in English as Honedge and some details. It is now known that Honedge comes into being when a departed spirit possesses a sword that once belonged to humans. It can use the blue cloth attached to its hilt as nimbly as an arm. Pok?mon Trainers who carelessly take this blade in hand may find the blue cloth wrapping itself around them and draining their energy! Honedge can also learn Swords Dance. It is 2'07" and weighs 4.4lbs"



It's kind of short for a sword... and light too...


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2013)

A short sword, good for close quarter combat.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 5, 2013)

I like it. Although I like anything with swords really.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2013)

Lame ass pokemon.

Gamefreak I am disappointed in you.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I like Honedge but it just looks so odd  what is it suppose to be a ghost inside of a sword? I wonder if it will evolve into a knight of some sort maybe it has a counterpart that's a shield.


Spiritomb is 1000 ghosts inside a keystone. Inside a rock. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The Steel/Ghost Pokemon's name is Honedge.



Honedge is a decent name I guess. Though, I really can't wait for its evo(if it has one).


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2013)

I am curious about if it has just the one eye or if the two other circles are closed eyes.


Malicious Friday said:


> It's kind of short for a sword... and light too...


Short sword -> Long sword -> Broad sword 
Maybe even, one handed -> hand and a half -> two handed


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 5, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I am curious about if it has just the one eye or if the two other circles are closed eyes.
> Short sword -> Long sword -> Broad sword
> Maybe even, one handed -> hand and a half -> two handed



Nope only one it looks like it has three but that's just the sword.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 5, 2013)

If it has another/final evolution, that fucker better be named Hexcalibur, or I'll rage.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 5, 2013)

Ghost sealed within a sword..

I know I've heard that story somewhere...


----------



## Nois (Jul 5, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I am curious about if it has just the one eye or if the two other circles are closed eyes.
> Short sword -> Long sword -> Broad sword
> Maybe even, one handed -> *hand and a half* -> two handed



That's called a Bastard Sword


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2013)

I know but it was more of wordplay on the sword strap(s).


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 5, 2013)

When it goes Bankai it will be a slim tachi sword like Ichigo's


----------



## Blunt (Jul 5, 2013)

I like it much better sheathed.

It's doesn't look much like a living being when it's unsheathed. Just a floating sword really.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2013)

Blunt said:


> It's doesn't look much like a *living being* when it's unsheathed.


*Ghost*/Steel  "It is now known that Honedge comes into being when a departed spirit possesses a sword that once belonged to humans."​


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 5, 2013)

New trailer. Also, we now know that Fairy:

Is either super effective against dark and flying, or neutrally effective against them

Since Salamance and Hydreign(I can't never spell it right) took super effective damage to Fairy attacks


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 5, 2013)

Battle League Group B 

For any who didn't catch it. It gives a bit of insight into the research put into the game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> New trailer. Also, we now know that Fairy:
> 
> Is either super effective against dark and flying, or neutrally effective against them
> 
> Since Salamance and Hydreign(I can't never spell it right) took super effective damage to Fairy attacks



Would be funny if Fairy does does x4 damage to Hydriegon


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2013)

Hydregion is Dark/Dragon

Fairy is super effective against dragon.

/case solved


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 5, 2013)

That's not what we are talking about. Since it was super effective against him, we know Dark doesn't resist Fairy


----------



## Blunt (Jul 5, 2013)

If encountering 5 Axew simultaneously is possible in the game, it seems that Dragon types are becoming more common. I hope that's the case. I'd like to see more dragon types early on. 



Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Ghost*/Steel  "It is now known that Honedge comes into being when a departed spirit possesses a sword that once belonged to humans."​


You know what I meant. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That's not what we are talking about. Since it was super effective against him, we know Dark doesn't resist Fairy


According to the rumors, Fairy is super effective against Dark.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 6, 2013)

Pokedex entry: Honedge, when it feels threathen, it'll draw itself out of its sheathe. If it does that, better haul ass.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

This game


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Pokedex entry: Honedge, when it feels threathen, it'll draw itself out of its sheathe. If it does that, better haul ass.



Its cry should be: "This ain't even my final form" 

Would cool if its ability is something related.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Pok?mon/Zelda crossover_


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pok?mon/Zelda crossover_



Do want


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 6, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> You keep saying this'd be too graphic for Pokemon, but just think back pretty much every Pokedex entry in in gen 1, and plenty more after that.
> 
> Kabutops slicing open prey and draining their fluids, Mushrooms taking root in an insect to create Paras, Shedinja stealing the soul whomever looks at the hole in it's shell... Drifloon posing as a balloon attempting to steal children away to the afterlife?
> 
> A parasitic wasp would fit in right proper.



Yes I know a lot of pokemon have some pretty nasty aspects mentioned in the Pokedex (I was quite surprised when I read the entry about Beatifly ) but the thing is all of them remain as additional info.

Paras may be infested by a mind-controlling fungus but he doesn't actually die when he evolves to Parasect, he just turns into a zombie. If they make a pokemon based on parasitoid wasps it's evolution will have to include the death of it's host pokemon. You can imagine how the idea will be accepted by kids playing the game, you catch a cute caterpillar pokemon and take care of it until it's to evolve and you find out that the real pokemon was inside and now bursts out of the host's body killing it in the process.

I don't think Game Freak will ever actually show the death of a pokemon.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Or just make its attacks vampiric, like Zubat, and hint at the more gruesome aspects in Pok?dex entries.



They can make it a parasite of eggs, like for example when you take an egg there's a chance that the wasp will emerge from it instead of the proper pokemon 



Malicious Friday said:


> There should be a Pokemon like this.



There's a chance now with the fairy type but we'll see.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Yes I know a lot of pokemon have some pretty nasty aspects mentioned in the Pokedex (I was quite surprised when I read the entry about Beatifly ) but the thing is all of them remain as additional info.
> 
> Paras may be infested by a mind-controlling fungus but he doesn't actually die when he evolves to Parasect, he just turns into a zombie. If they make a pokemon based on parasitoid wasps it's evolution will have to include the death of it's host pokemon. You can imagine how the idea will be accepted by kids playing the game, you catch a cute caterpillar pokemon and take care of it until it's to evolve and you find out that the real pokemon was inside and now bursts out of the host's body killing it in the process.
> 
> I don't think Game Freak will ever actually show the death of a pokemon.


I think you're vastly underrating children's resilience. I'm recalling the youngsters back when Red/Blue dropped, and while they were a bit impressionable, they weren't really that innocent and sensitive at all. I remember myriad "what if" discussions about killing other trainer's Pokemon in battle, Team Rocket committing brutal murders, and so forth. And man, some of the fakemon that made their rounds back then... gruesome. 

While it's true Game Freak may never _show_ a Pokemon's death, it's not as if they haven't openly stated it before, and they can sure as hell _imply_ it. A cuddly caterpillar "evolving" into a vicious wasp thanks to the parasite within doesn't seem like such a stretch.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 6, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I think you're vastly underrating children's resilience. I'm recalling the youngsters back when Red/Blue dropped, and while they were a bit impressionable, they weren't really that innocent and sensitive at all. I remember myriad "what if" discussions about killing other trainer's Pokemon in battle, Team Rocket committing brutal murders, and so forth. And man, some of the fakemon that made their rounds back then... gruesome.
> 
> While it's true Game Freak may never _show_ a Pokemon's death, it's not as if they haven't openly stated it before, and they can sure as hell _imply_ it. A cuddly caterpillar "evolving" into a vicious wasp thanks to the parasite within doesn't seem like such a stretch.



I guess, it's a shame that there's only one parasite themed pokemon for now.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 7, 2013)

Uhh.. isn't Genesect a robot?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I like Honedge but it just looks so odd  what is it suppose to be a ghost inside of a sword? I wonder if it will evolve into a knight of some sort maybe *it has a counterpart that's a shield*.



they could also make a Armor counterpart and if they are together in a party make them evolve in to a single pokemon by doing something.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jul 7, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Uhh.. isn't Genesect a robot?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Dagger->Sword->Scythe



more like Dagger->Sword->Claymore


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2013)

Genesect is like the Pokemon version of a cyborg, right? It was once alive, so it's almost like... a zombie... #___#


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Uhh.. isn't Genesect a robot?



Dat overused trope


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 7, 2013)

Where is that pic from?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 7, 2013)

This is probably silly asking this but are some Ghost Pokemon actually ghosts of deceased Pokemon?


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> This is probably silly asking this but are some Ghost Pokemon actually ghosts of deceased Pokemon?



For all we know, All of them save for Giratina, who's been a Ghost before Pokemon existed.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 7, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Uhh.. isn't Genesect a robot?


This made me lol harder than it should have.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> This is probably silly asking this but are some Ghost Pokemon actually ghosts of deceased Pokemon?



Would be fun if there is an item/person that can tell you what Pokemon your Ghost Pokemon used to be.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 7, 2013)

That would be _SO_ creepy 
I love it 


Edit: Why do I have a feeling like the Genesect movie will turn out like the Keldeo vs Kyurem movie?


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Would be fun if there is an item/person that can tell you what Pokemon your Ghost Pokemon used to be.



Lost Soul Silver


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2013)

Holding a Heart Medal on Hero Mode in Skyward Sword /cheating the system nothing to do with Pokemon

on topic: Leveling Up Haunter, Darmanitan, Klinklang, Crawdaunt, Spiritomb and Seismitoad to lvl 75

lvl 68-69 when I last left them in the PC.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

^unevolved Pokemon

Then again, I used to prefer Poliwhirl over Poliwrath.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2013)

Nois said:


> ^unevolved Pokemon
> 
> Then again, I used to prefer Poliwhirl over Poliwrath.



I _have_ a Gengar.

The Haunter is for Eviolite purposes, as is my Kadabra and Steadfast/Bullet Punch Machoke. :33


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 7, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Uhh.. isn't Genesect a robot?


Black: Over 300 million years ago, it was feared as the strongest of hunters. It has been modified by Team Plasma.
White: This ancient bug Pok?mon was altered by Team Plasma. They upgraded the cannon on its back.
Black 2, White 2: This Pok?mon existed 300 million years ago. Team Plasma altered it and attached a cannon to its back.

Sounds more like a cyborg.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I _have_ a Gengar.
> 
> The Haunter is for Eviolite purposes, as is my Kadabra and Steadfast/Bullet Punch Machoke. :33


I see

I didn' play Gen5, so I didn't know what an Eviolite was


Dragonus Nesha said:


> Black: Over 300 million years ago, it was feared as the strongest of hunters. It has been modified by Team Plasma.
> White: This ancient bug Pok?mon was altered by Team Plasma. They upgraded the cannon on its back.
> Black 2, White 2: This Pok?mon existed 300 million years ago. Team Plasma altered it and attached a cannon to its back.
> 
> Sounds more like a cyborg.



A Fossil-cyborg Pokemon


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2013)

Poor Genesect: first physically altered then mentally abused.

Let it all out Gsect.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 7, 2013)

I remember Swarmy made a thread awhile back of a hypotheses/prediction that Genesect was a Kabutops or something due to their similar body frames...or something


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I remember Swarmy made a thread awhile back of a hypotheses/prediction that Genesect was a Kabutops or something due to their similar body frames...or something.


Nah, Swarmy's argument submitted that Genesect wasn't related to Kabutops.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

And it was pretty accurate


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

You know what I like about X and Y so far? 

It doesn't feel like a reboot like Black and White did.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 7, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Where is that pic from?



Extremespeed Genesect and The Awakening of Mewtwo. I think the movie comes out next Saturday in Japan.



Eminem said:


> You know what I like about X and Y so far?
> 
> It doesn't feel like a reboot like Black and White did.



Same here I hated that feeling.. I'm just glad that at least some older Pokemon are getting new evolved forms.(Eevee>Sylveon)


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

^ It looks like a totally new game. And THE reboot BW was aiming to be.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Extremespeed Genesect and The Awakening of Mewtwo. I think the movie comes out next Saturday in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here I hated that feeling.. I'm just glad that at least some older Pokemon are getting new evolved forms.(Eevee>Sylveon)


Yeah that's another thing I hated. Lack of new evolves for older pokemon.


Nois said:


> ^ It looks like a totally new game. And THE reboot BW was aiming to be.



I don't mind if its a new game, I just don't want to be restricted to only that regions pokemon for the main game, and feel like the previous gens don't matter.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2013)

HG/SS was amazing, B/W was alright, B2/W2 was great and X/Y has the potential to even surpass HG/SS imo.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't want to flame on BW, since I played it only slightly beyond the first gym, but HG/SS was the pineacle of Pokemon games in my book, while BW seemed like a step back.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 7, 2013)

I liked B/W, my only issue was that it was weird starting ALL over. All the previous generations had some connection to one another, but B/W was a reboot of the whole series practically! Oh and:

-Lack of the Original Dragon 
-Almolomla should have been an evolution of Luvdisc
-Bouffalant should have been an evolution of Taurus


I rather enjoyed HeartGold very much. In fact, I think I'm going to go find my game and play it again!


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

If I had a DS, I'd be playing Pokemon most of the time probably... Especially with other people:33

I've never really had a chance to fully enjoy that faucet f the franchise, which is like having sex without penetration probably


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 7, 2013)

I am seriously REALLY annoyed at the Battle Subway in B/W. Musharna using Hyponsis-Dream Eater combo literally one shots all my pokemon.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2013)

Nois said:


> I see
> 
> I didn' play Gen5, so I didn't know what an Eviolite was



Any and all not fully-evolved Pokemon get a 50% increase to their Defense and Sp. Defense while holding it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah, I read about it on Bulbapedia. I can see why someone'd like that

Also, about time they introduced somethig like that. I bet there's thousands of people, who prefer an earlier stage of a Pokemon, but don't want it to be weaker.

< Never really liked Venusaur.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 7, 2013)

Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?



Genesect ; Volcarona ; Kyurem ; Vespiquen ; Phione

Favorite overall is tough. All of those are my favorites and it would be hard to pick a favorite. Either:

Genesect ; Volcarona ; Kyurem

Narrowing it down further:

Genesect ; Kyurem

...

Kyurem. Genesect disappoints me a lot with its underwhelming stats (in comparison to most legendaries, and especially when it's suppossed to be the prototype of the ultimate pokemon).


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

You only like Gen5 Pokemon? That's unorthodox


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 7, 2013)

No. Overall I don't think Generation 5 had the best designs and I don't like their pokemon better than the other generations (my favorite gen is 3 followed closely behind by 2), just those three (Volcarona, Genesect, Kyurem) appeal to me the most out of all Pokemon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2013)

Blasphemy.

Hydreigon is awesome, and you know it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

Soul Silver was my favorite pokemon game, followed by emerald, than Diamond.

I have Scizor and it's too op, I haven't even got to the first gym yet, and it's at level 6 and basically oneshots everything it battles.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

I love Zangoose


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 7, 2013)

Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?



Houndoom


----------



## lacey (Jul 7, 2013)

HG/SS is my favourite, surpassing Crystal finally ahahaaa. I did like BW though, and I also enjoyed BW2. (:



Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?



All of the Eevee family (Including Ninfia.), Milotic, Deerling, Virizion, Kingdra, Dewgong, Rapidash, Vulpix/Ninetails, Lapras, Lucario, Quilava, Darkrai, Dragonair, Mewtwo, Latias, Mew, Chikorita, Shaymin, Suicune...Mew is my overall favourite.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 7, 2013)

CoroCoro incoming this week correct? If so, we better the starter evolutions god dammit.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Soul Silver was my favorite pokemon game, followed by emerald, than Diamond.
> 
> I have Scizor and it's too op, I haven't even got to the first gym yet, and it's at level 6 and basically oneshots everything it battles.


I can follow you on that game raking. Scizor really got powerful after Gen3. I'm gladpek


Cobalt said:


> Houndoom


I loved it in Gen2


♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> All of the Eevee family (Including Ninfia.), Milotic, Deerling, Virizion, Kingdra, Dewgong, Rapidash, Vulpix/Ninetails, Lapras, Lucario, Quilava, Darkrai, Dragonair, Mewtwo, Latias, Mew, Chikorita, Shaymin, Suicune...Mew is my overall favourite.


Mew has some simple beauty to it right?pek

Oh yes, Jirachi is one of my favorites, both design and typing wise

I'd love to see a film, where all the little legendaries meet


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

That's good to hear Nois. Yeah this is the first time ever having a Scizor, and I've been wanting one for ages.

Favorite Pokemon? Well I have a lot, but I'll post 10 that come to mind.

Garchomp
Salamence
Blastoise
Umbreon
Ursaring
Scizor
Electrivire
Lucario
Servine
Sceptile


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not seeing other people's problem with B/W. 

You start all over with _every_ generation, and they make you jump through hoops to transfer your old Pokemon. Sure, each gen has a sideways reference to the last and gen 5 broke that, but it's still new character, new first 'mon, new league, item collection, etc. _Every single time_. 

The real mold-breaker (no pun intended) was gen 3, Pokemon Box allowing players to put their 'mons all on a Gamecube memory card and porting them to other games en masse. That was their best idea ever. I kind of wish they'd expanded it to Wii versions, or something.

I started playing B/W while I was in the middle of SoulSilver, and after re-usable TMs, I just couldn't go back to it. I stopped before finishing the fifth gym--B/W had officially spoiled me. I'm _praying_ X/Y continues this new standard with the TMs, otherwise, I don't think I'll be able to play it. 

I liked that B/W didn't just let you port over old 'mons immediately. Frankly players have a way of jumping straight to their favorites while slow to give the new ones a fair shake, and B/W tried to curb that. I dunno if I'd ever have given Reuniclus a shot if I could bring over an Espeon. 

If I had any beef with B/W, it was that the protagonists were supposed to be older this time (around 16), but the game's dialogue never gave that impression. They still sounded like they were kids. 



Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?


Mewtwo. Greatest of all time, even after Awakened Form bitchassness.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 7, 2013)

I've never gotten a full playthrugh of HG cause of the AP shit that fucks up emulation. I gave up on my latest game just before the 7th gym.  

Favorite pokemon is really hard 

Very first ones that immediately pop into my head are Hydreigon, Dragonite and Shiny Metagross. 

Other favorites are the Legendary Dogs ( yes all three ), Slowking, Dragonair, and Gengar.


----------



## lacey (Jul 7, 2013)

Nois said:


> Mew has some simple beauty to it right?pek



Mm. Simplistic, but adorable and gorgeous all the same. 



Nois said:


> I'd love to see a film, where all the little legendaries meet



I can only imagine it ending up like one of those large parties where one smartass makes a comment, and everyone just starts beating each other up.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Mm. Simplistic, but adorable and gorgeous all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine it ending up like one of those large parties where one smartass makes a comment, and everyone just starts beating each other up.



Yup.

And I think you mean a Fairy Tail situation


----------



## Jagger (Jul 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> New trailer. Also, we now know that Fairy:
> 
> Is either super effective against dark and *flying*, or neutrally effective against them
> 
> Since Salamance and Hydreign(I can't never spell it right) took super effective damage to Fairy attacks


Wait...what.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> CoroCoro incoming this week correct? If so, we better the starter evolutions god dammit.



Not expecting that until after we get the games actually so we will have to find out for ourselves unless someone leaks them.. apparently Nintendo is trying to be more careful with information that leaks around release probably in order to avoid the Black and White incident.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 8, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Wait...what.



Fairy did super effective damage against a Dragon/Dark and a Dragon/Flying pokemon. We know this because it said it did super effective damage. We know from this that Dark and Flying don't resist Fairy type attacks, which means they could either be neutral to Fairy attacks or weak themselves.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 8, 2013)

There needs to be a special message for 4x weakness. 

_"It's incredibly effective!"_ Or something.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 8, 2013)

"That was a smart choice move!"


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 8, 2013)

_"You fucked him up/you got fucked up, bruh."_


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 8, 2013)

That would be perfect!


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

"do you even poffin, brah?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

"Get on my/his level"


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

Guys, how would you feel if there were more patterns to Pokemon's sprites? Say, 3 different Charizard, with some minimal differences, but enough to spice things up


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> Guys, how would you feel if there were more patterns to Pokemon's sprites? Say, 3 different Charizard, with some minimal differences, but enough to spice things up



the game use 3D models.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the game use 3D models.



Doesn't really matter, my point stands. More variaions among individual Pokemon species?


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?



Lucario is my favorite overall, which is odd since I didn't play Generation 4 until after Generation 5 and I only played Platinum. Lucario became my favorite after Brawl I think. I didn't have a DS at the time so I didn't get to play Gen 4 until much later.

There are a lot of Pok?mon that I just overall like design-wise that make a Top 5 hard to pick. I could probably make a favorite for each type.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?



Mew. 

Oh and good news for anyone that cares, I should be getting a 3DS sometime this week.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

Great Jess:Awesome

I'll be getting one by the end of the year I think.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel like I should have waited to get an XL version.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

Favorite Pokemon?

Mewtwo. The original and only. 


Almost up there are: Blastoise, Charizard, Feraligatr, Arcanine, Ampharos, Scizor....  And for the cuteness factor:  Mew, Picachu, Vulpix, Jigglypuff, Ponyta.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesomesauce: Blastoise, Arcanine, Typhlosion, Zangoose, Garchomp, Flygon.
Cute: Mew, Jirachi, Pikachu, Altaria, Poochyena

And some more


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

Overcuat


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?



Its between Nidoqueen, Alakazam, Gengar, and Claydol. I love them all.


----------



## lacey (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm hoping to get an XL by the end of the month. I might have to wait until the end of August however. We'll see. Definitely going to get one before the game comes out, either way.



Nois said:


> And I think you mean a Fairy Tail situation



I've never seen Fairy Tail, so I'll take your word for it, haha. (:


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?



When I was little my favourite pokemon were Parasect and Pinsir but then again I didn't play the games until some years ago, my only interaction with the Pokemon world was through the anime.
Now that I've played some of the games I consider Durant to be my favourite even though there's still something missing in his design, it's a bit too unoriginal. 
But damn how fun it was to beat big pokemon with that little guy 

As for my favourite non-bug pokemon that's Reuniclus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> What are your guys favorite Pokemon, overall?



Hydreigon, Volcarona, Flygon, Glaceon, Tyranitar, and Charizard


----------



## Blunt (Jul 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> *Hydreigon*, Volcarona, Flygon, Glaceon, Tyranitar, and Charizard


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

I would like to see another Pseudo legendary Dragon that is more kind-natured.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 8, 2013)

I think a Falcor-esque dragon would be cool.


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

FUCK YES. SHUT UP AND TAKE THIS REP BLUNT


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 8, 2013)

Dragon/Fairy Pseudo-Legendary would be AWESOME


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm bummed they aren't using sprites anymore


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Dragon/Fairy Pseudo-Legendary would be AWESOME


Falkoooooooor


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I'm bummed they aren't using sprites anymore



I wouldn't mind an Okami-style Pokemon game:33


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm reading a paper on parasites that control their hosts, there seems to be a whole science dedicated to them called Neuroparasitology. Right now I'm at the part about cordyceps fingi and Parasect came to mind  Next up is an article on bodyguard manipulation which is a speciality of parasitoid wasps and possibly my favourite type of parasitic manipulation of a host.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I'm bummed they aren't using sprites anymore



Not me. I love sprites, but shit it long overdue. It was either 3D models, or HD sprites. And the latter is almost impossible to achieve. So I am happy with what we've got.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 8, 2013)

Hydreigon's feet looks funny. 

Gliscor, Magnezone, Salamence, Starmie, Gengar, and Typholsion.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

I think everyone on here knows which my favorite Pok?mon is.

But can anyone guess my top 3?


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

Inb4 Clefairy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

My XY team so far.

Chespin
Azumarill
Talonflame
Honedge
Pancham


----------



## Nois (Jul 8, 2013)

Froakie
Talonflame
Pancham


these for sure. gonna pick up the rest as I go. 

I like to start off with 3 "beginner" Pokes and then pick up new ones on the road.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Jul 8, 2013)

My X/Y Team:

Flabebe
Sylveon
Gardevior


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My X/Y Team:
> 
> Flabebe
> Sylveon
> Gardevior







10char


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 8, 2013)

I will only use Fairy Types


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I think everyone on here knows which my favorite Pok?mon is.
> 
> But can anyone guess my top 3?



Gengar 
WigglyTuff
GENGAR.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 9, 2013)

My top 4:

Mewtwo, Blastoise, Gengar and Alakazam.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 9, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I will only use Fairy Types


Why such strong devotion to a type we barely know anything about?


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Why such strong devotion to a type we barely know anything about?


Why not? 

Let's put it this way: With such devotion, he'll know all about it soon enough.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Why such strong devotion to a type we barely know anything about?



I love the type. I don't know why I just do

Oh and I want to add kingdra to my list of favorites


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2013)

I like it better if it doesn't blink, like Sauron 

Also how can you guys have XY teams already when we don't know even half the new pokemon 
But if I must so far I'm going with Clauncher, Pancham, Froakie and Spewpa (I won't evolve it into that hideous monstrosity).


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 9, 2013)

I am in love with its design. pek Definitely want this one on my team!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 9, 2013)

So can we use this guy like a sword for cutting trees without the HM?


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 9, 2013)

My X&Y Team:

Froakie
Fletchling/Talonflame

That's about it thus far. Depends on what I find and if I find some of my favorites along the way.


----------



## Nois (Jul 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> So can we use this guy like a sword for cutting trees without the HM?


Well, doesn't it try to kill you when you hold it?


Azeruth said:


> My X&Y Team:
> 
> Froakie
> Fletchling/Talonflame
> ...


Those two are a must for me. First time since Gen1 I've liked the Water starter the best toopek


----------



## lacey (Jul 9, 2013)

Currently thinking...

Fennekin/Possibly Talonflame
Noivern
Sylveon
Gogoat
Honedge

They need to come out with a more appealing Water-type, auugh.

This is all subject to change though, but I guarantee Noivern and Sylveon are keepers for me.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> So can we use this guy like a sword for cutting trees without the HM?



Honedge IS HM1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love the type. I don't know why I just do
> 
> Oh and I want to add kingdra to my list of favorites



Hiruzen is probably gonna jizz if the original dragon is half fairy type


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2013)

I actually caught a shiny Shuckle yesterday  My first shiny since I've been playing Pokemon  And it doesn't have Sturdy


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2013)

Ice/Fighting and Water/Bug?  

Hope these are true :33

EDIT: wait, Shellos already has an evo.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 9, 2013)

Honedge (Steel/Ghost)
Panpura (Grass/Ghost) – Pumpkin ghost Pokemon, may be based on a Jack ‘O Lantern, likes to prank and uses Astonish
Yotsurun (Ice/Fighting) – Giant with a horn, uses the move Ice Hammer
Syoomai (Water/Bug) – Snail-like evolution of Shellos which gains an actual shell
Myuujii (Psychic) – Pokemon based on a quarter note which has a move or ability called Battle Melody which lowers opponent’s stats and raises user’s


----------



## lacey (Jul 9, 2013)

Kasumi said:


> I don't know why but i'm getting some strange Okami vibes from Honedge with it being Steel/Ghost and all.



Now that you've brought it up, it does remind me of Blight quite a lot actually....


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> EDIT: wait, Shellos already has an evo.




so did Kirlia, Poliwhirl, Slowpoke, Gloom and Snorunt.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 9, 2013)

Shellos and Gastrodon are two of my favorite pokemon (in addition to the other ones I said) so I look forward to this evolution. PLUS, it is a bug type! I love it already!

Water/Bug is a great typing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so did Kirlia, Poliwhirl, Slowpoke, Gloom and Snorunt.



Yeah I know, but I am just a bit skeptic since we don't get many of those.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Shellos and Gastrodon are two of my favorite pokemon (in addition to the other ones I said) so I look forward to this evolution. PLUS, it is a bug type! I love it already!
> 
> Water/Bug is a great typing.



if it's a sea snail, it's not a bug.

just saiyan.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 9, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> if it's a sea snail, it's not a bug.
> 
> just saiyan.


It's a bug type.

Just saiyan.


Khris said:


> Hiruzen is probably gonna jizz if the original dragon is half fairy type


Yes!!! A million times yes!!!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It's a bug type.
> 
> Just saiyan.



then the typing is wrong.

just saiyan. 

you know what would have been interesting to implement?

Vulpix: Fire/Fairy

Ninetales: Fire/Psychic


----------



## lacey (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd give anything for that. Fairy type would fit Vulpix, and Psychic fits Ninetails so nicely as well. Especially since it can learn moves like Dream Eater and Calm Mind (Though no Psychic, a bit disappointed there. I was shocked when I learned that Lapras could learn it.).


----------



## Blunt (Jul 9, 2013)

Arcanine:

Fire/Fairy


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Vulpix/Ninetales should have been Fire/Ghost from the jump; it fits perfectly with the supernatural nature of the kyubi it's based off of. 

Though I think Fire/Fairy would work, since kyubi fall into a kind of Japanese equivalent to fairies.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2013)

apparently the "-ix" in Vulpix means six.

I thought it was "-pix" for "pixie"


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> apparently the "-ix" in Vulpix means six.
> 
> I thought it was "-pix" for "pixie"


Yeah, it refers to a fox spirit before it becomes the nine tails; after a millennium, it's tails finally split into the nine that are so famous, and it gains more powers (usually used to fuck with mere humans).


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 10, 2013)

Victini should be Fire/Fairy if anyone


----------



## Jagger (Jul 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> *Hydreigon,* Volcarona, Flygon, Glaceon, Tyranitar, and Charizard


I like you and I don't even know you.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 10, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> _"You fucked him up/you got fucked up, bruh."_


And what if you use a attack that it's not very effective? 

"Ya dun' goof'd".


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Yeah, it refers to a fox spirit before it becomes the nine tails; after a millennium, it's tails finally split into the nine that are so famous, and it gains more powers (usually used to fuck with mere humans).



I've already known this. 

You think I'm stupid or sumthin'? 

Ironically enough, Ninetales "gained more powers" in Generation 4.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

Jagger said:


> And what if you use a attack that it's not very effective?
> 
> "Ya dun' goof'd".



nah, in the spirit of fucking up:

"Ya dun' went and fucked up, bro."


----------



## Nois (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, Jagger is in this convon now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

Did somebody say just Saiyan..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 10, 2013)

Shellos might be getting an evolution? Well I guess I know what water type I'm going to use in Y with Chespin


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm, these rumored Pokemon sound legit. The ghost pumpkin and the new Shellos evo sound kickass


----------



## Jagger (Jul 10, 2013)

Nois said:


> Oh, Jagger is in this convon now?


I just come and go. :33


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Shellos might be getting an evolution? Well I guess I know what water type I'm going to use in Y with Chespin



I really liked Gastrodon (I actually found it quite cute, and mine in particular was quite good in battles.), so if there is a new one, I'm hoping I like it just as much.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

Darmanitan can't learn Thunder Punch.

What bullcrap be this?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 10, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I really liked Gastrodon (I actually found it quite cute, and mine in particular was quite good in battles.), so if there is a new one, I'm hoping I like it just as much.



I wonder if it will have two forms.. Kalos is split into three regions so maybe you would have to evolve Shellos in a certain section to get it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

wait...

A sea _snail._

Kalos = France

Escargot. 

So racist.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 10, 2013)

Magcargo should get a better evolution


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I wonder if it will have two forms.. Kalos is split into three regions so maybe you would have to evolve Shellos in a certain section to get it.



Shellos and Gastrodon technically had two forms, they were simply direction based. East was the brown and pink, West was green and blue. 

If there's a new evo, I wonder if it'll follow the same pattern.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

Roses for Comatose.

Comatose roses.


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2013)

You can't seduce me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

B..

But Roses...


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2013)

You get a hug. -hugs-

But that's it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 10, 2013)

so... you two are an item, or what?


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2013)

Only on Tuesdays.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Only on Tuesdays.



but it's Wednesday.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 10, 2013)

You're SOL then.


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2013)

Better luck next week.


----------



## Nois (Jul 10, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> but it's Wednesday.



Thursday here.

Call me Cable


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2013)

Not even Tsuruya can influence me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay.


----------



## lacey (Jul 11, 2013)

> The next batch of CoroCoro information has been released and this batch showcases more information on the upcoming games Pok?mon X & Y. We're currently in the process of translating so keep checking back.
> 
> Xerneas is Fairy-type, Yveltal is Dark/Flying. Xerneas has an ability called Fairy Aura while Yveltal has one called Dark Aura. Fairy Aura powers up Fairy-type moves while Dark Aura powers up Dark-type moves. Xerneas has a special move called Geo Control and Yveltal one called Death Wing
> 
> ...



There we go. Speculation on Xerneas and Yveltal can rest now. 

Information + scans 

Dark/Psychic? The type match people have imagined before...


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 11, 2013)

Pancham's evolution


----------



## lacey (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm honestly not that impressed with this batch of Pokemon. The DarkxPsychic type match up is interesting, and it's nice to finally get a type for the legendaries though.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 11, 2013)

We can get the Kanto Starters in this game according to the Pokebeach Rumor.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 11, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> We can get the Kanto Starters in this game according to the Pokebeach Rumor.



If this is true, I'll damn near piss myself.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 11, 2013)

The rumors are false huh. What a shame. Ah well  Finally we learn of Xerneas and Yveltal's types, though I knew the latter was going to have those types anyways :ho Goronda looks like a motherfucking badass  and the new professor looks like a playa. Interesting that we get to occasionally battle him, that's a first for the professors.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 11, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> If this is true, I'll damn near piss myself.



Draining Kiss which the cotton candy has makes it all but confirmed
This probably would've been his moveset. Or at least something similar to it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 11, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Draining Kiss which the cotton candy has makes it all but confirmed
> This probably would've been his moveset. Or at least something similar to it.



Most of the stuff was indeed true however a few of the names were not. I assume Inkay and Malimar are Maika and Karamanero.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

I just died inside. So many Fairys!!


I'm getting Pokemon X for sure.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Five bucks says Shushup (the pink bird fairy) evolves into a flamingo

Sucks that it and the cotton candy are version exclusives. I wanted both  guess I can only get the Cotton Candy one, which is ok since I love it


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish Xerneas was part Grass though


----------



## Scizor (Jul 11, 2013)

So much awesome news 

I'm probably getting Pok?mon Y; Yveltal is just great and I prefer Shushup atm.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Peropaffu's ability stops your entire team from being put to sleep.

That's amazing


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2013)

It seems kind of unfair that Yveltal is single-type, while Xerneas is dual-type.. But it's not like the typings were that much of a mystery.

The new fairy exclusives are cute enough.
The Dark/Psychic is an interesting type. The Pokes themselves are neat. The evolved one looks weird as fuck, though.
And Pancham's evo is a little underwhelming. Maybe I expected soemthing more than a bigger Pancham, idk.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Pancham's evo looks badass.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Goronda, the Aggressive Pok?mon. Goronda is the evolution of Pancham and is Fighting/Dark type. 2.1m tall, weighs 136kg, and has the ability Iron Fist. It knows Hammer Arm.



Wow, these are my two favourite types in one. If I get a job and money I gess I'll end up buying a 3DS just for this game. Damn. I wouldrather wait for Z though. Hopefully they won't realse X2 and Y2.

Is this fake info?


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Fairy Type will be weak to Poison and Steel type, immune to Dragon, super effective against Dragon, Dark, and Fighting, and Fire and Psychic-type Pokemon take half damage from it.
> Mawile will be reclassified to Steel/Fairy type.
> 
> Mewtwo has two new formes, not just one. Both are activated via items.
> ...






Goronda, the Aggressive Pok?mon. Goronda is the evolution of Pancham and is Fighting/Dark type. 2.1m tall, weighs 136kg, and has the ability Iron Fist. It knows Hammer Arm.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 11, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> It seems kind of unfair that Yveltal is single-type, while Xerneas is dual-type.. But it's not like the typings were that much of a mystery.



Umm didn't you reverse the order?


----------



## Soul King (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm gonna get Pok?mon X for sure.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I'll get Y, if Z doesn't come out, or I don't wait for it.

I'm hoping the Z legendary is Dragon/Psychic.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 11, 2013)

A new way of evolution for Pancham? What would it be? I personally think it's going to be something through Pok?mon Amie or something, which is also probably gonna be the same way Eevee gets to evolve into a Sylveon.  

I like the newly revealed Pok?mon(especially that puff ball), also it was fair(l)y obvious that Xerneas was going to be a fairy-type Pok?mon. I wonder why he only has one type though, then again it being a fairy-only legendary is a nice idea.

That new team though, look at their design!


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Most of the stuff was indeed true however a few of the names were not. I assume Inkay and Malimar are Maika and Karamanero.



They probably are the baby squid flips itself over like Inkay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Holy crap dat Goronda 

Also, we're finally getting Dark/Psychic, about time. The design ain't half bad either 

I think I will drop Azumarill, the new Pokemon are just too damn awesome. Even my starter is at risk right now, unless one of them evolves into something amazing 

I like Yveltal and Xerneas' typings, they make sense. But I am getting both versions. Same with the version exclusives  

Now all we need is a non-shit new bug Pokemon. Preferably Bug/Water. 





tari101190 said:


> I think I'll get Y, if Z doesn't come out, or I don't wait for it.
> 
> I'm hoping the Z legendary is Dragon/*Fighting*.



Fixed.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Umm didn't you reverse the order?


Did I? I dunno which was what.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Yveltal the red one is Dark/Flying. The other deer like thing is Xerneas which is Fairy.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 11, 2013)

Pancham and his evolution are awesome. Welcome to the team.



> Clauncher is exclusive to Pok?mon X


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Pancham

I like the squid and it being "Reversal Pokemon". Btw. would be fun if it went from Psychic/Dark to Dark/Psychic upon evolution It doesn't change much anyway.

This always made me wonder though, what difference does the order of types make


----------



## Blunt (Jul 11, 2013)

Any news about what the blurb with the Haunter -> Gengar pic says?

It looks like/I hope it's about a new method of evolving them. I hate trade evos.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Any news about what the blurb with the Haunter -> Gengar pic says?
> 
> It looks like/I hope it's about a new method of evolving them. I hate trade evos.



It might say: "The trading evolution that everyone hates is still there too!"


----------



## ElementX (Jul 11, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> A new way of evolution for Pancham? What would it be? I personally think it's going to be something through Pok?mon Amie or something, which is also probably gonna be the same way Eevee gets to evolve into a Sylveon.
> 
> I like the newly revealed Pok?mon(especially that puff ball), also it was fair(l)y obvious that Xerneas was going to be a fairy-type Pok?mon. I wonder why he only has one type though, then again it being a fairy-only legendary is a nice idea.
> 
> That new team though, look at their design!



There's a rumor that you evolve Pancham 
*Spoiler*: __ 



by leveling it up when you have another dark pokemon on the team. 




Also, apparently you evolve Inkay 
*Spoiler*: __ 



by turning the DS upside down. 




Also I love the fact that Team Flair is only in it for the money. I'm tired of all these bogus, "righteous cause" teams we've been getting.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 11, 2013)

Pancham and his evolution look awesome and Goronda  badass Panda!
The types seem to fit Yveltal and Xerneas(Though I thought the deer may have been suited for Grass also oh well..) Loving the candy floss pokemon so cute all we need now is a popcorn one.
Trading evolution is  a pain but thank goodness not as hard as it used to be..(GB/A era urghh )
Think I'll be picking up X when it comes out.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Z legendary should be Dragon/Psychic because then the X, Y, and Z legendaries will have a similar relationship to the starters.

Dark (Y) > Psychic (Z?) > Fairy (X)

Hopefully Fairy is super effective against Dark, and Psychic against Fairy too, to complete the set.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 11, 2013)

Xerneas' typing is perfect :33


----------



## mgbenz (Jul 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Most of the stuff was indeed true however a few of the names were not. I assume Inkay and Malimar are Maika and Karamanero.



You do realize that those are their Japanese names right? Inkay and Malimar are definitely their US names.



Pesky Bug said:


> And Pancham's evo is a little underwhelming. Maybe I expected soemthing more than a bigger Pancham, idk.



Are you kidding? It's a giant panda designed as a bancho! 

Banchos are the most badass man. Just look at Bancholeomon.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 11, 2013)

Tyler said:


> Xerneas' typing is perfect :33



I thought you would be a fan of this new squid


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 11, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Also I love the fact that Team Flair is only in it for the money. I'm tired of all these bogus, "righteous cause" teams we've been getting.


While I rather like the teams that are about some larger shit, it _is_ nice to get back to some _"we're assholes because fuck you that's why" _villains.

We need a game with a four way fight between villains: Plasma vs. Flair vs. Cipher vs. Rocket with the little people caught in the middle.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys... What if the third game is a "LOLMEWTWO EDITION"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Pancham
> 
> I like the squid and it being "Reversal Pokemon". Btw. would be fun if it went from Psychic/Dark to Dark/Psychic upon evolution It doesn't change much anyway.
> 
> This always made me wonder though, what difference does the order of types make



No idea lol.


----------



## lacey (Jul 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Any news about what the blurb with the Haunter -> Gengar pic says?
> 
> It looks like/I hope it's about a new method of evolving them. I hate trade evos.



I haven't seen anything regarding it yet. 

I did see this on Pokebeach though, could be something related to it:


> The new Pok?mon Search System (PSS) has a number of features new to the series, in addition to being the access point for the new Global Trade Station. Another new function called the Holocaster will give out information on official news, battles, and events. There is also something called a Miracle Trade, and not much else is known about them asides from them being described as exciting. Additionally there have been a few social functions integrated that allow players to broadcast their achievements throughout the game (i.e. getting their first badge, or beating a tough opponent), and there are ways to use special powers to help out on your Pok?mon adventure (i.e. powering up the Pok?mon you have out in battle marginally.)



There's also this on Serebii:


> Edit @ 11:53: The teaser for next month's CoroCoro issue, due for release on August 12th 2013, is said that the magazine will contain the biggest scoop of the century. We'll provide details on that next month.





ElementX said:


> Also I love the fact that Team Flair is only in it for the money. I'm tired of all these bogus, "righteous cause" teams we've been getting.



Same here.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Loving the evolved squid


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm really surprised to see a squid pokemon that's not water type.
Also loving the fact that Pancham's evolution has a coat, looks very badass 

Good thing I didn't preorder since I was going to get Y but since I like Clauncher I'll be going for X.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

inb4 Y has a version exclusive bug pokemon


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2013)

mgbenz said:


> Are you kidding? It's a giant panda designed as a bancho!
> 
> Banchos are the most badass man. Just look at Bancholeomon.


Ain't banchos I'm underwhelmed with, just Goronda. It's a little bulkier than I was hoping for. It'll grow on me.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

That's why I'll be wise enough to wait for the games to be released so I can check wich pokemon will be version exclusive 
Plus so far I like Clauncher more than some bug pokemon so unless the new bugs interest me enough I'm going for X.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ain't banchos I'm underwhelmed with, just Goronda. It's a little bulkier than I was hoping for. It'll grow on me.



Dude it's a mad panda with a trench coat... a freaking coat!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Bug/Fairy with levitate will be interesting


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2013)

While I'm at it, I'm not a fan of how stiff the "coat" looks, either.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

My Team so Far:

Xerneas (depending if I use legendaries)
Sylveon
Flabebe
Cotton Candy Pokemon
Gardevior

Too bad I can't get that pink bird pokemon, especially if it becomes Fairy/Flying


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm really surprised to see a squid pokemon that's not water type.
> Also loving the fact that Pancham's evolution has a coat, looks very badass
> 
> Good thing I didn't preorder since I was going to get Y but since I like Clauncher I'll be going for X.



I love how you have to flip the DS to evolve it But srsly, the types should swap places as well, just for the effect 

And I agree, it's what I've been talking about, a Pokemon line that doesn't necessarily have the type correspond with the animal(s) it's based off

As for Pancham's evo, It's awesome, he reminds me of some ronin/vagabond in a cape

I was thinking I'd be getting X, but somehow Yveltal seems like a better choice more and more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

My Team:-

Chespin
Goronda
Talonflame
Honedge
Azumarill 

Chespin and Azumarill are at risk.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn. Only like 10 pokemon have been revealed out of over 100 and they are all so good!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2013)

By the by, next episode of the Pokemon anime will feature Alexa (the photographer sister of the 1st Gym Leader revealed), along with Gogoat and Helioptile.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> Bug/Fairy with levitate will be interesting



Seeing as how beauty is the theme of this game that bug/fairy will probably be something girly 



Pesky Bug said:


> While I'm at it, I'm not a fan of how stiff the "coat" looks, either.



It's made of panda fur pek



Nois said:


> I love how you have to flip the DS to evolve it But srsly, the types should swap places as well, just for the effect
> 
> And I agree, it's what I've been talking about, a Pokemon line that doesn't necessarily have the type correspond with the animal(s) it's based off



Yeah a land squid, someone at Game Freak has watched The Future is Wild (yes I know it had land octopi but they are still cephalopods)


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Damn. Only like 10 pokemon have been revealed out of over 100 and they are all so good!



How are you sure there'll be over 100? I don't remember any confirmed info on the number of new pokemon?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they said over a hundred.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I'm pretty sure they said over a hundred.



Nice, I was getting worried that they introduced too many fairies and fire pokemon this gen.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

I like that the X and Y legends don't seem like overpowered. Even their non-dragon typings add to that.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish Genesect was overpowered  The only bug legendary still super weak to fire... it's like they hate the type


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

I bet it's gona be something like 100-130 tops.

I hope they introduce some bamf Fairies, not only some little doods like they have so far.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

As I mentioned the theme of this game is beauty so don't expect many badass pokemon


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Inb4 the most badass Pokemon ever


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

That goes to heracross


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> As I mentioned the theme of this game is beauty so don't expect many badass pokemon



huh?






Yes, a lobster is badass


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't call Gogoat and the squid badass but you have a point with the others.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

He is in my top 10. Even beats Scizor atm, and lol made me like the Fighting and Bug Types.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> How are you sure there'll be over 100? I don't remember any confirmed info on the number of new pokemon?



All 5 generations have added at least 100 new Pokemon, seems to be the status quo.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> That goes to heracross



/kills it with Yanmega


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> How are you sure there'll be over 100? I don't remember any confirmed info on the number of new pokemon?


The standard amount of new Pokemon so far have always ben over 100.  And "over 100" isn't exactly a concrete number.

*EDIT:* What Bio said. Didn't see there was a next page.



Swarmy said:


> I wouldn't call Gogoat and the squid badass but  you have a point with the others.


Gogoat's badass as fuck.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

The squid looks like a villain brehs, it's badass. It's LITERALLY twisted


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> The squid looks like a villain brehs, it's badass. It's LITERALLY twisted



Looks like a girl I used to know that was addicted to make up


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

You have horrible taste in pokemon Swarmy.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You have horrible taste in pokemon Swarmy.



Hiruzen I really don't think you should be one for commenting on another's taste in Pokemon.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Looks like a girl I used to know that was addicted to make up


See, you prooved my point.


Bioness said:


> Hiruzen I really don't think you should be one for commenting on another's taste in Pokemon.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You have horrible taste in pokemon Swarmy.



Well I do find Shedinja to be a design perfection but who am I to say that


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey, I like shedinja and Ninjask a lot And I rarely like Bug Pokemon


Sorry Swarmy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2013)

that Panda look awesome i wonder if it his third stage.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Hey, I like shedinja and Ninjask a lot And I rarely like Bug Pokemon
> 
> 
> Sorry Swarmy



I'm not blaming you really, for a game that was created by a bug lover the bugs in it are so discriminated, only a few can be useful enough in competative play.
But I do like that most have a nice design to them.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Inb4 the most badass Pokemon ever




You rang?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 11, 2013)

I like Shedinja too


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm not blaming you really, for a game that was created by a bug lover the bugs in it are so discriminated, only a few can be useful enough in competative play.
> But I do like that most have a nice design to them.


I remember being crazy about both Spinarak and Ariados back when Gen2 came out, and Butterfree was always on my main team. If anything, I could say the discriminated Pokemon got a really good treatment design-wise.


The Ninth Doctor said:


> You rang?


Pokemon Z mascot

Z as in "FINAL AND ABSOLUTE BADASSERY


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> I remember being crazy about both Spinarak and Ariados back when Gen2 came out, and Butterfree was always on my main team. If anything, I could say the discriminated Pokemon got a really good treatment design-wise.



I actually find Butterfree to be the best butterfly/moth pokemon design wise even though it's far from badass. It shows how with a simplistic (and even cartoonish) look can do better than with too many details and a badass appearance (Volcarona).
As for the spider pokemon... I personally don't like Ariados that much but I like Galvantula even though I was hoping it had more of a jumping spider look to it (other than the big eyes) than a "regular" spider.
The worst bugs for me are Kricketune and Ledyba/Ledian.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Ledian is a Power Ranger, stand down breh


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Well I do find Shedinja to be a design perfection but who am I to say that



I love Shedinja too  I just wish its stats were better.





The Ninth Doctor said:


> You rang?



Have you seen the most recent Pokemon episode pictures? They've officially ruined Mewtwo.

In the original movie he never even gets touched by anyone other than Mew, now we see him with constant bruises all over his body.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Ledian is a Power Ranger, stand down breh



Those big alien eyes are just creepy man 



Bioness said:


> I love Shedinja too  I just wish its stats were better.



If he had 1 weakness he would have been unstopable


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Ledian is a Power Ranger, stand down breh



Ledian sucks.

Go back to your field, plebeian.


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

I was joking, and you're mean


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Hiruzen I really don't think you should be one for commenting on another's taste in Pokemon.



Fairys are awesome back off!



Swarmy said:


> Well I do find Shedinja to be a design perfection but who am I to say that



Says the person who thought Volcarona had a bad design


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Says the person who thought Volcarona had a bad design



I still think it's design isn't that good, that's not stoping me from using it in my team


----------



## Blunt (Jul 11, 2013)

I like the Panda's typing. Fighting and Dark pokemon are the ones I usually have the hardest finding good matches for my team with. In this case I get both in one go.



Swarmy said:


> I still think it's design isn't that good, that's not stoping me from using it in my team


The lack of good bug pokemon is responsible for that


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The lack of good bug pokemon is responsible for that



The lack of bug pokemon that can resist fire is the real problem 

We desperately need a bug/water pokemon...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 11, 2013)

Surskit feels sad


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Surskit feels sad



He should be for being useless


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Surskit:33

Would be nice if he got a less useless evolution, but he's a freaking gimmick Pokemon

Tbh, idek how to find one in the first place.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I love Shedinja too  I just wish its stats were better.


And despite its bad stats, I use this bud whenever I randomly play Emerald. I really love Shedinja, too.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The lack of bug pokemon that can resist fire is the real problem
> 
> We desperately need a bug/water pokemon...


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Exactly, my favourite pokemon cursed with a 4x weakness to fire  But then again only one weakness is pretty sweet.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 11, 2013)

we need ice ant pokemonm whit the name Antartika.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I wish Genesect was overpowered  The only bug legendary still super weak to fire... it's like they hate the type



Scizor gets stuff done though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Scizor gets stuff done though.



Unless it's up against a fire type.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Unless it's up against a fire type.



(Almost) all Pok?mon have checks/counters, I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2013)

calm down bro, just saiyan.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 11, 2013)

Scizor's going to be even better in Gen VI killing fairies


----------



## Nois (Jul 11, 2013)

Yami is a meanie today

Lol at Bug > Fairy

"dude, what's that ugly shi-" *chomp chomp chomp*


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 11, 2013)

Heracross need a evolution would be awesome if it looked someting similar to this.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 11, 2013)

Heracross is already really good as it is it doesn't need an evolution.  This gen he should get U-Turn, Roost, and Mach Punch maybe then he could compete with Scizor again  

I hope Pangoro is good in the metagame


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> Yami is a meanie today



I want you to lick my boots clean.

Now, plebeian.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 11, 2013)

Pancham's evo is a Bancho 



> The teaser for next month's CoroCoro issue, due for release on August 12th 2013, is said that the magazine will contain the biggest scoop of the century.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 11, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Pancham's evo is a Bancho



Hmm.. probably Mewtwo's other form, some other new Pokemon, Super Training, and dual type moves which I really hope is false since it wasn't mentioned in the Pokebeach rumor.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 11, 2013)

Goronda looks amazing.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

> *Spoilers*
> 
> Thanks to Pokebeach inside scoop?We now know
> 
> ...



Not totally sure if this is all true or not, but we'll see I guess. 

If it _is_ true:
Fairy-type is badass.

Saw the Mawile change coming.

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* 

Fire/Psychic? I very much approve. Looks like the Water type gets the Fighting evo. 

Okay fine, I don't use EVs but whatever.

Better be early on.

-BELCH- Still nothing. At least Poison type gets an upgrade, and a power boost.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

If that info is true this Generation officially makes my guts feel like I'm 7 again.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Mark my words: This is the Generation of the Poison Type


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

I just realized, Goronda has a 4X weakness to Fairy type


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

To be fair, the Poison type has really been shafted, even when it was first introduced. It's time has come. 

stillfumingovermewtwobutotherthanthatilikewhatimseeing


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Haha my team will devour any team using Goronda!!!


Also, yeah, I'm probably going to have two teams:

Fairy and Poison


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Poison will get a lot of power ups this generation:

-Legendary (most likely)
-Strong against new type
-New Moves


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

Son, Mewtwo shits on anything.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> Son, the original Mewtwo shits on anything.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

Inb4 second forme of Mewtwo is Z's mascot and you shit yourself in awe


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> Inb4 second forme of Mewtwo is Z's mascot and you shit yourself in awe



I actually watched the raw of the Mewtwo Awakens special just earlier tonight, and I was actually starting to warm up to her.

And then this news comes flying at me, and I feel like I'm being taken advantage of.

Nobody will ever topple the original. Nobody I say.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

What if Mewtwo was imperfect when it ran away, and the iteam we're speaking of here is "Syringe" or "Vial of stem cells"


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> What if Mewtwo was imperfect when it ran away, and the iteam we're speaking of here is "Syringe" or "Vial of stem cells"



_He's_ perfect ok 

_She's_ not ok


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

You have a point

Btw. He vs She... The item is a Fleshlight


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

This is amazing news. :amazed


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm really growing on these fairy types.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> You have a point
> 
> Btw. He vs She... The item is a Fleshlight



You're only saying that because I pointed a gun at you. I see your lies. 

...I'm going to go cry now.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

I am not among the fans of Newtwo


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

I am, never a big Mewtwo fan.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

^Prime trolling example. Typical Trafal Guy


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

gtfo, both of you.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

That's abuse.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

Everyone loves Trafalgar, not everyone loves Mewtwo.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

Law is Dragon's elder son, callin' it


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

Law is Sabo, who is Dragon's father. 

Sabo's also Ash btw, who in the future will capture newtwo


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

Nois, you're actually making me think Law can actually be Dragon's son man.  I mean, they look kinda similar.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

Dude, the three of them are totally similar

Also, why the fuck would Law go through all that shit for some random Luffy?

And after offing Ace, Luffy needed an elder bro figure.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Nois said:


> Also, why the fuck would Law go through all that shit for some random Luffy?



Because Law loves Luffy.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

I think it's because Law just wanted to save Luffy. I actually think he has a kind heart. 

I also think Law saw his potential so he wanted Luffy to be in his alliance to take down the worlds strongest creature. 

Didn't know we had alot of One Piece fans here. 

Law's amazing.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Woops. I thought I entered the Pokemon thread my bad


----------



## Bioness (Jul 12, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Mark my words: This is the Generation of the Poison Type



Stahp.



Swarmy said:


> The lack of bug pokemon that can resist fire is the real problem
> 
> We desperately need a bug/water pokemon...



Shuckle
*Surskit*
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak)
Dwebble
Crustle
Larvesta
Volcarona
Anorith
Armaldo


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

Well yeah, Law does seem like a fickle character. He could very well save him to troll the system, being a true pirate that way. He's also a great strategist apparently, so hving a friend in someone who takes the Marines on like the Straw Hats is not a bad move.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

fyi I don't watch One Piece. Interjecting on a whim.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Why Bioness?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

Law I think is the one the fans needed to open the world more for Luffy. Because Luffy would have just continue moving on doing whatever he wanted. 

With Law, now Luffy has more of a reason to go challenge the NW heirarchy. I also think Law will betray Luffy, but not in a terrible way, in way were they still maintain respect, but the alliance will be over. I think Law is basically Luffy's whitebeard.

Idk, but I think we should go back to pokemon.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

Probably

So BANCHOOOO


♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> fyi I don't _*watch*_ One Piece. Interjecting on a whim.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

I always found Shuckle to be a pain to fight. They had pretty good defenses.


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

I always thought Shuckle to be pretty irrelevant in-game.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2013)

Your discussion of One Piece in a Pokemon thread is irrelevant, Nois. 

/brands Nois as an irrelephant.

@Comatose:

Cometooose!


----------



## Saru (Jul 12, 2013)

That panda is badass. Too bad it's weak to fighting types and will probably be only used in game. Unless it's Tyranitar good, I probably won't pick it up.

The starters look decent. But I love Chespin. I hope he turns into a knight/soldier design wise with Grass/Steel or Grass/Ground typing.

Legends actually look badass this time... ! Feels like Gold/Silver in terms of mascot badassery.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I always found Shuckle to be a pain to fight. They had pretty good defenses.



Shuckle + Power Split + Rest + Rollout + Acupuncture

I've soloed teams with it.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 12, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> That panda is badass. Too bad it's weak to fighting types and will probably be only used in game. Unless it's Tyranitar good, I probably won't pick it up.
> 
> The starters look decent. But I love Chespin. I hope he turns into a knight/soldier design wise with Grass/Steel or Grass/Ground typing.
> 
> Legends actually look badass this time... ! Feels like Gold/Silver in terms of mascot badassery.



If rumor about Chespin is true he'll be Grass/Dark


----------



## Saru (Jul 12, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> If rumor about Chespin is true he'll be Grass/Dark



Yeah, I hope the Dark/Psychic/Fighting secondary type rumor is bogus. That would just be awful. I'm already betting it's false since Poliwrath would just basically be a beta Froakie (final form). And the other two would suck defensively.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 12, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Yeah, I hope the Dark/Psychic/Fighting secondary type rumor is bogus. That would just be awful. I'm already betting it's false since Poliwrath would just basically be a beta Froakie (final form). And the other two would suck defensively.



It has a lot going for it though everything else mentioned along with Dark/Psychic/Fighting has been true. The only things that have to be revealed now are the two psychic type cats and another Mewtwo form.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJOPnT8dutc[/YOUTUBE]

Pok?mon X & Y - English Names & Screenshots

Following their reveal in CoroCoro yesterday, The Pok?mon Company has now announced the US names of the latest Pok?mon. First, the evolution of Pancham, Goronda is to be called Pangoro. 

The first squid Pok?mon, Maika, will be known in English as Inkay, with its move Turn Over being called . Its evolution, Karamanero, will be known as Malimar. 

Next, the Pok?mon Peroppafu will be known as Swirlix with its move Drain Kiss being called Draining Kiss and its ability, Sweet Veil.

Finally, the Pok?mon Shushup will be known as Spritzee. The New Pok?mon Page has been updated with various details about each Pok?mon.

Next comes the details of Xerneas and Yveltal. Xerneas? ability is to keep its name of Fairy Aura, while its move Geo Control shall be called . Yveltal?s ability also keeps its Japanese name of Dark Aura while its move, Death Wing, shall be called . In addition to this, they have also confirmed various names of characters. 

The Professor, Purataanu, shall be known in English as Professor Sycamore. Team Flarewill keep its Japanese name and finally, the two Gym Leaders, Shitoron and Zakuro shall be called Clemont & Grant respectively


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 12, 2013)

Reading about the new Pok?mon, the Contrary Ability Inkay and Malamar have sounds awesome.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

So it seems those Pokebeach rumors are true.

In case anybody forgot:



> Pancham evolves into Pangoro in the early level 30s. In order to evolve Pancham into Pangoro, you need to have one other Dark-type Pokemon in your party. Pangoro?s type is Fighting/Dark.
> 
> A Pokemon named Inkay evolves into Malimar. To evolve it, you have to hold your 3DS upside-down when it levels up (the 3DS has an accelerometer and gyroscope, so it can detect that). Malimar?s type is Dark/Psychic.
> 
> ...


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm still not entirely sure about a few of those. While it's true that they came from a (so far) rather accurate source, I'd rather wait to get official confirmation. 

Also, hiiii Yami.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2013)

_Another professor named Sycamore gives you either Bulbasaur, Charmander, or Squirtle._


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 12, 2013)

Serebii posted that the names of the Pokemon and other professor are in fact true. Others are still in question. The rumour about having 2 rivals confuses me, though. We already saw a total of 4 characters that I at least thought would be teh rivals (the opposite gender character + the 3 other guys).


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> _Another professor named Sycamore gives you either Bulbasaur, Charmander, or Squirtle._



Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## mgbenz (Jul 12, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ain't banchos I'm underwhelmed with, just Goronda. It's a little bulkier than I was hoping for. It'll grow on me.



What the heck did you expect a panda to look like?



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm still not entirely sure about a few of those. While it's true that they came from a (so far) rather accurate source, I'd rather wait to get official confirmation.
> 
> Also, hiiii Yami.



All those rumors are true because they came directly from a Gamefreak employee. Well former anyway. They already fired him.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Also, hiiii Yami.



Gimme a hug


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Decisions, decisions, decisions...


Squirtle all the way. 

I hope we can get the Gen 4 starters too. Ah wants mah Empoleon and Infernape.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2013)

I already have my Charizard from Soulsilver, and there's Talonflame, so it's going to be between Squirtle and Bulbasaur. And that will depend on my starter


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally got my HG team assembled. 

Arcanine
Gyarados
Dragonair
Larvitar
Gengar
Heracross


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> _Another professor named Sycamore gives you either Bulbasaur, Charmander, or Squirtle._



Is this going to based on what on Starter you pick though?.So if you choose Chespin for example Sycamore will give you Charmander?Not that trading is exactly difficult though.

I'm probably gonna pick Fennekin(Which would maybe end up being given Squirtle?.) knowing me. I hope the Fire/Psychic is true though would definitely be a good change to break the Fire/Fighting streak.
Pity you can't ride your own Pokemon Rapidash would have been awesome. 
Gogoat  still looks amazing though


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

Did Red just ask me "Why so serious?"


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Did Red just ask me "Why so serious?"



 On HG?
I thought he didn't talk and was all like "......."
So eh
That sounds funny though .


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

In the battle in the Radio Tower, when you cut his last Pokemon down to 1/2 health he comes out and says "Why so serious?"

Creepy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 12, 2013)

Feraligatr,Blaziken/Monferno,Krookodile,Pangoro


----------



## ElementX (Jul 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> In the battle in the Radio Tower, when you cut his last Pokemon down to 1/2 health he comes out and says "Why so serious?"
> 
> Creepy.



Red?

You can battle him the Radio Tower?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmm, judging by their appearances, Clemont is an Eletric type user (another one? ) and Grant is a Rock type user.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Decisions, decisions, decisions...



Charmander for me. At this rate, my team is going to be so unbalanced, but I don't care. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Gimme a hug



No. 



Blunt said:


> In the battle in the Radio Tower, when you cut his last Pokemon down to 1/2 health he comes out and says "Why so serious?"
> 
> Creepy.



Silver says that too...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> .


             .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2013)

I like Yveltal's move's name. "Oblivion Wing"


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds a lot better than "Death Wing" too.

Xerneas's "Geomancy" sounds better than "Geo Control" as well.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Very upset I can't get all fairy types in one game


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 12, 2013)

Life Pokemon, Destruction Pokemon, what will the third member be?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 12, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Life Pokemon, Destruction Pokemon, what will the third member be?



pregnancy 

x and y are chromosomes

and z can be the zygote


----------



## Nois (Jul 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> pregnancy
> 
> x and y are chromosomes
> 
> and z can be the zygote


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> pregnancy
> 
> x and y are chromosomes
> 
> and z can be the zygote



I approve.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 12, 2013)

I have tons of terrible ideas.
Stick around for more xD


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> pregnancy
> 
> x and y are chromosomes
> 
> and z can be the zygote



This is too much


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> pregnancy
> 
> x and y are chromosomes
> 
> and z can be the zygote




the zygote part made me choke on the grape i was eating


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 13, 2013)

Or maybe Z is for Zombie. Neither life nor death.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Very upset I can't get all fairy types in one game



Dude. I will trade with you, damn.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> calm down bro, just saiyan.



I'm calm 
I don't easily lose my temper, especially not on the internet.



Cobalt said:


> Scizor's going to be even better in Gen VI killing fairies



Plus resisting the seemingly buffed Poison


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Dude. I will trade with you, damn.



Thanks so much


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

Undead fucking Pokemon

The Snake Pokemon is a good idea. Ouroboros is the symbol of infinity, biting its own tail. And they could design it after the European Viper, which has a zig-zag pattern on its back


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 13, 2013)

They need a pokemon based off the egyptian god of evil Apep


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

The 4chan Pokemon game has a Snake God Legendary.

Just saiyan.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

If they went with the Yormundgarn or Ouroboros then the snake would be simple, but ONE BIG friend. I'd like that

Imagine being a dot to the GUNDAMon


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 13, 2013)

serebii said:
			
		

> Following on from yesterday's reveal of five new Pok?mon and features, which you can check out below, and the reveal of Oorotto two weeks ago and the confirmation last night, we have a few new details from the trailer that aired with the movie, Extremespeed Genesect: Mewtwo Awakens. Other than the inclusion of the Pok?mon Oorotto, much of the trailer included details which we already knew. However, the trailer did include footage of the main character on a bike, indicating that they haven't been replaced by rollerskates and riding of Pok?mon. In addition to this, zenity have kindly done us a decent image of Oorotto. This is an approximation of how the Pok?mon looks, so things may look a little different when it's officially revealed. We'll bring more as and when it comes


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

**


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

Just finished Blackthorn in HG.

I forgot what a twat Clair is.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

I bet she's more humble in Kalos


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

Getting shit on by 10 years old year after year will do that to ya


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

I just wanna see how they're gonna justify how these


rapestomp these


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

It's like putting up a hamster against a rotweiler


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

fairy dust is dah powaful


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

When the hamster has magic powers, then fuck you.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

I imagine this friend cruising through a team of cosmic entities

I honestly can't stop laughing from this


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I just wanna see how they're gonna justify how these
> 
> 
> rapestomp these



good thing that dragons have amazing move pools aka flamethrower to burn up the grass type fairies 

also that psychic dark type? 4x bug weakness


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I imagine this friend cruising through a team of cosmic entities
> 
> I honestly can't stop laughing from this



but it wont though
again dragons have ridiculous stats and move pools
grab a fire type move and melt that fucker
that lil guy wont have more than 400 in base stats


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha Cherrymon is that you?
And those fairy pokemon looks can be decieving,but I still find it pretty funny how "candy floss" can go against a Dragon.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the Pokemon from this Gen will mess up the metagame quite a bit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I just wanna see how they're gonna justify how these
> 
> 
> rapestomp these


non evolved pokemon wont be able to beat those.


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

What if they're like 525 in base stats and non-evolving


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The 4chan Pokemon game has a Snake God Legendary.
> 
> Just saiyan.



what 4chan game?


----------



## lacey (Jul 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I just wanna see how they're gonna justify how these
> 
> 
> rapestomp these



I want to see a whole team of those stomp them. 

No evolutions, no EV training either. 

wow had to get rid of two of the pictures because I used smilies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> I just wanna see how they're gonna justify how these
> 
> 
> rapestomp these



Just like how Caterpie can rapestorm Mewtwo?


----------



## Nois (Jul 13, 2013)

Sheesh, a joke got this much "srs biznis" responses

You guys went all Hiruzen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2013)

Fairy type is srs business


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2013)

Powerpuff Girls.

Lets see who gets it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2013)

remind me of a Final Fantasy V monster.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> what 4chan game?


The /vp section on 4chan is making its own pokemon game. 

And unlike most fakemon, these look pretty good.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 13, 2013)

I told myself no spoilers, but _DAT PANGORO_ 

Such a magnificent creature


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2013)

The tree pokemon is probably Grass/Dark.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2013)

Could be Grass/Ghost


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> Sheesh, a joke got this much "srs biznis" responses
> 
> You guys went all Hiruzen



Fairies are mine, all mine!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 13, 2013)

Nois said:


> What if they're like 525 in base stats and non-evolving



not going to happen
Fairies are going to be swapins vs dragons
syleon will probably being a dragon absorbing baton apsser of types

eevee baton pass team can be ridiculous


----------



## lacey (Jul 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The /vp section on 4chan is making its own pokemon game.
> 
> And unlike most fakemon, these look pretty good.



Jesus fuck, some of these look _amazing_. So jelly, I wish some of these were legit.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish it had some kind of ETA but all the devs just say "it's gonna be awhile."

I'm hoping it'll be done by the end of the year. 

The rivals name is Doucherado.


----------



## lacey (Jul 14, 2013)

I may or may not have had some sort of nerdfanism when I saw Royjibiv. 

When it's done, it's done. I'll be keeping an eye on it.

[e] Can't be bothered to go back the previous page.

Bulbapedia tweeted this:



> The previously rumoured Pok?mon "Orotto" has been confirmed by movie-goers. Reports say it looks like an angry tree with spider-like legs.



I'm not really impressed by it. I actually forgot about Cherrymon until someone here mentioned it, it does bear a rather striking resemblance.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 14, 2013)

How I'm feeling right now:

[YOUTUBE]CX70HXYwzYo[/YOUTUBE]


It'll be cool if Yvetal had also had a new typing...

But it's obviously going to be Dark/Flying.


----------



## Saru (Jul 14, 2013)

^You are not alone. Though I will definitely wait until the ubiquitous third version + older game remakes drop before actually getting one. 

Cherrymon? I knew there was a Digimon Orotto reminded me of. Especially the eyes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I wish it had some kind of ETA but all the devs just say "it's gonna be awhile."
> 
> I'm hoping it'll be done by the end of the year.
> 
> The rivals name is Doucherado.



They made it it more accessible to us  



KevKev said:


> How I'm feeling right now:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CX70HXYwzYo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Dude forgot to hide his lube on the table before recording his reaction


----------



## Blunt (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's hand sanitizer.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 14, 2013)

There are two types of people in this world


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 14, 2013)

KevKev said:


> How I'm feeling right now:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CX70HXYwzYo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Haha nice video, but ya now a more accurate drawn  picture  of Oorotto has appeared on Serebii it doesn't really resemble Cherrymon at all : :


----------



## ElementX (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm...



*FAIL.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2013)

Definitely Ghost/Grass


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

Grass/Bug


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 14, 2013)

Judging by the way Oorotto looks in that recent picture I would also say Ghost/Grass.It just has that aura about it.
But let's just wait and see.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Dude forgot to hide his lube on the table before recording his reaction





Blunt said:


> I'm pretty sure that's hand sanitizer.



Maybe it's both  
if that thing gets multiple legs I'm gonna feel itchy


----------



## lacey (Jul 14, 2013)

KevKev said:


> How I'm feeling right now:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CX70HXYwzYo[/YOUTUBE]



That's actually how I felt in regards to that trailer...it's how I still feel.


----------



## Saru (Jul 14, 2013)

Finally a Grass/Ghost type? Finally. 

Now if they can just create a Fire/Water type...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 15, 2013)

I just broke my 3ds in half because I lost in pokemon.

Now I need to get a new one before X/Y comes out


----------



## lacey (Jul 15, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2013)

Hiruzen


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 15, 2013)

I have around 70 losses in the last few months and my DS is fine


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I was already mad to begin with (Nois knows why), so when I lost in the battle subway because it is cheap as fuck I snapped it in half


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2013)

I am sorry for your DS mayne. DS's are nice thigs


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2013)

oh

mah

gahd


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 15, 2013)

spikes stealth rock roar roost skarmory team 

it's pure troll


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> oh
> 
> mah
> 
> gahd


This is kind of amazing.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> oh
> 
> mah
> 
> gahd



That is awesome  and gee the Pokeballs are awfully sensitive .


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> oh
> 
> mah
> 
> gahd


Fandom does what Nintendon't


----------



## lacey (Jul 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> oh
> 
> mah
> 
> gahd



I may have jizzed a little.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> oh
> 
> mah
> 
> gahd



Damn. Nintendo wont budge. We'll never see a 3D RPG Pokemon game.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, the guys who made it'll probably get sued.


----------



## lacey (Jul 15, 2013)

Time to grab it before it does.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 16, 2013)

They broke the pokeballs.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 16, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Time to grab it before it does.


gimme a hug, damnit 



Jagger said:


> They broke the pokeballs.



Yep, those balls sure are inert.


----------



## lacey (Jul 16, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> gimme a hug, damnit



_*NO.*_


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 16, 2013)

Can't say I am dying for some of the newest Pokemon released lately. They look weird for some reason. The earlier ones seemed better imo. As for the Fairy type, not so crazy about it but it's not like I can do anything about it. And still no starter evolutions...


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 16, 2013)

Jagger said:


> They broke the pokeballs.



Also, here are the full matches of Groups C and D.

Land mine pokeballs...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Can't say I am dying for some of the newest Pokemon released lately. They look weird for some reason. The earlier ones seemed better imo. As for the Fairy type, not so crazy about it but it's not like I can do anything about it. And still no starter evolutions...



How can you not like the greatest thing to happen to Pokemon?!?


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, I don't hate it either though. More like meh really. Would have prefered a Light type more but ohh well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2013)

Blunt said:


> oh
> 
> mah
> 
> gahd



look kind of shit. but it had a nice idea.


----------



## Saru (Jul 17, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Well, I don't hate it either though. More like meh really. Would have prefered a Light type more but ohh well.



Yeah, Fairy type just sounds so... adolescent. I would've like a more sophisticated name for it. This is Pokemon, after all.

Light type would've worked so well too. Evil type > Light type makes plenty of sense.


----------



## Weather (Jul 17, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> *Yeah, Fairy type just sounds so... adolescent. I would've like a more sophisticated name for it. This is Pokemon, after all.*
> 
> Light type would've worked so well too. Evil type > Light type makes plenty of sense.



Because Pokemon age target is obviously adult rights?

Come on people.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 17, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Yeah, Fairy type just sounds so... adolescent. I would've like a more sophisticated name for it. This is Pokemon, after all.


I'm sorry, _what_?


----------



## Saru (Jul 17, 2013)

it was sarcasm, zaru to the max. I must suck at it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2013)

> Pok?xperto has posted online some supposed new Pok?mon names from X & Y. The list supposedly existed before Swirlix, Spritzee and Inkay were revealed, and as such Pok?xperto believes it provides some credence to the list.
> 
> Dianshii (ディアンシー)
> Hariboogu (ハリボーグ) — Most likely the evolution of Chespin
> ...



Source:


----------



## ElementX (Jul 17, 2013)

Interesting. 

Lol at the people in the comments trying to translate. "Amberjack moth" and "Moonlight moth" though? I hope not. We have enough moths Game Freak.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 17, 2013)

I hate moths.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 17, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> it was sarcasm, zaru to the max. I must suck at it.


Wow, I apologize


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, is it just me or do moths explode into hair and smoke when you kill them?


----------



## Saru (Jul 17, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I hate moths.



Don't let Swarmy hear you.



Alpha~13 said:


> Wow, I apologize



 sarcasm OP.



			
				Pok?Jungle said:
			
		

> Hariboogu (ハリボーグ) — Most likely the evolution of Chespin — Hari (ハリ) comes from pin/needle, ending in boogu (ボーグ) in Japan means cyborg.



I find this highly interesting and promising. It sounds like Chespin is a Grass/Steel type based off of that. Finally, the Grass/Steel starter I always dreamed of... ? 

I know about the other rumor with confirmed stuff, but Grass/Dark is just an awful typing, and Chespin is obviously the coolest Starter Pokemon/advertising whore. So GF won't let me down ofc.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Shiftry will smack you


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 17, 2013)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Here best I can do. Please note there are multiple meanings to some of these words.
> 
> >Dianshii
> Guardian/Barbarians from China
> ...



The moonlight moth is what has my attention. We might be looking at a Volcarona counterpart that's going to fuck up everything in its path.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Wow, I apologize


----------



## lacey (Jul 17, 2013)

I really hope the moonlight moth is legit.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 17, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I really hope the moonlight moth is legit.



There's no reason to assume it's fake. It's from a trademark list that had Swirlix's, Spritzee's, and Inkay's Japanese names prior to them being revealed. The person who posted it (Melkor) was also one of the people behind leaking the entire Gen 5 Pokedex, and more recently his fellow mastermind Hirobyte leaked the Fairy type along with Xerneas' and Yveltal's types.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2013)

Dianshii (ディアンシー) ? Possibly a deer Pok?mon. It?s name could come from deer + fancy + antsy.
Hariboogu (ハリボーグ) ? Most likely the evolution of Chespin ? Hari (ハリ) comes from pin/needle, boogu (ボーグ) or bogue, is the name of the shell of a chestnut is French. Thanks to belmad for this tip-off!
Gekogashira (ゲコガシラ) ? Possibly from gecko + boss. Gashira means either head or boss. Possibly a Froakie evolution.
Borukenion (ボルケニオン) ? Probably Volcanyon ? likely boruke (ボルケ) from volcano and nion (ニオン) from canyon.
Dedenne (デデンネ)
Horubii (ホルビー) ? Likely comes from horu (ホル) to dig + bee.
Nyaonikusu (ニャオニクス) ? Probably Meowstick, as mentioned in a previous leak
Burigaron (ブリガロン) ? Maybe a blizzard wolf: buri (ブリ) from blizzard (burizaado) + garo (ガロ / 牙狼) meaning fanged wolf. It could also come from garou (餓狼) meaning starving wolf.
Jigarude (ジガルデ) ? Is possibly from Jiga (ジガ / 自我), which means ego.
Mafokushii (マフォクシー) ? Is possibly an evolution of Fennekin: Mafoxy
Fuupa (フーパ) ? fuu (フー) is most likely wind, pa (パ) could be many things.
Gekkouga (ゲッコウガ) ? Gekkou (ゲッコウ) means moonlight + ga (ガ) is moth. Literally moonlight moth.
Torimian (トリミアン)
Teerunaa (テールナー) ? Possibly related to Gekkouga. Teeru (テール) means tail and runaa (ルナー) means lunar.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuupa sounds ugly as hell whatever it is 

So anyway about the gyms..I'm guessing they will look something like this
Bug-Viola
Fairy-???
Electric-Clement
Fighting-???
Rock-Grant
Dragon-???
Ghost-???
Dark-???

Elite Four
Fire-???
Fairy-???
Flying-???
Water-???
Champion - Alexa/Sycamore/??? Diversity


----------



## ElementX (Jul 18, 2013)

It would be awesome if Sycamore is the champion. Especially since Oak was orginally supposed to be the Indigo Champion.

Teerunaa and Gekkouga could possibly be the moon counterparts to Larvesta and Volcarona.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2013)

I had no idea about Oak. I've always wanted a Professor to be a Champ. Never made sense to me that the forefront on Pokemon knowledge in the region wouldn't be one. 

Especially Oak, the guy had swarms of like every kind of 'Mon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I really hope the moonlight moth is legit.



moth pokemon ,moth pokemon everywhere.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2013)

I kinda like the name Fuupa


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 18, 2013)

Holy shit Gamefaqs is awful.. especially the Pokemon X Board people are so rude there.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 18, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I kinda like the name Fuupa



Woopa'? :L

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJum3mdJSrY[/youtube]

edit:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhSA32pctJo[/youtube]

So beautiful...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2013)

[youtube]9DtPUlLIyoE[/youtube]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2013)

More detailed Orotto sketch. Can't post the image for some reason 
This probably would've been his moveset. Or at least something similar to it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> More detailed Orotto sketch. Can't post the image for some reason
> This probably would've been his moveset. Or at least something similar to it.



it really look to be a Grass/Ghost.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Holy shit Gamefaqs is awful.. especially the Pokemon X Board people are so rude there.



That board is full of shitposting. Anyone who wants intelligent discussion should go elsewhere.


----------



## lacey (Jul 18, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> There's no reason to assume it's fake. It's from a trademark list that had Swirlix's, Spritzee's, and Inkay's Japanese names prior to them being revealed. The person who posted it (Melkor) was also one of the people behind leaking the entire Gen 5 Pokedex, and more recently his fellow mastermind Hirobyte leaked the Fairy type along with Xerneas' and Yveltal's types.



I'm aware of that. I would just rather wait for official news, 'tis all. I don't like getting my hopes up for nothing.

Gamefaqs' forums are only good if you're interesting in facepalming and laughing at the sheer awfullness of it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 18, 2013)

So guys, lets talk Purchases 

For the version you'd end up playing more, would you get a digital copy or physical?

I really like the box art for Y but I also think Im going to end up playing it more, so what would you do?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 18, 2013)

Digging Bee? Maybe a Bug/Ground type


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Don't let Swarmy hear you.



I'm actually sick of moths and butterflies too 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Digging Bee? Maybe a Bug/Ground type



Bumblebee


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 18, 2013)

Moonlight Moth is either:

Bug/Dark
Bug/Psychic
Bug/Fairy

And I'd be happy with either one of them


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 18, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Burigaron (ブリガロン) — Maybe a blizzard wolf: buri (ブリ) from blizzard (burizaado) + garo (ガロ / 牙狼) meaning fanged wolf. It could also come from garou (餓狼) meaning starving wolf.
> .



:amazed Please let this be true sounds interesting, and in terms of purchases physical because I'm traditional.But that does not really matter to me though as I'm probably only going to buy X.Wonder what the others think. Orotto looks neat and still looks Ghost/Grass to me.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Moonlight Moth is either:
> 
> Bug/Dark
> Bug/Psychic
> ...



Or Bug/Water


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So guys, lets talk Purchases
> 
> For the version you'd end up playing more, would you get a digital copy or physical?
> 
> I really like the box art for Y but I also think Im going to end up playing it more, so what would you do?



I'll buy the physical copy


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll always buy the physical copy because it just feels more like it's mine, if you know what I mean.

Plus you can do more things with a physical copy than with a digital one, like share and sell (not like I've ever sold a Pogeymanz game )


----------



## Saru (Jul 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I really hope the moonlight moth is legit.



Same here. Volcarona is cool I guess, but it just feels so Ben 10-ish...



Swarmy said:


> I'm actually sick of moths and butterflies too



I'm just sick of the Bug/Flying type combo.



CrazyVulpine said:


> :amazed Please let this be true sounds interesting



That was probably the best part of the list. An ice type wolf would be awesome. I was reminded of Link's wolf form roaming in the Snowpeak Mountains in TP. 

P.S. awesome smiley not working


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 18, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I'll always buy the physical copy because it just feels more like it's mine, *if you know what I mean.*


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Same here. Volcarona is cool I guess, but it just feels so Ben 10-ish...



Haha I said the EXACT same thing some time ago


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't wait for all the pokemon to be revealed


----------



## Jimin (Jul 18, 2013)

I could never really accept Blue/Green or Red as the champion. How do 11 year old kids become more powerful than people who have been trainers their entire lives?


----------



## lacey (Jul 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So guys, lets talk Purchases
> 
> For the version you'd end up playing more, would you get a digital copy or physical?
> 
> I really like the box art for Y but I also think Im going to end up playing it more, so what would you do?



Physical copy, by far. I'd only get the digital if the cartridge shit the bed, and future handheld systems allowed it.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2013)

daz kawaii yo


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 18, 2013)

Never noticed their similarities until I saw that picture.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Never noticed their similarities until I saw that picture.



You can't really blame yourself


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> You can't really blame yourself



True I hope she turns Fairy/Flying I want to use her on my team


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 18, 2013)

It will probably be that.

And a flamingo


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 18, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It will probably be that.
> 
> And a flamingo



Yeah probably. I've seen a lot of people saying that they want it to evolve into a plague doctor like thing a Fairy/Ghost


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2013)

A flamingo'd be awesome imo


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 18, 2013)

That fake reminds me a lot of Xatu.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 18, 2013)

I just can't wait for new poison types and the original dragon


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

We need more dark types. A dark type that can live in the ou.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2013)

No shit.


----------



## lacey (Jul 19, 2013)

Some news from Serebii:



> Following its reveal earlier this month, it has now been confirmed that the special Gold Pok?mon X & Y 3DS LL will not be sold exclusively at the Pok?mon Centers in Japan as previously reported. In addition to that, the Gold Pok?mon X & Y 3DS LL will also be available on the Japanese version of Amazon. Like noted before, it comes in an X Pack and a Y Pack, with each pack coming with the respective game preinstalled. Pre-orders are set to begin on August 10th



Remember that  That one. I must avoid the temptation to import...



> Following on from the movie yesterday, a moviegoer friend of mine has managed to do a more accurate rendition of Oorotto, the Pok?mon that has been seen in a trailer for the movie, which differs slightly from the original sketch we posted yesterday. This image shows that the Pok?mon is a cyclops with several strips of its bark having been removed around the arms. It has foliage on the head and on the arms. It's not currently known when this Pok?mon will be completely revealed with official art and screenshots, but when it is, we'll post it here.





Aaand, finally:



> The official GameFreak website has posted a strange picture of a silhouette with a caption noting that "the well known game, played all around the world, is about to be reborn thanks to a surprising collaboration". Now, this is not known to be regarding Pok?mon so don't take this as one at this time as for all we know this could be a new/different franchise, but we'll bring news as and when it comes.





I'm really curious about this collaboration...


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 19, 2013)

As much as I hate it the collaboration is probably Pokemon x Digimon.

But then again.. why would GameFreak want to revive their rival


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 19, 2013)

Meh, couldn't care less


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm really curious about this collaboration...


it kind of look like a horse, oh god please not let it be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2013)

A donkey Poke? Oh yes.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 19, 2013)

it looks like a pi?ata


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 19, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> it kind of look like a horse, oh god please not let it be.



If _it_ is so, then I will gain a homicidal rage so great just using catharsis online may not be enough...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 19, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm really curious about this collaboration...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2013)

Blunt said:


> it looks like a pi?ata



Pokemon X Viva Pinata


----------



## Blunt (Jul 19, 2013)

Why are people so afraid that it's going to be a horse?


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 19, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Why are people so afraid that it's going to be a horse?


**


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2013)

I so hope this turns out to be true! That digging bee should be based on a solitary wasp rather than a bumble bee  It's one step closer to a parasitoid wasp... though it's like asking for a wolf and getting a pug instead


----------



## Saru (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh, snap. I knew that donkey silhouette actually reminded of something. Zatch Bell was, like... centuries ago.



Swarmy said:


> I so hope this turns out to be true! That digging bee should be based on a solitary wasp rather than a bumble bee  It's one step closer to a parasitoid wasp... though it's like asking for a wolf and getting a pug instead



And it also (potentially) means that Chespin _will_ become a knight as projected. 



Also, Khris's sig is amazing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 19, 2013)

and Fenekin is another fox, just as I had predicted.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 19, 2013)

Fennec is a type of fox so not that surprising.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 19, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> As much as I hate it the collaboration is probably Pokemon x Digimon.
> 
> But then again.. why would GameFreak want to revive their rival


That rivalry only existed on the school yard tho 

Ninja'd

That was the first thing I thought of too


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 19, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Fennec is a type of fox so not that surprising.



i know, but sometimes the first form has nothing to do with what later evolutions are/look like.

example:

Remoraid -> Octillery

Surskit -> Masquerain (I think)


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 19, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> If _it_ is so, then I will gain a homicidal rage so great just using catharsis online may not be enough...



What's wrong with horses?


----------



## lacey (Jul 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2KfG-1cj4Ss[/YOUTUBE]

Oh my fuck

This type of stuff never fails to amuse me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm interested on the revival. Hope its not digimon x pokemon. Does not go together.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 19, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]2KfG-1cj4Ss[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh my fuck
> 
> This type of stuff never fails to amuse me.



thats nuts


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 20, 2013)

Serebii have updated on the collaboration by finding a name:


> It has been found that the URL includes the term Soritiba ソリティ馬, which was a trademark registered last year by Gamefreak


Suggestions on other sites suggest Pokemon/ Solitaire and/or a Pokemon/ horse breed of course.
Intrigued to find what this is all about


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 20, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]2KfG-1cj4Ss[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh my fuck
> 
> This type of stuff never fails to amuse me.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 20, 2013)

Argh I want me some god damn news


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2013)

Chill, we're only 12 weeks away from release


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> Chill, we're only 12 weeks away from release


TOOO LOOONG


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2013)

3 months


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes 3 months ^_^ but at least we don't have to wait months after the Japanese release like in the past.


----------



## Saru (Jul 20, 2013)

CrazyVulpine said:


> Yes 3 months ^_^ but at least we don't have to wait months after the Japanese release like in the past.



Oh, man. That was awful. I'm actually probably going to be waiting an additional year on top of that to get the third game (Pok?mon Z?). Since I'm going to have to buy a 3DS now and all.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 20, 2013)

It's my birthday on Monday.

Must use it as an excuse to milk money out of my parents so I will be prepared to buy this game in advance >:l


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 20, 2013)

I hope Sylveon isn't the only new evo or else they're going to pull a Hoenn and add only one new pre-evo/evo. 

EDIT: New gameplay from Pokemon Smash showing surfing and fishing.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 20, 2013)

Inkay is found on some island like area.


----------



## Saru (Jul 20, 2013)

Dat GIF.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 20, 2013)

Santa Froakie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2013)

"Surfing in XY still shows the same generic shape"

Bit disappointed. Wanted them to actually show the Pokemon we're riding on.  

Then again, how would the player ride a Goldeen or Staryu?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> "Surfing in XY still shows the same generic shape"
> 
> Bit disappointed. Wanted them to actually show the Pokemon we're riding on.
> 
> Then again, how would the player ride a Goldeen or Staryu?



How would you ride Cubchoo


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> How would you ride Cubchoo


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 20, 2013)

That Froakie looks cute and relaxed and I love that comic it is hilarious if only it were made a reality ingame,Poor Piplup


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 20, 2013)

I surfed with Pikachu during Sinnoh 

The only way to travel


----------



## lacey (Jul 21, 2013)

A friend gave me _that_ Pikachu.

I honestly feel ashamed for not even using it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

>Farfetch'd getting an evo

No way am I believing that 

>Kinduples


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 21, 2013)

Froakie becomes a ninja? That's awesome.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

I will say, it'd be awesome if those rumors are correct. I doubt it, but it'd be cool. Especially the Minotaur pseudo legendary one.

There wasn't any mention of a Dragon eevee though.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2013)

That Froakie looks like it's no stranger to psychadelics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2013)

The idea of a Talonflame evolution excites me.


----------



## Nois (Jul 21, 2013)

3-stage Fire/Flying at the beginning of the game?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 21, 2013)

Saw this on Pokejungle


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

It's probably just an animation mistake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2013)

Cannoclaw. You fucking know what that means.




Nois said:


> 3-stage Fire/Flying at the beginning of the game?







Chrysanthemum said:


> Saw this on Pokejungle



That's Arceus


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2013)

Khris said:


>



HOLY JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 21, 2013)

Khris said:


>



Please let these be true


*Spoiler*: _Posssible spoiler discussion_ 



I love the idea of a Minotaur pokemon and Sableye is one of my favourite pokemon, so hopefully its evolution becomes useful.

And I really cannot decide which starter I want. To many decisions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2013)

a Ant which it Bug/Fire? i bet Swarmy is happy now.

also disappointing that Onix did not get a prevo.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 21, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> HOLY JESUS CHRIST.



*Spoiler*: __ 



SABLEYE EVOLUTION!

POISON TYPE LEGENDARY!

YAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Cannoclaw. You fucking know what that means.


that nintendo do they research


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 21, 2013)

Huh...just in case this is true, I'm gonna be taking my time entirely forgetting it.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

It could be false, but assuming it is true I am soooooo happy! Poison/Rock Snake Legendary?!? AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Fire/Poison? AHH
Fairy/Fighting Pseudo Legendary? AHHH
Fire/Bug Fire Ant? AHH
Fairy Legendary Trio? AHHHH
Strange Looking Legendary? AH
Skrelp evo? AH
Quilifish Evo? AH

Poison types and fairy types...I think I just jizzed.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

And Ice Types strong against fairy? AH


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 21, 2013)

Tauros getting a pre-evo , are they also confirming Boufallant as his last evo?!


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

Flabebe a part of a three stage evo? AH
Professor is the champion? AH
7 Legendaries instead of the usual 13? AHH

I like that they are going back to how it usually was


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

Who ever gets Y better trade me any poison and fairy pokemon


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 21, 2013)

we need something like Hiruzen's sig as a new mon


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

That is what I was/am hoping for!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

That's really cool. Hopefully its true though.

Oh and so far its just Ash in the kalos region. Thank god Iris and Cilian were terrible.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2013)

Those leaks are very interesting if true.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 21, 2013)

Oooh that's interesting if it's true Dunsparce getting an evolution would be neat.Milktank and Tauros having pre evolutions intriguing and a Dark gym


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jul 21, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Tauros getting a pre-evo , are they also confirming Boufallant as his last evo?!



Considering how Miltank is getting a pre-evo, I can see them sharing one pre-evo that evolves to either depending on the gender. ??


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't think I've ever caught a Dunsparce even once.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 21, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I don't think I've ever caught a Dunsparce even once.


Same here.

It's like the most non-existent Pokemon out there.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't see these leaks you guys are talking about  where exactly are you guys finding these?


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 21, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Same here.
> 
> It's like the most non-existent Pokemon out there.



I agree poor lonely and forgotton. I have caught them got them through the trading station but when it comes to using them never.Never found Dunsparce that interesting maybe getting an evolution would give it more recognition?.Also what about poor Shuckle?


----------



## Saru (Jul 21, 2013)

That's probably because Dunsparce has a terrible movepool.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 21, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> That's probably because Dunsparce has a terrible movepool.


And looks like paint drying.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe so but :


But it would be interesting if Dunsparce got an evolution.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

How nice of you guys to ignore a question  but I already found where the info is. I'm digging some of the new pre-evos and evos but I hope it's not just the less popular ones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> How nice of you guys to ignore a question  but I already found where the info is. I'm digging some of the new pre-evos and evos but I hope it's not just the less popular ones.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

Dunsparce is one of my favorite pokemon


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Dunsparce is one of my favorite pokemon


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

Exactly what the hell is Dunsparce supposed to be anyways?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

^ apparently, a contestant on Rue Paul's Drag Race



BlazingInferno said:


> Exactly what the hell is Dunsparce supposed to be anyways?


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Exactly what the hell is Dunsparce supposed to be anyways?



Pokemon wikis and Wikipedia say it's based off a mythical creature known as Tsuchinoko a legless lizard/Snake-cryptid   meaning Hammers Spawn.Here is a picture of one :

and it's wikipedia article :


----------



## Bioness (Jul 21, 2013)

Blunt said:


> ^ apparently, a contestant on Rue Paul's Drag Race


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

For a long time I thought Dunsparce was an evolution to Pineco


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2013)

^That's stupid.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> For a long time I thought Dunsparce was an evolution to Pineco



What the fuck, I know sometimes the evolutions don't exactly make sense, but what the fuck.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

I love Generation II's sprites


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love Generation II's sprites



Me too though for some reason Pidgeot in gen2  looks weird to me and looks to of  had an haircut.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

Meh, I love them all.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love Generation II's sprites



Well you would.

So how happy are you now that the most underused type finally has a legendary.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

The Gen 2 Celebi sprite gives off a very "bitch, I am flawless" vibe.


Latrice da besto.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 21, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love Generation II's sprites



Oyes indeed 

I am really not even sure why I like them so much


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> For a long time I thought Dunsparce was an evolution to Pineco


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

Not my fault I mistakened him to be when he's after Forretress. Why am I being bullied  Linkdarkside, Bioness and possibly Khris.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2013)

Bioness said:


> What the fuck, I know sometimes the evolutions don't exactly make sense, but what the fuck.



man the sprites were god awful back then.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

According to one of the users at Pokejungle, all of that is apparently fake. The dude that "leaked" the info wasn't prepared for certain questions that he was asked and just ran off into the unknown.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2013)

I sure wish the trading thread wasn't as barren as the shittiest desert.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Not my fault I mistakened him to be when he's after Forretress. Why am I being bullied  Linkdarkside, Bioness and possibly Khris.



I am bullying you.  



Linkdarkside said:


> man the sprites were god awful back then.



Check out GEN I sprites then.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 22, 2013)

The Gen 2 sprites are just fine. So nostalgic. Silver was the first Pokemon game I ever played. Miss that game.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 22, 2013)

Gen 2 sprites were doin' it right. 

Those gen 1 sprites though... nightmare fuel.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Well you would.
> 
> So how happy are you now that the most underused type finally has a legendary.



Soooooooooo happy!!!! Fairy and Poison types are my favorite!!!!


----------



## Bioness (Jul 22, 2013)

Fairy types aren't even fucking out yet, so how exactly are they your favorite?



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Gen 2 sprites were doin' it right.
> 
> Those gen 1 sprites though... nightmare fuel.




Not only were they horrifying but some of them were just incorrect. Luckily in generation 2 only 1 of the sprites was incorrect. (A cookie if you know which one)

The Sprites.



What happens when you apply those designs to ALL Pokemon.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2013)

I love it. Don't judge my love Bioness


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm not surprised that those "leaks" were fake. 

Also, some of my favorite sprites are from Gen 1 and 2. Ho-Oh's Silver sprite is my favorite version of Ho-Oh.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Not only were they horrifying but some of them were just incorrect. Luckily in generation 2 only 1 of the sprites was incorrect. (A cookie if you know which one)
> 
> The Sprites.


and yet Mewtwo still looks godly.


----------



## Saru (Jul 22, 2013)

info was obv fakeo. 


*Spoiler*: _Potential Pokemon X/Y Spoilers_ 



dolphin pkmn _and_ pre-evos for Tauros/Miltank? come on, now.






Bioness said:


> Fairy types aren't even fucking out yet, so how exactly are they your favorite?
> 
> Not only were they horrifying but some of them were just incorrect. Luckily in generation 2 only 1 of the sprites was incorrect. (A cookie if you know which one)
> 
> ...



Hahaha, Oshawott and Dewott.  oh god.

@below: good point.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 22, 2013)

Actually I just checked out the page on pokebeach and it was never confirmed it was fake. Someone in the comments pointed out  that the guy stopped answering people's questions.

If you just admitted you played the game, and was getting questions every five seconds wouldn't you eventually ditch?

Don't get me wrong, its still likely to be fake, but there's a possibility its real. So keep things in spoiler tags just to be safe.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 22, 2013)

That Delibird  Gen 1 sprite 
The only sprite I can think that was wrong in Gen II was Chikorita in Gold and Silver with the coloring being off yellow body rather than green I mean Gold:

Then Crystal who corrects the colouring:

I like the sprites the best in Crystal where there animated. Especially Nidorina and Bayleef.
EDIT: Nevermind there was quite a lot of errors in G/S/C many from G/S were corrected in Crystal. Bellossom also springs to mind being quite different from it's official artwork pink/red leaves instead of green/yellow leaves in all of Gen II.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITYX3iPHg6s#at=190[/YOUTUBE]

Bask in the awesomeness.

And by awesome I mean the gameplay, not the annoying people playing it.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 22, 2013)

That was awesome loving the gameplay  and them wacky people from Pokemon Smash. 
The graphics are so beautiful


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2013)

ElementX said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITYX3iPHg6s#at=190[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bask in the awesomeness.
> 
> And by awesome I mean the gameplay, not the annoying people playing it.



"KAWAIIIII!! KAWAIIIIII!!"


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> and yet Mewtwo still looks godly.


lol




ElementX said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITYX3iPHg6s#at=190[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bask in the awesomeness.
> 
> And by awesome I mean the gameplay, not the annoying people playing it.



I fucking lost it when I saw the kid with the afro


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> info was obv fakeo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Potential Pokemon X/Y Spoilers_
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you have against dolphins? 

I've always wanted wanted a dolphin pokemon!:33 Aaaand it's also psychic type!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2013)

ElementX said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITYX3iPHg6s#at=190[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bask in the awesomeness.
> 
> And by awesome I mean the gameplay, not the annoying people playing it.



Fucking marvelous


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2013)

i wonder if Chansey will be get the fairy type too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2013)

This would be a pretty cool Dunsparce evo.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd use it.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 22, 2013)

I would use it too looks pretty awesome  reminds me of some Digimon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2013)

Dat Dunsparce evo.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> a Ant which it Bug/Fire? i bet Swarmy is happy now.



I doubt we'll get another ant pokemon after 5 gen's Durant but then again we are having another butterfly 

I'm more hyped about the digging bee/wasp that was mentioned earlier.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2013)

I expect Dunsparce to be the second coming of Magikarp


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Khris said:


>



More like this little beauty:


----------



## lacey (Jul 22, 2013)

I like the idea of a dolphin Pokemon. Haven't really had one yet - or at least a proper one. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love Generation II's sprites



Crystal's sprites weren't that bad, Umbreon's in particular was awesome. 

Mew's Emerald sprite also sticks out to me. 

I find HG/SS's sprites to be my favourites overall though.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 22, 2013)

i heard a rumour that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Helioptile evolves into something with a long neck 
Komodo Dragon evo?


----------



## Senkou (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't been on here in forever and the first topic I go into, I see two pics of those crazy elephant eating ants

Should I walk out slowly now? Lol


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2013)

Just sit in the corner and enjoy


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Senkou said:


> I haven't been on here in forever and the first topic I go into, I see two pics of those crazy elephant eating ants



That's a myth, though driver ants have been reported to devour people who can't escape them like infants or handicapped.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 22, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I like the idea of a dolphin Pokemon. Haven't really had one yet - or at least a proper one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed with this a Dolphin pokemon would be cool and yes that Umbreon sprite is amazing.

Out of the Gen 1 sprites I'd say Pokemon Yellows were pretty good Eevee looks particularly good.
Crystal and HG/SS are my overall favorites though.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 22, 2013)

CrazyVulpine said:


> That Delibird  Gen 1 sprite
> The only sprite I can think that was wrong in Gen II was Chikorita in Gold and Silver with the coloring being off yellow body rather than green I mean Gold



Ehh coloration and minor errors aren't really taken into account. Actually just noticed while going through them there are quite a few mistakes in the 2nd Generation.

Here are all the incorrect sprites I can recall. (excluding color mistakes or else we would be here a long time)



Koffing was easily the most noticeable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2013)

i love canines.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Ehh coloration and minor errors aren't really taken into account. Actually just noticed while going through them there are quite a few mistakes in the 2nd Generation.
> 
> Koffing was easily the most noticeable.



ooh, oh well I only noticed  the more major errors after I wrote the post.Good eye you have there and interesting to see. Koffing just 
And them canines love Mightyena and Arcanine .


----------



## lacey (Jul 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Ehh coloration and minor errors aren't really taken into account. Actually just noticed while going through them there are quite a few mistakes in the 2nd Generation.
> 
> Here are all the incorrect sprites I can recall. (excluding color mistakes or else we would be here a long time)
> 
> ...



I had almost forgotten how awful Raikou's and Entei's sprites were...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i heard a rumour that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Electric/Dragon typing


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 22, 2013)

Raikou and Koffing are easily the worst in my opinion.How could they have got Koffing wrong of all things?The symbol is obviously the wrong way around and the black pattern on Raikou's head is obviously wrong and white in front rather than black  for example.I never took notice to be honest as I never played Gold/Silver to see the errors just Crystal where there were less:
Raikou and Koffing correction in Crystal:
 & 
And Raikou looks awesome here


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2013)

I was so put off by Raikou's sprite in Gen 2 I never looked at him again until very recently. 

I was like "Dayum, when did Raikou get sexy?"


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Ehh coloration and minor errors aren't really taken into account. Actually just noticed while going through them there are quite a few mistakes in the 2nd Generation.
> 
> Here are all the incorrect sprites I can recall. (excluding color mistakes or else we would be here a long time)
> 
> ...



What's wrong with the Electabuzz? I'll never get over how horrid these sprites are


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2013)

i choked on my sandwich


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 22, 2013)

It's weird to look back at the old Red/Blue sprites and see how things have changed. Sandshrew looks totally different just from Red/Blue to Yellow.



And Vulpix's face


----------



## Senkou (Jul 22, 2013)

LMAO that Exeggutor is epic! I can't believe I never noticed how horrible the old gens sprites were. Back then they were awesome.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 22, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> What's wrong with the Electabuzz? I'll never get over how horrid these sprites are



He is missing a stripe on his stomach.

 and is that an insult to Lombre's design.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 23, 2013)

> here are supposedly 130 new Pok?mon
> Chespin @Lv.18 ➔ Shinnut @Lv.36 ➔ Chinken (Grass/Dark) - Chespin supposedly becomes more armoured with lengthened spikes, and becomes Defense orientated
> Fennekin @Lv.18 ➔ Kinduples @Lv.36 ➔ Feuensis (Fire/Psychic) - Fennekin becomes bigger and has a necklace like thing of will-o?-wisps
> Froakie @Lv.18 ➔ Ribburai @Lv.36 ➔ Crokssin (Water/Fighting) - Froakie remains slim and becomes like a ninja, it is a very fast Pok?mon
> ...









> Let the speculation start?er
> 
> [This is a collaborative article between moving, Kriffix and NL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2013)

*Chespin @Lv.18 ➔ Shinnut @Lv.36 ➔ Chinken (Grass/Dark) - Chespin supposedly becomes more armoured with lengthened spikes, and becomes Defense orientated
Fennekin @Lv.18 ➔ Kinduples @Lv.36 ➔ Feuensis (Fire/Psychic) - Fennekin becomes bigger and has a necklace like thing of will-o’-wisps
Froakie @Lv.18 ➔ Ribburai @Lv.36 ➔ Crokssin (Water/Fighting) - Froakie remains slim and becomes like a ninja, it is a very fast Pok?mon*
*Litleo @Lv. 15 ➔ Blazic (Fire/Poison) @Lv. 32 ➔ Mantiroar (Fire/Poison)* 
Helioptile @Lv. 35 ➔ Solaragon (Electric/Dragon)
Screeclaw @Lv.30 ➔ Whyrill @Lv.45 ➔ Noivern 
Fletchling @Lv.14 ➔ Talonflame @Lv.30 ➔ Scorchawk 
*Swirlix @Moon Stone ➔ Candilix (Fairy)
Spritzee @Moon Stone ➔ Apothingo (Fairy/Flying)*
Clauncher @Lv.28 ➔ Cannoclaw (Water/Electric)
*Skrelp @Lv.28 ➔ Weeslep*
There are supposedly 7 legendary Pok?mon: *Xerneas*, Yveltal, *a third cover Pok?mon that looks like a snake with Poison/Rock typing*, *a Fairy-type trio based on spirits of natures (Fire/Fairy, Water/Fairy and Ground/Fairy), *and a *final odd-looking Pok?mon*. No details on event Pok?mon
*A minotaur with Fairy/Fighting typing with an incredible Attack stat, it is a psuedo-legendary.*
A three stage dolphin line with Water/Psychic typing
*A fire ant line that consists of three Pok?mon, Bug/Fire*
Another three stage line with Dark typing based on jaguars
Electric/Dark Cheetah
Honedge is a standalone Pok?mon
*A nymph Pok?mon*
*Mawile*, Sableye, Farfetch’d, *Dunsparce* and *Qwilfish* all receive evolutions
Miltank, Taurus, Throh, Sawk and Audino all receive prevolutions
Mewtwo has two forms
*Eevee receives a Poison-type evolution known as Toxeon*
*Orot is Grass/Ghost type*
*Mawile*, *Clefairy*, *Milotic*, Mincinno gain fairy(*Pikachu will not*) 

Bold is the ones I am looking forward to/happy about. 

*Fairy Type Team:*
Xerneas
Minotaur
Ground/Fairy Legend
Mawhile Evolution
Milotic Evolution
Gardevior
(Subject to Change)


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2013)

Xerneas -> For stats
Minotaur -> For stats and strength against the Steel Type
Ground/Fairy Legend -> For stats and strength against the Poison and Steel Types
Mawhile Evolution -> For immunity to the Poison Type and resistance to the Steel Type
Milotic Evolution -> For strength against the Fire Type
Gardevior -> For strength against the Poison Type


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 23, 2013)

How the heck are you making a team out of a type that you basically know nothing about? 

Calm down before it turns out Fairy movesets are shit.

Also, Fairies have a clear trend of being slow. If this Minotaur has such an incredible Attack stat, then I have the right mind to believe that it's gonna have shitty speed to compensate.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> How the heck are you making a team out of a type that you basically know nothing about?
> 
> Calm down before it turns out Fairy movesets are shit.
> 
> Also, Fairies have a clear trend of being slow. If this Minotaur has such an incredible Attack stat, then I have the right mind to believe that it's gonna have shitty speed to compensate.



It is a Pseudo Legend, all Pseudo legends have high attack and decent/good speed. And Fairys are awesome and I love them and I have been saying that I will run a Fairy team since Day 1. 

Off with your head.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 23, 2013)

on another note:

It's time for an all-fox team :L


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 23, 2013)

Solargon ? 
Helioptile is a must


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 23, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> It is a Pseudo Legend, all Pseudo legends have high attack and decent/good speed. And Fairys are awesome and I love them and I have been saying that I will run a Fairy team since Day 1.
> 
> Off with your head.


Your Queen of FairiesHearts can't cleave this head over here


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 23, 2013)

*Chespin @Lv.18 ➔ Shinnut @Lv.36 ➔ Chinken (Grass/Dark) - Chespin supposedly becomes more armoured with lengthened spikes, and becomes Defense orientated
Fennekin @Lv.18 ➔ Kinduples @Lv.36 ➔ Feuensis (Fire/Psychic) - Fennekin becomes bigger and has a necklace like thing of will-o?-wisps
Froakie @Lv.18 ➔ Ribburai @Lv.36 ➔ Crokssin (Water/Fighting) - Froakie remains slim and becomes like a ninja, it is a very fast Pok?mon
Litleo @Lv. 15 ➔ Blazic (Fire/Poison) @Lv. 32 ➔ Mantiroar (Fire/Poison) *
*Helioptile @Lv. 35 ➔ Solaragon (Electric/Dragon)*
*Fletchling @Lv.14 ➔ Talonflame @Lv.30 ➔ Scorchawk *
*
A three stage dolphin line with Water/Psychic typing
Another three stage line with Dark typing based on jaguars
Electric/Dark Cheetah*
*Miltank, Taurus, receive prevolutions*
*Eevee receives a Poison-type evolution known as Toxeon*[/B]
*A minotaur with Fairy/Fighting typing with an incredible Attack stat, it is a psuedo-legendary*

Genuinely interested in all these Pokemon and all the starters sound simply badass. Hope Fennekin's evolution's remains quadruple if not oh well.(Also Fox Spirit! ).I'm glad by  the sounds of a type change up. Also to the other Eevee evolution, If this is all true Eeveelution collectors will have even more empty wallets as there is already a lot of Eeveelution merchandise that has come out this year heehee.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> How the heck are you making a team out of a type that you basically know nothing about?


Don't try to make sense of it. You'll just give yourself a headache.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2013)

>Toxeon

I wish we could say the rumors were false based on that. But considering Leafeon's name is Leafeon, I wouldn't put it past Gamefreak to make Toxeon an actual name.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

The dolphin and the cheetah pokemon will definitely be in my team.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> But considering Leafeon's name is Leafeon,


Shit still disappoints me to the point of depression. 

The wide world of botany-related puns, and the best they could come up with is Leafeon?


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> >Toxeon
> 
> I wish we could say the rumors were false based on that. But considering Leafeon's name is Leafeon, I wouldn't put it past Gamefreak to make Toxeon an actual name.






*Spoiler*: _Potential Pok?mon X/Y Spoilers (Old)_ 



I actually saw Solaragon and instantly thought lolfake.

Then I remembered


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scorchawk is an awesome name though,fake or not


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)

No Dragon eevee? 




I feel like Hiruzen with his Original Dragon.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 23, 2013)

That new set of rumors is a load of garbage that contradicts multiple things we know.

1. It claims gym #4 is Rock and does not mention a Fighting one at all. Pokebeach's source says Fighting is #4.
2. It claims that Fairy is weak to Ice, when Pokebeach's source said the only weaknesses are Poison and Steel.
3. It claims the Mewtwo form we've been introduced to is the Y form, when the filename for its image on the movie site is labeled M2x.
4. It claims Sableye is going to get an evo, which Lord Hiro heavily implied is not happening when asked about such a thing.

Whoever made this shit up is just another Mr XY.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 23, 2013)

Game Freak announcement wasn't related to Pokemon.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)

NORTH AMERICA IS GETTING A BLACK 3DS XL

I THINK I JUST WET MYSELF


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

@Cobalt: I'm relieved. 



Neo Arcadia said:


> That new set of rumors is a load of garbage that contradicts multiple things we know.
> 
> 1. It claims gym #4 is Rock and does not mention a Fighting one at all. Pokebeach's source says Fighting is #4.
> 2. It claims that Fairy is weak to Ice, when Pokebeach's source said the only weaknesses are Poison and Steel.
> ...



@#4

Moreover, Sableye also doesn't even need an evo. It's good enough w/o one.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)

The collab is a game about horse racing...

and solitaire.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Moreover, Sableye also doesn't even need an evo. It's good enough w/o one.




^^Every pokemon, except for the legendaries, needs evolution!


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2013)

Blunt said:


> NORTH AMERICA IS GETTING A BLACK 3DS XL
> 
> I THINK I JUST WET MYSELF


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> @Cobalt: I'm relieved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here 



Blunt said:


> NORTH AMERICA IS GETTING A BLACK 3DS XL
> 
> I THINK I JUST WET MYSELF



I need to get it I have a regular 3DS but the screen is too small


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Shit still disappoints me to the point of depression.
> 
> The wide world of botany-related puns, and the best they could come up with is Leafeon?



F.U Lefeon name is awesome.





Neo Arcadia said:


> That new set of rumors is a load of garbage that contradicts multiple things we know.
> 
> 1. It claims gym #4 is Rock and does not mention a Fighting one at all. Pokebeach's source says Fighting is #4.
> 2. It claims that Fairy is weak to Ice, when Pokebeach's source said the only weaknesses are Poison and Steel.
> ...




 there also Litleo evolution changing his type from Fire/Normal to Fire/Poison usually wend a pokemon evolution change one of his multi types it done by  trading,item or another gimmick





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Bold is the ones I am looking forward to/happy about.
> 
> *Fairy Type Team:*
> Xerneas
> ...


.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> .



inb4shitstorm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2013)

Blunt said:


> inb4shitstorm


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Don't try to make sense of it. You'll just give yourself a headache.


Some people just can't stand to let other people be happy



Blunt said:


> No Dragon eevee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have hope for that


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> @Cobalt: I'm relieved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






it need a evo.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 23, 2013)

I want a Sabeleye evolution because I'd be able to give my Prankster Sabeleye Eviolite


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 23, 2013)

^^that Sableye evo needs some Kamina shades


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 23, 2013)

i wonder if we are getting new fossil pokemon.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Every pokemon, except for the legendaries, needs evolution!



I personally like it when some Pokemon don't evolve or have pre-evos. Like Skarmory, Aerodactyl, and Heracross for example.



Linkdarkside said:


> it need a evo.



That fanart is sweet. I never said I didn't want a Sableye evolution, now.



Cobalt said:


> I want a Sabeleye evolution because I'd be able to give my Prankster Sabeleye Eviolite



 



Ben Tennyson said:


> i wonder if we are getting new fossil pokemon.



Don't we always get new fossil Pokemon? I hope we get some interesting types this time around. Like Rock/Psychic (with Levitate) or Rock/Dragon.


----------



## hehey (Jul 23, 2013)

Farfertch'd having an evolution is just too good to be true.... rumors must be fake.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 23, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Ehh coloration and minor errors aren't really taken into account. Actually just noticed while going through them there are quite a few mistakes in the 2nd Generation.
> 
> Here are all the incorrect sprites I can recall. (excluding color mistakes or else we would be here a long time)
> 
> ...



Found a full list, odd they didn't include Graveler or Electabuzz.



Thinking of making a thread so I could have an easy reference.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 23, 2013)

hehey said:


> Farfertch'd having an evolution is just too good to be true.... rumors must be fake.



You have a point wasn't that a  rumor of Farfetch'd having an evolution back in Gen 5?
Pretty cool if Farfetch'd does have one though.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Found a full list, odd they didn't include Graveler or Electabuzz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making a thread so I could have an easy reference.





			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Pok?mon: Wigglytuff. Reason: One eye bigger than the other



I laughed waaay too hard at this. 

Edit: Also, dat chain smoking Quilava.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2013)

So i'm trying to complete a national dex for the first time since blue/red days. 

Got 493 of the bastards so far. Would like to do it before X/Y


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2013)

any one else think Doduo need a prevolution whit only one head?.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)

nope              **


----------



## Jimin (Jul 23, 2013)

In terms of Gen II sprites, I believe the Gold sprites were significantly superior to Silver's.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 23, 2013)

Platinum said:


> So i'm trying to complete a national dex for the first time since blue/red days.
> 
> Got 493 of the bastards so far. Would like to do it before X/Y


I wish you the best of luck.

Even though in actuality I am imposing all my pessimism and impossibrus on this task that you have set yourself.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Even though in actuality I am imposing all my pessimism and impossibrus on this task that you have set yourself.



I'm already up to 500 .

I was fortunate enough to find someone who wanted to trade for my spare landorus, thunderus and tornadus and he gave me Rayquaza, Groudon, and Latios in return.

The only legendaries i'm missing now are event legends, Moltres, and Raikou and Entei.

I do have Jirachi, Deoxys, Manaphy, Keldeo, and Meloetta though so I have a few of the event mons.

I sure wish the GTS wasn't full of assholes with literally impossible to meet demands though.


----------



## lacey (Jul 23, 2013)

> Alakazam, Red and Green: Has The Star of David on its forehead.





Love how Pinser is just there.

I like red-eyed Quilava.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 23, 2013)

Comatose~~~!


----------



## Senkou (Jul 24, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> .




I laff'd. 


What are the chances we get a fighting fairy?


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Comatose~~~!



ohshithihello


----------



## Saru (Jul 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'm already up to 500 .
> 
> I was fortunate enough to find someone who wanted to trade for my spare landorus, thunderus and tornadus and he gave me Rayquaza, Groudon, and Latios in return.
> 
> ...



I would get all of those legendaries via Pokegen (a "legit" Pokemon file creator) and offer to trade them to you but I get the feeling that those means would taint your goal. 



A noble task, nonetheless. But I do have an event legend Celebi and Victini (obtained via event) that I'd gladly trade you if you're missing one.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I would get all of those legendaries via Pokegen (a "legit" Pokemon file creator) and offer to trade them to you but I get the feeling that those means would taint your goal.
> 
> 
> 
> A noble task, nonetheless. But I do have an event legend Celebi and Victini (obtained via event) that I'd gladly trade you if you're missing one.



Hell yeah dude.

What do you want for them?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> ohshithihello



gimme a hug.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 24, 2013)

Senkou said:


> I laff'd.
> 
> 
> What are the chances we get a fighting fairy?


Or a flamingFire/Fairy.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 24, 2013)

The only legendary Pokemon I have yet to own is Arceus and Mew


----------



## Saru (Jul 24, 2013)

@Cobalt: Has Mew even been released via event for Gen 5? Or 4 for that matter? The last time I remember an event New was R/S/E and it was non WiFi (obviously).



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Or a flamingFire/Fairy.



Hell, I'd use it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2013)

You could get a mew from that wii ranch game I think. Never did it myself.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 24, 2013)

Next month is the "biggest batch of news" correct?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2013)

is       it?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 24, 2013)

Wasn't stated in the last scan?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2013)

I remember something about the "news of the century."

But I'm pretty sure that was from the most recent issue and the news was already disclosed.

Edit: Just checked, you were right.



> The teaser for next month's CoroCoro issue, due for release on August 12th 2013, is said that the magazine will contain the biggest scoop of the century.



That's quite a bit of hype. Unless it's the full pokedex for Kalos, I doubt it'll really be that good.


----------



## Saru (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope we see the second stage of the starters in this scoop. 

It'll probably have a lot of basic information like how you interact with friends/rivals (and who the foremost rival is) and perhaps information about the new Team Flare (e.g. screenshots/footage of the player talking to the Ghetsis of X/Y). And maybe a Champion reveal (if Sycamore/one of your rivals isn't the champion)?

I am also hopeful for information on the Fairy type (presentation of a new type chart?).


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 24, 2013)

> the magazine will contain the biggest scoop of the century.


Sure X/Y might have some departures from the previous games, but it's only Pokemon. Nothing they have in mind could be that big.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to learn more of Xerneas and Yveltal. 

No pair has my piqued interest quite like they have 

Even with as much as I liked 5th Gen, I was more vested in Reshiram alone than the duo's relation to each other.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Or a flamingFire/Fairy.





It must be done

Flagrant trolling if it doesn't happen

Or at least strangely overlooked


----------



## Jimin (Jul 24, 2013)

I want two new things in generation 6. 

1. A held item for a speed boost that does the same thing for speed as life orb does for attacks. Ten percent health every turn for boosted speed seems fair. Maybe a 15 percent boost to speed? 30 seems too high.
2. A new status that affects special attack the way a burn affects physical attack.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoping to see the next stage of the starters in the next batch of news that'd be cool I agree with Astral that'd it will probably have  a lot of the basics covered.


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

MAKE HM MOVES DELETABLE WITHOUT A MOVE DELETER.

sobbing because i was trying to climb mt. silver and will probably never battle red because i refuse to put hms on my actual team


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2013)

I would much prefer we get Key Items that can perform the functions of out-of-battle HMs. Then they could turn the few somewhat useful HMs into TMs and be done with it.

It'll probably never happen though.


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

Alternatively, turn the HMs into TMs, yet have them avaliable for purchase at the largest Mart. Like what they did with Flash.



Astrαl said:


> @Cobalt: Has Mew even been released via event for Gen 5? Or 4 for that matter? The last time I remember an event New was R/S/E and it was non WiFi (obviously).



There was a Mew event for HG and SS in America. I actually remember that one because I was so excited to get it, but then when I wanted to restart my HG game....I ended up getting too impatient and lost it forever. I didn't have it in my SS game. :/



Yami Munesanzun said:


> gimme a hug.



No.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> No.



Gimme a hug. 


Or I'll cut you~


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

Not if I cut you first.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2013)

Take it outside gaiz


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Not if I cut you first.



Foolish mortal, I've _already_ cut you


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh, so that's why my knee hurts.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2013)

/insert arrow


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2013)

mhmm, dat euphemism.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2013)

God damn is the GTS terrible.

The things people want for a fucking geodude .


----------



## Blunt (Jul 25, 2013)

What game are you playing that you can't get a Geodude?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2013)

Blunt said:


> What game are you playing that you can't get a Geodude?



White 2. 

I got one though . This chick in minnesota traded me one for a baltoy.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 25, 2013)

Platinum said:


> White 2.
> 
> I got one though . This chick in minnesota traded me one for a baltoy.



/has a Golden Geodude


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 25, 2013)

Platinum said:


> God damn is the GTS terrible.
> 
> The things people want for a fucking geodude .



GTS has been cluttered with flagrant trolling and tomfoolery since the days of DP 

Not impossible to find good trades, but still..It's a nice idea that got taken advantage of..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 25, 2013)

Got a Hulk Machamp for a Froslass once.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Found a full list, odd they didn't include Graveler or Electabuzz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making a thread so I could have an easy reference.



"Corsola, Gold, Silver, and Crystal Versions	, Reason: Deformed." 

Edit: "Latias, Diamond and Pearl Versions, Reason: _Shiny_ Latias has golden eyes instead of green."


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> GTS has been cluttered with flagrant trolling and tomfoolery since the days of DP
> 
> Not impossible to find good trades, but still..It's a nice idea that got taken advantage of..



All Gamefreak needs to do is put a filter or something in that gets rid of at least impossible to meet demands that clutter the searches.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 25, 2013)

I really hope these versions have Battle Frontier


----------



## Saru (Jul 25, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I would much prefer we get Key Items that can perform the functions of out-of-battle HMs. Then they could turn the few somewhat useful HMs into TMs and be done with it.
> 
> It'll probably never happen though.



Yes... And yes. I don't see why there can't just be a way for a Pok?mon to Surf/Waterfall climb/Rock Smash stuff without learning the move. Like, why do I need a move to be able to float on my Pok?mon? 



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> There was a Mew event for HG and SS in America. I actually remember that one because I was so excited to get it, but then when I wanted to restart my HG game....I ended up getting too impatient and lost it forever. I didn't have it in my SS game. :/



I must have slept on that one.



Platinum said:


> God damn is the GTS terrible.
> 
> The things people want for a fucking geodude .



That's why I stopped using GTS and started using a website instead. I only ever use GTS Negotiations now. I found it to be the most useful mode of trade.



KevKev said:


> I really hope these versions have Battle Frontier



Me too. Post-E4 is always the best part of the game imo, and the Battle Frontier gives me a lot more to do. It's impossible to get bored with all the facilities the BF has to offer. The Battle Subway was interesting, but nothing compared to the BF. But GF always waits until the third version of the games comes out to include the BF.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

I never really got in the bf.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 25, 2013)

Me either.

I'm not much of a post-gamer.


----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2013)

Neither am I. And I actually...can't fight Red since I need HM moves to reach him. :/ I'm so tempted to restart HG, but I only just caught all the birds, and did achieve a minor goal of mine. 

I actually want to play Silver, but I can't get Latias in that one...

I've only ever used the GTS for PokeGen, haha.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 25, 2013)

A feature that'd make me play post game would be if we could actually BE the League Champion. Like, after we defeat the previous one, we can go back to the Champion's Room and be challenged by random, strong trainers. 

I think that'd be fun and I've always thought it was a bit... off how after we win, we just run away like "fuck that, ima go travel lol."


----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2013)

I've always had this thought about how after becoming the Champion, you're basically a part of the "League staff" for lack of a better phrase, so you're able to chill with the Elite Four and Gym Leaders whenever you want. 

thatsdatingsimterritorybutstilliwantthissomehow

The only drawback would be if you suddenly had a swarm of fans that just followed you everywhere. In retrospect, I think I'd rather be able to just leave and continue adventuring on.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 25, 2013)

As far as post game goes I'd like an extended return of the World Tournament, with the Elite Fours this time.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 25, 2013)

I want a League that looks like a real tournament--with rankings, brackets, and the "Elite Four" being the strongest trainers to consistently place in the #2-5 spots, with the Champion obviously being at the top. I'd love to see a game where the tournament is a big enough deal that you can _not_ become the Champion and _still_ finish the main story, but your place maybe affecting what you can do post-story (meaning there would still be some benefit in taking the Championship). 

And I want to see a World Tournament that does all of the above... and doesn't fucking restrict legendaries.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm kinda surprised that we haven't had something like that already

I've wanted to play Pokemon in such a fashion ever since the anime and manga showcased their League Tournament episodes/chapters.

It's also why I fuggin' _love_ the Battle Dome on Emerald


----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I want a League that looks like a real tournament--with rankings, brackets, and the "Elite Four" being the strongest trainers to consistently place in the #2-5 spots, with the Champion obviously being at the top. I'd love to see a game where the tournament is a big enough deal that you can _not_ become the Champion and _still_ finish the main story, but your place maybe affecting what you can do post-story (meaning there would still be some benefit in taking the Championship).
> 
> And I want to see a World Tournament that does all of the above... and doesn't fucking restrict legendaries.



I want this so bad.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 26, 2013)

How many days till X/Y?


----------



## Saru (Jul 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Neither am I. And I actually...can't fight Red since I need HM moves to reach him. :/ I'm so tempted to restart HG, but I only just caught all the birds, and did achieve a minor goal of mine.
> 
> I actually want to play Silver, but I can't get Latias in that one...
> 
> I've only ever used the GTS for PokeGen, haha.



Mt. Silver is the freaking worst with HM requirement.

And after I found out about Pok?gen I said to hell with GTS. Ain't nobody got time for that foolishness.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I want this so bad.



Seconded. I hear this general idea so often too. It makes me wonder why they (GF) haven't tried to improve the game in this way.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 26, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How many days till X/Y?


Release date is October 12th. 

I ain't doin that math.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2013)

*Dualscreen images:*


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2013)

Those look awesomepek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2013)

Sprites aren't totally removed. Kudos gamefreak 

Doing a Black Vanilla run before my Emerald run before getting this. 

My team at 6th badge. 

Serperior, Excadrill, Vaporeon, Archeops, Darmanitan, and Scrafty.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2013)

Exactly. I'd like sprites to remain in the game


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 26, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I want a League that looks like a real tournament--with rankings, brackets, and the "Elite Four" being the strongest trainers to consistently place in the #2-5 spots, with the Champion obviously being at the top. I'd love to see a game where the tournament is a big enough deal that you can _not_ become the Champion and _still_ finish the main story, but your place maybe affecting what you can do post-story (meaning there would still be some benefit in taking the Championship).
> 
> And I want to see a World Tournament that does all of the above... and doesn't fucking restrict legendaries.



or by defeating the league you earn the right to battle the elite 4.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2013)

That's good.you're rival being the main one you have to beat in the league.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd like to see a champion league, with the E4 being the previous champions


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2013)

i wonder if there a national champion and a national elite 4.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2013)

^yessssss


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder if there is an international champion and an international elite 4.


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2013)

International Elite. Like the best 4 trainers ever plus the best trainer ever(*cough*red).

That would be an ideal elite 4 if they had gone with Pokemon Rainbow


----------



## Weather (Jul 26, 2013)

> International Elite. Like the best 4 trainers ever plus the best trainer *ever(*cough*red).*



I wonder where people are getting this.

Even among the in-game protags he is not the strongest.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2013)

It would officially make X/Y the best Gen ever for me.

Imagine the Elite Four with

Blue
Steven
Cynthia
Iris

and Red as champion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2013)

Weather said:


> I wonder where people are getting this.
> 
> Even among the in-game protags he is not the strongest.



He's the strongest because he's red.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> He's the strongest because he's red.


Indeed.

Silly Weather.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2013)

Red's Pikachu shits on Arceus


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> He's the strongest because he's red.



no he is not.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2013)

Just traded a meloetta for a legit event mew .


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been trying to trade a level 1 Scyther for a Vibrava for a week now


----------



## Blunt (Jul 26, 2013)

Triple battle against Red, Blue and Green


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I've been trying to trade a level 1 Scyther for a Vibrava for a week now



I can give you a Vibrava if you want.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I can give you a Vibrava if you want.



Oh, ok this is my first time trading with someone so tell me how do we proceed? What pokemon do you want in return?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Oh, ok this is my first time trading with someone so tell me how do we proceed? What pokemon do you want in return?



Do you have a nincada? I'm missing that and it seems like something you might own .

Also I need about half an hour to get it ready for you.

To trade just go to your pal pad and look up your friend code. We swap friend codes, then you go to the middle person on the second floor of the pokemon center to enter the wifi club.

When we are both there we contact one another and trade.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay your vibrava is ready.

You still unsure of how to do this?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Do you have a nincada? I'm missing that and it seems like something you might own .
> 
> Also I need about half an hour to get it ready for you.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I just have a Ninjask and Shedinja, both EV trained for speed only (haven't finished training them yet).

The problem is that I don't use wifi at home so I have access only when I'm at a cafe, I can be online tomorrow but it'll be in 14-15 hours from now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Unfortunately I just have a Ninjask and Shedinja, both EV trained for speed only (haven't finished training them yet).
> 
> The problem is that I don't use wifi at home so I have access only when I'm at a cafe, I can be online tomorrow but it'll be in 14-15 hours from now.



I can wait. 

If you don't have it that's fine. I can just give you the vibrava for whatever you want to give me.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I can wait.
> 
> If you don't have it that's fine. I can just give you the vibrava for whatever you want to give me.



If you have Black I can give you some pokemon that's only found in White, as long as it's not from White Forest because mine is empty


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a Trapinch and a Nincada i could have had ready to go like /snap

thank you for the internet connection wi-fi, 3DS.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a fan of PCs so I never really had a reason to have wifi at home, plus I always play on the DS when I'm outside, when alone ofcourse would be rude if I'm with someone


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Does someone have a Skorupi for trade btw?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> He's the strongest because he's red.





Linkdarkside said:


> no he is not.



Red is the only main character of any Pok?mon game who has canonically beaten the Elite Four and become the Champion.  You never see any of the other main protagonists in later games, do you?  Only the Champions of those respective games.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Red is the only main character of any Pok?mon game who has canonically beaten the Elite Four and become the Champion.  You never see any of the other main protagonists in later games, do you?  Only the Champions of those respective games.



This is a valid point. But also, Red is the exemplary trainer, not caring for titles, just for strength and his partners. I could see the E4+champ work without Red, but I think he was established as THE trainer, based on nostalgia or whatever.


----------



## lacey (Jul 26, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Red is the only main character of any Pok?mon game who has canonically beaten the Elite Four and become the Champion.  You never see any of the other main protagonists in later games, do you?  Only the Champions of those respective games.



Blue did too. But that _meddling Red_ did him in...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 26, 2013)

I find Red wildly overrated 

Unless it's Red from the manga


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2013)

It's the same red


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2013)

Red wasn't the champion at the end? 

He is at Mt. Silver training.

The other protagonists couldn't have been away as well?

Besides i'm pretty sure the Black/White player is canonically the champion too since their story is directly continued.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jul 26, 2013)

Black/White player never truly finished the league, they didn't beat Alder in the story and N wasn't accepted as a Champion at the time iirc. ??


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 27, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Does someone have a Skorupi for trade btw?



I can breed ya one.

course, on the off-chance that the hatched Skorupi is shiny, I'm keeping it


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2013)

Red's overrated in my opinion every fanart I see of him depicts him as being some kind of emo..


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 27, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Red's overrated in my opinion every fanart I see of him depicts him as being some kind of emo..


Ah yes the infamous Pixiv Red who looks like Japan from Hetalia.


----------



## Weather (Jul 27, 2013)

> Red is the only main character of any Pok?mon game who has canonically beaten the Elite Four and become the Champion. You never see any of the other main protagonists in later games, do you? Only the Champions of those respective games.



And then Ethan/Lira/Krystal defeated him. And if Sinjoh Ruins event applies then... 

Dawn/Lucas canonically defeated Giratina an Eldtricth Abobination as stated by Cynthia in BW1.

Hilbert/Hilda Also canonically own a Legendary: Reshiram/Zekrom.

Nate /Rosa also canonically gets a a legendary and also in-story defeats Kyurem-W or Kyurem-B and they also defeat the league you know as stated by the E-4 when you fight them the second time and if the PWT applies they also beat Red already.

Red only canonical Achievment? Defeat the E-4 and Giovanny, not even Mewtwo applies because HG and SS says no.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 27, 2013)

I wonder if there will be gender differences with the new batch  the last generation had very few gender differences.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

Imagine if Snorlax ends up being half-fairy


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2013)

Would be epic


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 27, 2013)

Somebody photoshop a ballerina dress onto Snorlax ASAP!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Jul 27, 2013)

And thus, a princess was born 

+1 rep is needed for you here


----------



## KidTony (Jul 27, 2013)

Snorcess
____________


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

We should get one of the mods to put this as our section picture


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> We should get one of the mods to put this as our section picture



I second this motion


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 27, 2013)

We're making history here people!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2013)

you gaiz


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> you gaiz


You're killing me with these


----------



## Nois (Jul 27, 2013)

Blunt


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 27, 2013)

why does it have a tail?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

We should request this to be an emote.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 27, 2013)

but without the tail.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

or replace the tail with a slowpoke tail. Genius :ignoramus


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 27, 2013)

might as well make it a slowpoke then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

New screens. A lot of close-ups. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2013)

Litleo looks fabulous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

I am in love with Clauncher 

My favorites so far; Talonflame, Pangoro, and Clauncher.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> New screens. A lot of close-ups.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



there actually more


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

I know, why isn't his hat snapped back?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2013)

That's not what I was talking about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> I am in love with Clauncher
> 
> My favorites so far; Talonflame, Pangoro, and Clauncher.



Liking the new set Khris.

I... Kinda went off on Junichi Masuda on twitter about balance in pokemon.

I think I let it show that I have every mainline pokemon game ever made . Including the Gamecube titles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanx bro. I miss Dante so damn much. Planning on playing the series again. I just choke up whenever I remember the scene where Nero asks Dante if they'll meet again. Nobody had a clue how true and symbolic that question was.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 27, 2013)

Dude I'd so totally rep the shit outta you for that but I gotta spread some love first, Im going to start bawling and play PxZ now .x,


----------



## lacey (Jul 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> New screens. A lot of close-ups.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Noivern! ♥



Blunt said:


>



Oh jesus christ. Haha.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 28, 2013)

DATASS


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2013)

This is something I've been thinking since last generation; what if they made a Pokemon that the evo to Luvdisc and the pre-evo to Alomomola? Like similar to what they did with Roselia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dude I'd so totally rep the shit outta you for that but I gotta spread some love first, Im going to start bawling and play PxZ now .x,



Iz all fine breh.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Liking the new set Khris.
> 
> I... Kinda went off on Junichi Masuda on twitter about balance in pokemon.
> 
> I think I let it show that I have every mainline pokemon game ever made . Including the Gamecube titles.


Well do you?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 28, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> This is something I've been thinking since last generation; what if they made a Pokemon that the evo to Luvdisc and the pre-evo to Alomomola? Like similar to what they did with Roselia.



I used to Alomomola _was_ the evo to Luvdisc.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 28, 2013)

Now this is BOSS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 28, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Well do you?



Non I have a PFP with every O to Me game under the sun.


Ya jack ribbit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2013)

Inb4 fangirl screams


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2013)

[fanboy screams]


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 28, 2013)

............... no scream was emitted
That surfing image for X and Y earlier it just looks awkward 
Litleo♥


----------



## lacey (Jul 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Inb4 fangirl screams



-shrieks-

...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 28, 2013)

That's one of the most hilariously obvious fakes I've ever seen.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Jul 28, 2013)

Cobalt said:


>


I will shake the hand of the person who made that.

Then saw their head off with a cheeseburger.


----------



## lacey (Jul 29, 2013)

Cobalt said:


>



That site in its entirety is hilarious.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2013)

Shiny creation trio event confirmed for America and Europe.

Will be done at Gamestop and GAME respectively.

Glad it's for b/w and b2/w2. That way I can get two of each, hold out for three months after, and trade the inferior spares for other event mons .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2013)

Not a Wifi event?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2013)

Hopefully that means we get another wifi event before x/y.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm probably the only one who wishes that DLC will replace the wifi events from now on.


----------



## Nois (Jul 29, 2013)

I think Pokemon is fun like that; you have to go places to get shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2013)

since we can change the music during vs battles, i hope they put remixes from the previous pokemon battle themes.

specialty these ones.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> since we can change the music during vs battles, i hope they put remixes from the previous pokemon battle themes.
> 
> specialty these ones.



Really? :amazed when was this said?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2013)

If the earlier treads continue, there will be a remake of Ruby and Sapphire for the 3DS. I don't really think it'll happen. What do you people think?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm probably the only one who wishes that DLC will replace the wifi events from now on.



It removes the fun if you have to pay to buy them.

Besides the wifi events aren't that hard to access. The Gamestop ones I can see being a bit more annoying.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 29, 2013)

What, do you get the entire trio?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2013)

Nois said:


> I think Pokemon is fun like that; you have to go places to get shit.



Like I will go to another continent to get shit. I am all for DLC. I missed out on so much FFS.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> What, do you get the entire trio?



You get them each one at a time over a period of 2 months I think. Each one is offered at a gamestop for 3 weeks, then the next one rolls out.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 29, 2013)

[youtube]F468us4qCUE[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2013)

That is....BRILLIANT


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Ftg07 (Jul 29, 2013)

Join this pokemon tourney if your interested.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 29, 2013)

i can just port over my R/S/E and D/P/Pl trios over to my White.

BUT SHINIES!!!!!1!1#2135@#6347OMGERDNESS!!!0010011001!!


----------



## Saru (Jul 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Hopefully that means we get another wifi event before x/y.



Yeah, we better. I'm still waiting on Water Absorb Suicune. 

Speaking of WiFi events, I really wish that Nintendo/GameFreak would create a WiFi event database that contains all events (Wonder Cards) that have been released. It wouldn't have to be something that is maintained forever, just until the next game release (next generation).

I would prefer this so much over them keeping up with the Dream World. Hidden abilities should definitely stay, but the I personally don't even use the Dream World feature, and I know a lot of work was put into that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 30, 2013)

The thing I despise about wifi events is that they only happen once and they're gone forever. The only way to do them again is to cheat.


----------



## lacey (Jul 30, 2013)

-still crying over the loss of event Mew and possible event Celebi as well-

I need to recheck Platinum and Pearl as I may still have spare Celebi in those games, but I only had one Mew and I got impatient and lost it forever. I sorely regret it.

It's why I haven't restarted Black, as I have the legit event Mewtwo in that one, and I refuse to lose that one.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> [youtube]F468us4qCUE[/youtube]



Ruby/Sapphire arc was the best arc .



Astrαl said:


> Yeah, we better. I'm still waiting on Water Absorb Suicune.
> 
> Speaking of WiFi events, I really wish that Nintendo/GameFreak would create a WiFi event database that contains all events (Wonder Cards) that have been released. It wouldn't have to be something that is maintained forever, just until the next game release (next generation).
> 
> I would prefer this so much over them keeping up with the Dream World. Hidden abilities should definitely stay, but the I personally don't even use the Dream World feature, and I know a lot of work was put into that.



Dream World is okay. It's a nice way for them to let you get most of the pokemon you need to complete the national dex.



BlazingInferno said:


> The thing I despise about wifi events is that they only happen once and they're gone forever. The only way to do them again is to cheat.



That's what makes the pokemon you get from said event unique. It makes them rare.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Ruby/Sapphire arc was the best arc .




I respect your opinion and I agree, still a awesome video.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I respect your opinion and I agree, still a awesome video.



No doubt about that. Still could have used a little more BEAUTY though.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> No doubt about that. Still could have used a little more BEAUTY though.



Ruby is both one of the most beautiful people and many motherfuckers around.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Ruby is both one of the most beautiful people and many motherfuckers around.



He easily had the best character arc of any of the dex holders. 

I'm a cold cynical bastard but the scene when he gets feebas back gave me some major feels.

He's also highly underrated as a battler. Most his pokemon were kinda shit tier and he was kicking all kinds of ass.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> He easily had the best character arc of any of the dex holders.
> 
> I'm a cold cynical bastard but the scene when he gets feebas back gave me some major feels.
> 
> He's also highly underrated as a battler. Most his pokemon were kinda shit tier and he was kicking all kinds of ass.



I agree Ruby is underrated as a character, he is easily the most developed character of the series. He is also the worlds greatest troll, everyone thinks his hat is his hair.

Ruby and Sapphire in general was just a awesome, I don't think there will be a arc that captures just how awesome the Pokemon series can be again. Fire Red and Leaf Green arc tried with that Mewtwo vs Deoxys fight.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I agree Ruby is underrated as a character, he is easily the most developed character of the series. He is also the worlds greatest troll, everyone thinks his hat is his hair.
> 
> Ruby and Sapphire in general was just a awesome, I don't think there will be a arc that captures just how awesome the Pokemon series can be again. Fire Red and Leaf Green arc tried with that Mewtwo vs Deoxys fight.



A new ruby/sapphire focused arc is the primary reason i'm excited for the inevitable remake of 3rd gen.

Though i'm really behind in special, only halfway in to the Platinum arc. It would sure be nice if I could find scans somewhere on the freaking internet. 

Though I might buy the box set of black/white off Amazon in the next few weeks.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm behind in special too, I haven't read Diamond and Pearl all the way, Emerald arc made my reading pace grind to a halt.

I bought the first 7 volumes and been thinking about buying Black and White once I get to that point.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

You know I wish they'd put another weather out in this Gen. Maybe around the lines of something called eclipse or pitch black that boosts dark or ghost type moves.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe not weather, but I'd love to see a pokemon that when it switches in brings a infinite trick room.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe not weather, but I'd love to see a pokemon that when it switches in brings a infinite trick room.



That would be so game breaking .

Smogon would self combust.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe not weather, but I'd love to see a pokemon that when it switches in brings a infinite trick room.


They could maybe expand the effects of Drizzle. 

See, if Drought brings out the sun giving Solarbeam chrage-less attacks, and enhances Fire-type attacks, maybe Drizzle (since it blocks the sun, presumably) could give Dark and Ghost moves a boost. 

But barring that, Eclipse weather sounds pretty dope.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> That would be so game breaking .
> 
> Smogon would self combust.



It would likely be put to instant uber tier, but then ubers would be fucked up, Speed Boost Blazikan would be a death sentence.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe not weather, but I'd love to see a pokemon that when it switches in brings a infinite trick room.



Make it Fairy/Dark too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

So I just learned that you get imposter ditto by going through one of the hidden grottos and that it has a 1% chance of showing up.... found one on my second try .


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> [youtube]F468us4qCUE[/youtube]


This made my day 

Never knew SnK was so popular.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Never knew SnK was so popular.


I'd say it's pretty popular.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMf28-2gGAM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_YMW54XtjI[/YOUTUBE]



In case they haven't been posted yet.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I'd say it's pretty popular.


I meant Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan)


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I meant Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan)


I know but I couldn't resist. But based on the fact I see people posting screenshots and fanart all over Facebook and Tumblr my comment was still accurate.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I know but I couldn't resist. But based on the fact I see people posting screenshots and fanart all over Facebook and Tumblr my comment was still accurate.


I had a feeling you were joking but I took the safe route


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> They could maybe expand the effects of Drizzle.
> 
> See, if Drought brings out the sun giving Solarbeam chrage-less attacks, and enhances Fire-type attacks, maybe Drizzle (since it blocks the sun, presumably) could give Dark and Ghost moves a boost.
> 
> But barring that, Eclipse weather sounds pretty dope.



man Drizzle/Rain is overpowered enough already and it's the strongest weather, don't need another boost to it.

Eclipse weather would be good tho. maybe a boost to Moonlight like how sun boosts Morning Sun/Synthesis.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 30, 2013)

If only..


----------



## Saru (Jul 30, 2013)

^Swoobat could still get an evo. Hopefully if it does it ends up being as cool as Crobat.

also, I would like a new type of weather. any kind of diversity would be appreciated. 

in Pok?mon XD there was actually a move called dark weather (Japanese name). it caused damage to all non-Shadow Pok?mon.

a weather like eclipse could maybe boost the power of Dark type and ghost type moves. dark and ghost type Pok?mon getting a stat boost from something like that would be awesome, but probably too OP. like, think how strong gengar  would become.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 30, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god, these are awesome! Especially, the trainer theme, that one is the best so far (imo at least)!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> man Drizzle/Rain is overpowered enough already and it's the strongest weather, don't need another boost to it.
> 
> Eclipse weather would be good tho. maybe a boost to Moonlight like how sun boosts Morning Sun/Synthesis.



Make Cresselia a Fairy/Psychic

Give Moonlight 75% healing in an eclipse.

Cresselia is useful again .



Astrαl said:


> a weather like eclipse could maybe boost the power of Dark type and ghost type moves. dark and ghost type Pok?mon getting a stat boost from something like that would be awesome, but probably too OP. like, think how strong gengar  would become.



It can't be as overpowered as rain and the ten trillion pokemon who have ridiculous abilities that turbocharge them in rain.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2013)

Hail needs a buff desperately though.

Should buffer an ice pokemon's defenses like sandstorm so they might someday be useful and not get fucked over by half the game.

It's pretty pathetic that the only good hail pokemon can't even use it's ability anymore because... not just saying this because I try to run a frosslass on most my teams .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> My god, these are awesome! Especially, the trainer theme, *that one is the best so far*!



i don't really like it.


----------



## Senkou (Jul 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe not weather, but I'd love to see a pokemon that when it switches in brings a infinite trick room.



Fairy Snorlax for Ubers?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 30, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i don't really like it.



An opinion dude


----------



## Saru (Jul 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It can't be as overpowered as rain and the ten trillion pokemon who have ridiculous abilities that turbocharge them in rain.



tru. its just the last thing I want is for more ability bans. and if gengar was banned... I don't know what I'd do.



Platinum said:


> Hail needs a buff desperately though.
> 
> Should buffer an ice pokemon's defenses like sandstorm so they might someday be useful and not get fucked over by half the game.
> 
> It's pretty pathetic that the only good hail pokemon can't even use it's ability anymore because... not just saying this because I try to run a frosslass on most my teams .



speak of the devil... I still don't see why all evasion abilities had to be banned. it's silly considering that Pok?mon like Jirachi still abuse hax to the fullest (I'm guilty of it). How is that ability OP on Froslass? it's already weak to stealth rock. 

a defense boost is something I have wanted for Hail for a long time now. it would help out with that fighting type weakness. not to mention ice type is already an awful defensive type.


----------



## Saru (Jul 30, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> My god, these are awesome! Especially, the trainer theme, that one is the best so far (imo at least)!



that trainer music is sweet.  

it sounds like bad team music or boss music even. 

I tend to love any arrangement with a good amount of strings.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

I like the trainer theme.

The wild encounter music sounds pretty dull though.


----------



## Saru (Jul 30, 2013)

^it was only going to get on my nerves in caves and stuff anyway


----------



## lacey (Jul 30, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Trainer music is pretty nice. I honestly always thought the wild Pokemon tracks were a bit weak, and it's no different here. 

I don't play with the game's volume on though, but still it's nice to hear these.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 30, 2013)

I like the X and Y trainer battle theme I can't wait until the actual game comes out so I can listen to some of the remixes.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 30, 2013)

Is that supposed to be Rosa in your set Cobalt? 

Why so much cuuuuuuurves 

At the very most, she's 15-16


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 30, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The Trainer music is pretty nice. I honestly always thought the wild Pokemon tracks were a bit weak, and it's no different here.
> 
> I don't play with the game's volume on though, but still it's nice to hear these.



The wild themes always sound like remixes.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 30, 2013)

hmp. dat Rosa.


----------



## lacey (Jul 30, 2013)

Her chest is too big in that art, but she's quite lovely otherwise.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 30, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Is that supposed to be Rosa in your set Cobalt?
> 
> Why so much cuuuuuuurves
> 
> At the very most, she's 15-16



Yeah I have no idea why she's so curvy though


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 30, 2013)

You've never seen curvy 15-16 year olds? 

Clearly, we don't live in the same region.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Yeah I have no idea why she's so curvy though


Because it's a common thing in fanart (especially ecchi and hentai) to increase bust sizes. It gets scarey when they do it to the already busty characters.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Because it's a common thing in fanart (especially ecchi and hentai) to increase bust sizes. It gets scarey when they do it to the already busty characters.



Or to male characters and/or other bustless organisms, for that matter.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 30, 2013)

so Scizor is not a fan of Rule 63?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2013)

Senkou said:


> Fairy Snorlax for Ubers?



More like dynmanic punching Machamp or any other really powerful and slow pokemon.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so Scizor is not a fan of Rule 63?



I could do without.

Though when the art's good and it's done tastefully it can be good I guess.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 30, 2013)

Sweet awesome music for Pokemon X and Y now wonder what the towns, cities and especially champion theme will sound like


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so Scizor is not a fan of Rule 63?



I was just browsing for some Clauncher fanart literally days after it got reveiled and the stuff I witnessed  People sure are fast...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I was just browsing for some Clauncher fanart literally days after it got reveiled and the stuff I witnessed  People sure are fast...


----------



## Saru (Jul 30, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I was just browsing for some Clauncher fanart literally days after it got reveiled and the stuff I witnessed  People sure are fast...



I just saw some Sylveon "fanart"   

people are so dumb


----------



## lacey (Jul 30, 2013)

There's plenty of Xerneas things as well. Hilariously enough, it's portrayed as female in most of the ones I've come across. I've always seen it as male, haha.


----------



## Nois (Jul 30, 2013)

Yveltal is the female in my head


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

are we talking about pokemon furrys?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

muh moovs r hawt


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

she looks like she's smelling her fingers

and they smell stankay


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 30, 2013)

Says the perpetual bunny-suit man.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

muh 

moovs

r 

hawt


----------



## Saru (Jul 30, 2013)

she's not as busty as the sylveon I saw.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 30, 2013)

Let's all agree that Ursula is the sexiest, alright?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> she's not as busty as the sylveon I saw.



 **


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 30, 2013)

Blunt said:


> muh
> 
> moovs
> 
> ...



no, your moves are repetitive and droll.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> no, your moves are repetitive and droll.


oh        dear


----------



## lacey (Jul 30, 2013)

Oorotto, ladies and gents. (Supposedly.)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep, looks exactly like the recent sketch. Crossing fingers for Grass/Ghost type.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 30, 2013)

Blunt said:


> oh        dear



indeed.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 31, 2013)

Link removed

wut.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 31, 2013)

A wild bag of potato chips has appeared!


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 31, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> A wild bag of potato chips has appeared!



What the hell type would that even be?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 31, 2013)

Delicious type.


----------



## Saru (Jul 31, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Oorotto, ladies and gents. (Supposedly.)



Looks like we're going to be fighting off hordes of bewitched trees. 



Cobalt said:


> Link removed
> 
> wut.



spicy bbq = fairy/fire type.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2013)

i hope we get his english name soon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sXJJ1pC1jiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2013)

Something tells me he's a mid stage Pok?mon. Something about the amount of leaves suggests it hasn't finished growing.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 31, 2013)

Fennekin confirmed for Fire/Fighting?



On a more serious note,Oorotto looks awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Fennekin confirmed for Fire/Fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note,Oorotto looks awesome



What? No.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 31, 2013)

That could be Feint


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Fennekin confirmed for Fire/Fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note,Oorotto looks awesome


It looks more like Fire Punch or something.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 31, 2013)

Its a new move called Glow Punch


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Its a new move called Glow Punch


Still sounds like Fire-type 

......


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 31, 2013)

Blah.

Dot dot dot


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2013)

What if the evolution stops being a fire type all together and becomes fighting/psychic or just a pure fighting type.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 31, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Fennekin confirmed for Fire/Fighting?



If that's true, I am giving up on Pokemon forever....


----------



## Saru (Jul 31, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Fennekin confirmed for Fire/Fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note,Oorotto looks awesome



can you imagine the amount of backlash these rumor sources would get?


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2013)

I want him to be pure fire or something OTHER than fighting... just for diversity's sake.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL I'm pretty sure the Pokebeach rumors (which have been right on pretty much everything revealed so far) said it would be Fire/Psychic. Glow Punch is probably a fire or a psychic move.



...I hope.


On another note...underwater battles! Does that mean Dive is back!?


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2013)

Brain Punch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2013)

That even looks like it's super effective. Litleo is half normal. SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 31, 2013)

Litleo is available early yess 

Also I kind of laughed when I saw "Glow Punch" the first thing that came to my mind was Fire/Fighting but it's probably not a physical punch since Fennekin doesn't even have fingers.



Abanikochan said:


> What the hell type would that even be?



I'm guessing if it was real Rock/Fairy the "bag" would be made of some rock coating and the "chips" would be like those colorful pebbles that you put in a fish tank
WHAT. THE. FUCK?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2013)

What was that date for?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2013)

[youtube]6cy3TCOAAHA[/youtube]


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 31, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Litleo is available early yess
> 
> Also I kind of laughed when I saw "Glow Punch" the first thing that came to my mind was Fire/Fighting but it's probably not a physical punch since Fennekin doesn't even have fingers.


Fennekin wouldn't be the first Pokemon without proper opposable digits or hindquarters to get access to punch and kick attacks. 

One Fighting move in his pool does not a Fighting type make.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2013)

What is happening on August 10th?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 31, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Fennekin wouldn't be the first Pokemon without proper opposable digits or hindquarters to get access to punch and kick attacks.
> 
> One Fighting move in his pool does not a Fighting type make.



Yeah you're right.. I just remembered that Alakazam can use Iron Tail without a tail.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


> What is happening on August 10th?



That is when you can start pre ordering it in Japan.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> That even looks like it's super effective. Litleo is half normal. SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT.



Actually if you look closely you can see that Fennekin is lvl 14 while the litleo is only 5. Any attack would probably put it in the red at least.


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2013)

The move is probably just fire punch, and Fennekin's later evo will most likely be bipedal


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 31, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Yeah you're right.. I just remembered that Alakazam can use Iron Tail without a tail.



And Electrode can use Sucker Punch...with no limbs whatsoever.


----------



## Saru (Jul 31, 2013)

Nois said:


> The move is probably just fire punch, and Fennekin's later evo will most likely be bipedal



 and there's no way they would actually do fire/fighting again.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2013)

I want muh Kyubimon Fennekin evo tho


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I want muh Kyubimon Fennekin evo tho



While I would love that, would it be too similar to Ninetails?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2013)

If it's something like

 or  or 
then no.


I think something like


is much more likely though.


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2013)

That's actually nice.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 31, 2013)

let's not forget Gastly can use the elemental punches.

with no hands at all.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 31, 2013)

Diglett and Dugtrio can use/learn Cut, Scratch, Slash, Fury Swipes, Mud-Slap, Sucker Punch, Mud Bomb, Hone Claws, Rock Tomb, Thief, Aerial Ace, Shadow Claw, Rock Smash, Rock Slide, Night Slash, and Stone Edge.

all of which implies the usage of limbs in one form or another, which neither apparently have. logic


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 31, 2013)

First Clauncher now this... dammit I might actually use a team with less than 3 bugs in it  I do love trees though


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


> If it's something like
> 
> or  or
> then no.
> ...



Them fanmade evolutions for Fennekin are pretty sweet .The first one though looks too similar to Kyuubimon just lacking the extra  eight tails obviously.But I'd pretty much like an quadruped evo line for Fennekin  .


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


> If it's something like
> 
> or  or
> then no.
> ...



I like the first two. The third one is hideous to me. The fourth one is kinda boring.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


> If it's something like
> 
> or  or
> then no.
> ...



The third and the fourth one are cool imo


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2013)

they need to make a pokemon based on 

*Bloodybelly Comb Jelly*
[YOUTUBE]icKB9EfURhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Jul 31, 2013)

Jesus fuck, I need that one.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 31, 2013)

So I just saw the new footage at Serebii and I think I saw Fennekin using a fighting type move. 

EDIT: Glow punch?


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2013)

*@KevKev*: as someone else pointed out the difference in level between Fennekin and Litleo was significant (large). and as another already pointed out, it is not uncommon for a Pok?mon to learn/be capable of learning a punching move despite not getting stab from said punching move.



Blunt said:


> If it's something like
> 
> or  or
> then no.
> ...



the first one is kyubimon. 

that third one is amazing! the coloring and Sugimori-like style looks like something Xous would create. may I ask where that came from? nvm.

I actually think the third one is more likely than the others if Fennekin will truly be a fire/psychic type. when I imagine that type combination incorporated into Fennekin's design I picture a mage of sorts. 

Fennekin - The Sorceror Fox Pok?mon. I like the sound of something like that.

That said, all of the art you posted here is exceptional.


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 1, 2013)

If fennekin end being another fire/fighting type I will punch someone


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Aug 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The third and the fourth one are cool imo



of those i consider the first the best and the third the worst.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 1, 2013)

Interesting... I wonder what type a bag of chips Pokemon would be.

Would the sushi one be Water/Ghost?


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Interesting... *I wonder what type a bag of chips Pokemon would be.*
> 
> Would the sushi one be Water/Ghost?



I would think (at least partially) Fairy. Would you use it if it was a Fairy type? 

But Grass typing would also be logical given that Potato Chips are composed of potatoes, which derive from nature, and they also happen to be biodegradable.

Steel type would also be logical given that Potato Chips are a processed food and require complex machinery to be mass-produced.


*Spoiler*: __ 








**Why Water/Ghost for the sushi roll though?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 1, 2013)

Astrαl said:
			
		

> Why Water/Ghost for the sushi roll though?



Probably because it used to be alive. I think it should maybe be pure Water or Water/Fire if these rumors turn out to actually be true.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 1, 2013)

Because Sushi is dead cooked fish.

And yes, I would use it if it were a Fairy Type. It would be cool if it had multiple forms:

Garlic flavored- part poison
BBQ flavored- part fire


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 1, 2013)

I actually think the Sushi Roll could be Fairy/Ghost.. just because it's a fish doesn't mean it has to be water type I mean look at Eelektross and Garchomp.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 1, 2013)

And Stunfisk, I think...plus Inkay and Malamar.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 1, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> And Stunfisk, I think...plus Inkay and Malamar.



Forgot about them


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Interesting... I wonder what type a bag of chips Pokemon would be.
> 
> Would the sushi one be Water/Ghost?


if it end being real it probably end up being a ghost or a poison type.

and nostagiafags, Vanillish line haters and Trubbish line haters will rage.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 1, 2013)

The sushi being water/fire would be awesome! 

I don't think every food poke will be fairy type. Swirlix is fairy because in Australia cotton candy is known as "fairy floss." But I do wonder what type the chips will be though...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 1, 2013)

If the sushi-lookalike is true, then I think it'd be Grass type. The bag of chips might just be Normal type.

I mean we've had eggs that are Grass-types (Exeggcute) and a tree that is a Rock-type (Sudowoodo).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> If the sushi-lookalike is true, then I think it'd be Grass type. The bag of chips might just be Normal type.
> 
> I mean we've had eggs that are Grass-types (Exeggcute) and a tree that is a Rock-type (Sudowoodo).



Exeggcute are actually seeds and Sudowoodo is a rock in shape of a tree.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 1, 2013)

The idea is that appearances don't always lead to types.


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2013)

Sushi should be Water/Grass if you ask me. Fish and Nori


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Because Sushi is dead cooked fish.
> 
> And yes, I would use it if it were a Fairy Type. It would be cool if it had multiple forms:
> 
> ...



I see the logic now; I didn't think about it that way. I love that type combination. 



Cobalt said:


> I actually think the Sushi Roll could be Fairy/Ghost.. just because it's a fish doesn't mean it has to be water type I mean look at Eelektross and Garchomp.



You're right. The typing isn't always obvious from the appearance or concept.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> The bag of chips might just be Normal type.



I didn't think about Normal type. That sounds more likely that fairy, actually. Unless the Vanillish line is going to get a Fairy typing attached to it.

All of this talk of food is making me hungry.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 1, 2013)

I want these type combinations to appear:

Ghost/Psychic
Fairy/Ghost
Fairy/Dark
Water/Fire
Grass/Fire

Also, if that Fairy/Fighting Pseudo Legendary is true, it would be pretty balanced with the other Pseudo Legends. Dragon/Flying would be decent against it, since flying is strong against fighting, but dragon is weak to Fairy. Tyranitar would be destroyed by it, but Metagross would destroy it.


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghost/Psychic
Grass/Fire

Yesssss.

Is playing W2B2 not having played WB gonna fuck my experience big time? I know the plot of WB and have played up to the 3rd gym.


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want these type combinations to appear:
> 
> Ghost/Psychic
> Fairy/Ghost
> ...



Do you have any concepts thought out to go along with those types?

I have wanted a Water/Fire type for so long. I envision a volcanic Pok?mon that lives in tropical habitats. Something that would give off a Hawaiian tropical vibe. A luau Pok?mon. That would be awesome.

Grass/Fire could work also. I imagine the same sort of theme too. Grass skirt-wearing volcano Pok?mon ftw.



Nois said:


> Ghost/Psychic
> Grass/Fire
> 
> Yesssss.
> ...



If you know the plot, you really aren't missing anything. BW2 is better than B/W in so many ways. I'm actually jealous of you since I don't have a White 2 of my own yet (but I've played some of it). BW2 is basically bigger and better. The story also feels more cohesive.


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2013)

That's good to hear. I don't have that game yet either, but am planning on getting it. In general, I want to get a 3DS and HG, W2 and Y


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 1, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want these type combinations to appear:
> 
> Ghost/Psychic
> Fairy/Ghost
> ...


I want these too plus a Fairy/Dragon Pok?mon.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 1, 2013)

Fairy/Dragon


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2013)

Fairy/Dragon better have a Falkor [circa Neverending Story] design


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 1, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I want these too plus a Fairy/Dragon Pok?mon.



I'd want this AND a Ghost/Fighting.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 1, 2013)

We don't have a Ghost/Psychic yet?


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2013)

Not that I can think of


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> We don't have a Ghost/Psychic yet?



A thing that's 4x weak to both Pursuit and Sucker Punch? Would only work in game.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh yes, a Fairy/Dragon!!

I would like a Salamander Water/Fire type. Salamander's are water creatures but in folklore they live in fire.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't think I ever mentioned this before... 

They should make a Pokemon based on this. Isn't Nosepass and or Probopass based on Mario?


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

I want a Rock/Dragon type (fossil?). Like, soooooo bad. "Original Dragon type" in the form of a restored fossil? 

So much offensive potential. 

It could become the new Terrakion.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 2, 2013)

I want the Original Dragon so bad...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 2, 2013)

TWO MONTHS AWAY


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 2, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want the Original Dragon so bad...



Is it nearing a sexual need?

You pervert, you'll die from dragon sex.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

speaking of sexual needs, what's that in your sig, Hiruzen?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 2, 2013)

Is that a banana in your pocket, or an erection in your pocket?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Isn't Nosepass and or Probopass based on Mario?





> It is based on the Moai statues of Easter Island, as well as a compass.
> 
> Its nasal compass may be based on the magnetic ethmoid bone that is located between the nasal cavity and the brain, and is known to give some species of birds their sense of direction.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

^Apparently one of the locations in Super Mario Bros. is based off of those same islands... It would explain the moustache.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Is that a banana in your pocket, or an erection in your pocket?






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 2, 2013)

Fairy/Dragon would be so awesome. 

Aside from that I'd love to see Rock/Dragon, Ghost/Fighting and Electric/Fire.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2013)

mother of fuck 2gb pokemon games. I'm living in the future.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

*doesn't grasp the relative difference in value between DS and 3DS data size*

must be huge.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Is it nearing a sexual need?
> 
> You pervert, you'll die from dragon sex.


Sorry....


Astrαl said:


> speaking of sexual needs, what's that in your sig, Hiruzen?



Lol it's the Zero Tails from Naruto


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sorry....
> 
> 
> Lol it's the Zero Tails from Naruto



_oh_. 

which reminds me... how awesome it would be if there were a Pok?mon based on the thousand-armed Avalokiteśvara. Machamp doesn't cut it.

It's a really specific concept, but it would awesome for a legend imo.

Also, the Pok?mon anime is about to showcase Noivern (next episode). I'm probably going to tune into that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2013)

Arceus doesnt need anymore formes brah^


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Arceus doesnt need anymore formes brah^



I am _always_ up for more legend forms.

Actually, there are some exceptions. Looking at you Mewtwo.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2013)

I do hope Mewtwo isn't the only legendary that gets a new form.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 2, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I am _always_ up for more legend forms.
> 
> Actually, there are some exceptions. Looking at you Mewtwo.



Fuck you, Mewtwo is so awesome even his _kawaii desu desu_ form is godly. 

Begone, Heretic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Arceus doesnt need anymore formes brah^



he will get a fairy plate.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Fuck you, Mewtwo is so awesome even his _kawaii desu desu_ form is godly.
> 
> Begone, Heretic.


Nah brah, Mewtwo's new form is heresy. 

Mewtwo manifested in this impure mortal world as a perfect creature. Giving him a new form is like trying to touch up the Mona Lisa. You just don't do it.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Fuck you, Mewtwo is so awesome even his _kawaii desu desu_ form is godly.
> 
> Begone, Heretic.



The original Mewtwo >>> XY forme. He was already a god. Getting a new forme to deal with Genesect is like... A massive kick to the crotch. 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Nah brah, Mewtwo's new form is heresy.
> 
> Mewtwo manifested in this impure mortal world as a perfect creature. giving him a new form is like trying to touch up the Mona Lisa. You just don't do it.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 2, 2013)

I want an evil pokemon, like a Legendary Pokemon based on the Devil or something to act as a counterpart for Arceus.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2013)

People still getting riled up over the mewtwo forms? 

*le sigh*


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Nah brah, Mewtwo's new form is heresy.
> 
> Mewtwo manifested in this impure mortal world as a perfect creature. Giving him a new form is like trying to touch up the Mona Lisa. You just don't do it.


Nothing wrong with a bit of edited versions of the Mona Lisa. In fact they have their own charm. The original painting is still the same as it always has been but there are alternate versions to enjoy for different reasons.

And that's the case with Mewtwo's new form. Regular Mewtwo hasn't gone anywhere, if you don't like the new form don't use it and use his regular form. A new form isn't a replacement.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Nah brah, Mewtwo's new form is heresy.
> 
> Mewtwo manifested in this impure mortal world as a perfect creature. Giving him a new form is like trying to touch up the Mona Lisa. You just don't do it.



Your opinion has been duly noted.

But is still wrong.

So I refer you to my previous comment, begone, heretic.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of edited versions of the Mona Lisa. In fact they have their own charm. The original painting is still the same as it always has been but there are alternate versions to enjoy for different reasons.
> 
> And that's the case with Mewtwo's new form. Regular Mewtwo hasn't gone anywhere, if you don't like the new form don't use it and use his regular form. A new form isn't a replacement.


10/10

me gusta


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2013)

But they jobbed this new Mewtwo.

Original Mewtwo was like: Biatch, I'll just stand here and have my nails done while you try to hit me.

New Mewtwo: I'll run as fast as I can cause I got no shield and MAYBE, you won't hit me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 3, 2013)

Really liking this new tree legendary.


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2013)

Xerneas? It's already one of my favorite legends.

I hope X/Y has a vs. seeker or a ton of rebattleable trainers. I don't have the time to sit around grinding on Audino. >.>

Unless you can find them in the wild at level 60+.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YouTube]MwyzdFTSuKw[/YouTube]




The elite four is great, but it can get repetitive after a while.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 3, 2013)

I hated the Vs. Seeker, and B/W's rematch options were almost as bad as gen 2. 

Bring back R/S/E's Trainer's Eyes. Let you know about rematches with any available trainers throughout the region, no waiting for a specific day, and no waiting for a call each time you play the game--the rematches were waiting soon as you got back in the game. Some even accumulated while you were gone.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2013)

They should just let us rematch all trainers after like 24 hours.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 3, 2013)

Blunt said:


> They should just let us rematch all trainers after like 24 hours.


Fuck that, every six hours.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 3, 2013)

That would be the best. Make training and post ending so much better


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 3, 2013)

They should have an area to train where the trainers/pokemon are only as strong as the pokemon you are currently training.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2013)

i liked the VS seeker it was good for money farming and EV training.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 3, 2013)

Eminem said:


> They should have an area to train where the trainers/pokemon are only as strong as the pokemon you are currently training.


I could swear that in previous gens, at least some of the trainers you fought showed growth, and that every so often the levels of their Pokemon were higher than the last time you fought them. But I could have been imagining things. 

(Non-rival) NPCs that progress as you do would be amazing.


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2013)

^They did show growth. Some of them a considerable amount.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> I hated the Vs. Seeker, and B/W's rematch options were almost as bad as gen 2.
> 
> Bring back R/S/E's Trainer's Eyes. Let you know about rematches with any available trainers throughout the region, no waiting for a specific day, and no waiting for a call each time you play the game--the rematches were waiting soon as you got back in the game. Some even accumulated while you were gone.



Match Call would be great too. And the ability to rebattle Gym leaders is good fanservice. The mechanics for Match Call are kind of weird (inconsistent) though. That's why I prefer the Vs. Seeker for its ability to manually bring opponents into a rebattle at my leisure. 



Blunt said:


> They should just let us rematch all trainers after like 24 hours.



That could work too. Maybe not all trainers, but a good amount. Like 60+. 



Eminem said:


> They should have an area to train where the trainers/pokemon are only as strong as the pokemon you are currently training.



That is an awesome idea.

I just need more trainers to fight for training purposes. And to hold my interest.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah no your not the only one. I though that too.. that the trainers were getting stronger. Maybe it wasn't the level, the technique?


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 3, 2013)

I clearly remember some trainers getting stronger. Granted, I haven't played any Pokemon games in a while but I do remember that.


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2013)

at route 205 (to the left of valley windworks) in dppt there's a girl picnicker who starts out with a pochama and ends up with an empoleon after fighting her enough times. randomly vivid memory.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2013)

Got 630 pokemon caught now .

National Dex completion is close at hand.


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2013)

Niceeeeeeee.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 3, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Got 630 pokemon caught now .
> 
> National Dex completion is close at hand.


Wait what.

I thought my impossibrus reached you! 

Release them all! Release them all now!


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2013)

Somehow I missed this. Apparently trainer rematches aren't even an issue in X/Y and you can easily fight someone again. 

Dat Gamefreak. 



Platinum said:


> Got 630 pokemon caught now .
> 
> National Dex completion is close at hand.





I started a new game, so I only have to catch 607 Pok?mon to catch up with you. That's not happening.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2013)

What i'm missing: 

Slowking
Maukhita/Hariyama
Nincada/Ninjask/Shedinja
Lotad/Lombre/Ludicolo
Cacnea/Cacturne
Smoochum
Entei/Raikou
Registeel/Regigigas
Arceus
Darkrai
Genesect

Luckily I can get most of those in the dream world.

I can't guess that any of you fine gents would mind lending me a registeel to get regigigas would you ?


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't have one. :/

I would have traded... if transferring Pok?mon over from the 3rd gen to the fifth gen didn't require a second DS, that is...

edit: actually, theoretically, I could use PokeCheck to make a clone of my Regis. but I don't know if you're into that.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2013)

I wouldn't mind you giving me a cloned registeel. I'll get a legit one myself off the GTS after unlocking the dex entry and I just need it to unlock regigigas.


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2013)

I can have Registeel ready for you tomorrow (whenever) since I'm away atm. but I can PM you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2013)

Phuck clones
Hacks slow down my pokemon games so I always get rid of stuff if they had hacked TM's used on them or whatever else


----------



## Jimin (Aug 3, 2013)

Mewtwo feels like Deoxys now. I bet they're gonna have a new form in the seventh gen too.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Phuck clones
> Hacks slow down my pokemon games so I always get rid of stuff if they had hacked TM's used on them or whatever else



I plan on releasing the registeel once I get Regigigas i'm not a fan of clones either.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 3, 2013)

It's been a while, so I can't be sure, but is it even legally possible to get a full Pokedex in B/W/B2/W2 without having a whole bunch of the older games?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 3, 2013)

trading with other people?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> It's been a while, so I can't be sure, but is it even legally possible to get a full Pokedex in B/W/B2/W2 without having a whole bunch of the older games?



Yes.

You can get all basic pokemon easy enough. In game legendaries and events are the only things you need to bargain for.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't you need a certain Registeel to unlock Regigigas?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2013)

Not in Black 2.

I think that's the case in Platinum which is what you are thinking of.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Phuck clones
> Hacks slow down my pokemon games so I always get rid of stuff if they had hacked TM's used on them or whatever else



It's impossible for hacked Pokemon to slow down your game.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope they establish something with Unown


----------



## Bioness (Aug 4, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I hope they establish something with Unown



They were in that video I posted "10 Worst Pokemon". I am sad they haven't done much with them either, because right now they are just shit Pokemon.

Also if you guys like informative Youtube videos about Pokemon you should watch this guy's stuff.



He mostly does videos regarding the Trading Card Game, but all of his videos are great for Pokemon facts, trivia, and helpful information along with a lot of humor I feel most on this site can relate to.

Examples:

[YOUTUBE]gIwdZWz7Glc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]G_B7qEYj8AQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qv2nfhH623E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hxHrT1moFwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Also if you guys like informative Youtube videos about Pokemon you should watch this guy's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> He mostly does videos regarding the Trading Card Game, but all of his videos are great for Pokemon facts, trivia, and helpful information along with a lot of humor I feel most on this site can relate to.



Cool, thanks for sharing.

This one caught my attention:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8gS8HwPAM&list=TLMKHRjDE87wI[/YOUTUBE]
(starts at 1:11)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 4, 2013)

Good ol' Pokedex


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 4, 2013)

JWittz is pretty funny, I think he's away at a convention right now or something.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> JWittz is pretty funny, I think he's away at a convention right now or something.


VidCon maybe?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing.
> 
> This one caught my attention:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8gS8HwPAM&list=TLMKHRjDE87wI[/YOUTUBE]
> (starts at 1:11)





Pesky Bug said:


> Good ol' Pokedex



I watched his Pokemon size problems video yesterday, the best part was that it was agreed that 9/10 the Pokemon height and weight make no sense. 

Ironically Wailord's size and weight do make sense.


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2013)

Can we expect any more stuff about XY leak at this moment, so close to the release. Or is it just gonna be more footage?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

^ we should have a pokemon based on this


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Aug 4, 2013)

we need a 3 stage Dolphin pokemon whit the last evolution being a Orca.

Orca's are actually a type Dolphin not whale.


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2013)

You're right Ben, the killer whale is indeed closer to a dolphin than it is to a whale

They're all mammals though, so it's fine:33


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

we need a dark Seal pokemon.maybe based on the leopard seal :33


----------



## Saru (Aug 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> They were in that video I posted "10 Worst Pokemon". I am sad they haven't done much with them either, because right now they are just shit Pokemon.
> 
> Also if you guys like informative Youtube videos about Pokemon you should watch this guy's stuff.
> 
> ...



JWittz is the one who found out that rematch battles are apparently no issue from an interview in June.

"Rematch battles are very easy to do after one battle is completed."

From his interview notes courtesy of Pok?Beach.

Dat JWittz.


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Saru (Aug 4, 2013)

looks like joke fanart but he took Hydrosaur seriously. 

the water spout is actually an interesting design idea imo.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> we need a dark Seal pokemon.maybe based on the leopard seal :33



Deep sea life fan?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gardizard?    


			
				Swarmy said:
			
		

> Deep sea life fan?


why not? 
and the seal could decapitate empoleons!


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> why not?



The creatures that dwell in the deep sea abyss are the fruits of nature's worst nightmares, that coming from someone that finds all that crawls amazing.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The creatures that dwell in the deep sea abyss are the fruits of nature's worst nightmares, that coming from someone that finds all that crawls amazing.



how about a Japanese spider crab?certainly crawls in the deep


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> how about a Japanese spider crab?certainly crawls in the deep



Abnormally large crustacean, though I'm certain there are even bigger ones we haven't discovered considering that some can live for over 100 years. The fish of the deep though are just plain nasty...


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't even wanna know what lurks in the deepest places on this planet... Shit must be WHACK


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

we need a Cthulhu mon first of all.Inkay and Malamar are a start i guess.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> I don't even wanna know what lurks in the deepest places on this planet... Shit must be WHACK



We're too busy looking for life on other planets rather than fully exploring the seas and oceans, heck we destroy forests faster than we can examine what we can find in them.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

well,looking for something in vacuum might be easier than looking something in pressure.

funny thing is,a lot of those deep sea fishes are tiny


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> well,looking for something in vacuum might be easier than looking something in pressure.
> 
> funny thing is,a lot of those deep sea fishes are tiny



"Nature is nowhere as great as in its smallest."

- Pliny the Elder


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

yeah.its the small things that kill you.viruses,bacteria,your cells,protozoa,fungi.highest human death rate causes .
we need more microbe pokemon!


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 4, 2013)

An amoeba pokemon would be delightful.


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> We're too busy looking for life on other planets rather than fully exploring the seas and oceans, heck we destroy forests faster than we can examine what we can find in them.



The thing here is that space exploration, as weird as it might sound, offers us a lot more useful information right now. We learned of greenhouse effect by examining Venus' atmosphere. A lot of tehcnologies used in medicine, food, technology and deep sea exploration even come from the space programs. The simplest of things we use were first thought of and developed for the astronauts to use on their stations.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2013)

I want more Pokemon based on cryptids(like Abamasnow is).

Loch Ness Monster (Water/Grass?)
Big Foot (Ground/Fighting?)
Chupacabra (Dark/Bug?)
Mothman (Bug/Flying?)
Aswang (Dark/Flying?)
Cardiff Giant (Normal?)
Cherufe (Rock/Fire?)
Dingonek (??)


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

whats Dingonek? 
~runs at wikipedia


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2013)

Drop Bears, we need a Drop Bear Pokemon

Also the Mongolian Death Worm


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

HOLY S*** DINGONEK IS   
i aproove


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> we need a 3 stage Dolphin pokemon whit the last evolution being a Orca.
> 
> Orca's are actually a type Dolphin not whale.


In fact they're called Killer Whales because they kill whales.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 4, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> In fact they're called Killer Whales because they kill whales.


And sea lions and seals and walruses and dolphins and sharks and whatever else they feel like fucking with at the time.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2013)

I guess Digonek would be part poison?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

do we have a Dragon/Poison?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Why haven't I thought of Fairy Plate Arceus before =0

If Fairy attacks end up being half decent (among other things), the uber metagame might go through some serious changes.


----------



## Saru (Aug 4, 2013)

I really hope Fairy types have neutral coverage on most everything aside from Dragon and Dark (if the rumor is true). And is immune to Dragon.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want more Pokemon based on cryptids(like Abamasnow is).
> 
> Loch Ness Monster (Water/Grass?)
> Big Foot (Ground/Fighting?)
> ...



Yes to _all_ of these.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 4, 2013)

isnt Lapras shorta based on Nessi?


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2013)

It is.

We need a corgi Pokemon


----------



## Saru (Aug 4, 2013)

Nois said:


> It is.
> 
> We need a corgi Pokemon



agreed. but still, the fact that there's a terrier Pok?mon >>>


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a feeling this is the Fairy Arceus.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> An amoeba pokemon would be delightful.



Well, the closest we got is Solosis, Duosion and Reuniclus.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Deep sea life fan?



there a lot of strange creatures in deep sea.

[YOUTUBE]icKB9EfURhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 4, 2013)

Extreme killer Arcues > Fairy Arcues


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 4, 2013)

I wanna see a true wolf pokemon for once, not a stand in like mightyena who looks like one but isnt

Im looking forward to seeing the fennies line, it better be cool because the final stages for fire have been seriously disappointing the past couple generations.

I also cant wait to customize my avatar ingame, ive been waiting for that for ages.

Anyways, i plan on starting with fennie of course and ill be getting Y.

Im kinda expecting a dragon type eeveelution too as it doesnt feel right to get only 1 lution after weve always gotten them in pairs since gen 2


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

I think I know what you mean. that ice wolf rumor sounded exciting... 

but I also can't wait to see the avatar customization and how in depth it is. I know there are multiple skin tones and hair styles, but I wonder what if there'll be more. like scarves and what have you if seasons were to make a return. I also wonder if they'll put in code to accommodate these personalized avvy's online.

infernape is a beast though. 



Also, I predict a CoroCoro leak as early as the 8th and as late as the 11th. could be _totally_ wrong, though.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wait, ice wolf rumor?


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

Rumor in full .

It's old so I had to do some digging.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 5, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Also, I predict a CoroCoro leak as early as the 8th and as late as the 11th. could be _totally_ wrong, though.



Serebii tweeted about some coverage of X and Y on the 11th last week. Hopefully we get some CoroCoro during this week.


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Serebii tweeted about some coverage of X and Y on the 11th last week. Hopefully we get some CoroCoro during this week.



Sweet. I'm betting on at least 7 new Pok?mon being in the leak. Possibly more. And more info about the Fairy type.

It'd also be nice if we found out that you can the Kanto starters in game. There's some (rather weak, imo) evidence to (somewhat) support this. We won't be getting RBY remakes any time soon... Whereas RSE remakes are hopefully around the corner. And getting the Kanto starters over is already a bit difficult.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> An amoeba pokemon would be delightful.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm surprised we haven't gotten an english version of the gameplay or some altered version of it and no Orotto english name.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2013)

the pokemon models look so sweet.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

the eyes closing when asleep would be a bit nicer though


----------



## ElementX (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah they definitely sacrificed some of the little details from gen 5's animations for the change to 3d. Can't fault them though, it was probably a lot of work creating 700 plus models and they all look great for the most part.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 5, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Yeah they definitely sacrificed some of the little details from gen 5's animations for the change to 3d. Can't fault them though, it was probably a lot of work creating 700 plus models and they all look great for the most part.



At least it'll get rid of the jaggies on backsprites, that always bugged the crap out of me in B/W B2/W2


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> the eyes closing when asleep would be a bit nicer though



according to Serebii user it does.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

ah nice


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

I wonder if we'll finally see the chibi (600 BST) legend in the next update.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

That squid looks remarkably well with the game's graphics, it would be perfect if it wasn't for the way it's tentacles look like hair. It reminds me of some female character but I can't quite remember which one...


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

looks like Ursula to me


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> looks like Ursula to me



Exactly! Even the colors are close.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

bubblegum spider......we need this as a pokemon asap!


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> looks like Ursula to me



 oh god


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> bubblegum spider......we need this as a pokemon asap!



Nothing can top the idea of an electric spider


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Nothing can top the idea of an electric spider



not even an ice scorpion? 

ignoring fire and rock of course


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> not even an ice scorpion?
> 
> ignoring fire and rock of course



We could use another scorpion pokemon, I would love a bug/fighting scorpion


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

wait,whats the other scorpion poke? 
gilgar?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> wait,whats the other scorpion poke?
> gilgar?



Yes, though he might be also based on a scoprion fly.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 5, 2013)

I really think it's just a scorpion/bat merger, Swarmy.

Unless I'm missing some scorpion fly bits.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

dont scorpion flies look more like scorpion wasps?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I really think it's just a scorpion/bat merger, Swarmy.
> 
> Unless I'm missing some scorpion fly bits.



It's just a speculation. Scorpion flies have a "tail" that really looks like a scorpion's.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

aaaah,are those gender differences ? :33


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> aaaah,are those gender differences ? :33



Yes they are.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Yes they are.



they really should add some more of them in the poke species


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> they really should add some more of them in the poke species



I guess it'll be too much work


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I guess it'll be too much work



iirc ,Bulbapedia has some of them,but i think 3D models will make them even harder to see


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

What would be really nice is to include mutant pokemon, it'll be like encountering shinies but instead of different colors they'll have abnormal features


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> It's just a speculation. Scorpion flies have a "tail" that really looks like a scorpion's.



>Implying I already didn't know this

I am offended. I demand satisfaction, good sir.


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought Garbodor was a mutant (I know that's not what you meant).


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 5, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> >Implying I already didn't know this
> 
> I am offended. I demand satisfaction, good sir.



But the others don't


----------



## Hypemaster (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope they make a dragon evolution of eevee, that would be so boss


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

I feel like we're only getting one Eeveeloution. But that would be weird. Logically we will get a dragon type evo.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2013)

Pre-ordered my copy of X version at GAME. =p


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

nice.

I'm getting mine late September/early Oct. Eff waiting for the third game. Since it has trainer rematches, the ubiquitous event legends and visible EVs among other cool features, I should have plenty to do post-E4.


----------



## Brox (Aug 5, 2013)

Kasumi said:


> I don't know about a dragon eevee would look too machoish for me. I was disappoint when Sylveon didn't turn out to be a bug type



So was I. 
In my opinion, it would have been the ideal solution to a bug-eveelution without bizarre looks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2013)

Kasumi said:


> I don't know about a dragon eevee would look too machoish for me. I was disappoint when* Sylveon didn't turn out to be a bug type*



Sylveon look nothing like a bug type.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sylveon look nothing like a bug type.


THAT'S WHAT HE JUST SAID. 

He JUST pointed out that he was disappointed WASN'T a Bug type.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> THAT'S WHAT HE JUST SAID.
> 
> He JUST pointed out that he was disappointed WASN'T a Bug type.


Sylveon type was unknown for a wile.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 6, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> wait,whats the other scorpion poke?
> gilgar?



Dorapion don't get no love?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

How would you guys react if your pokemon can have 4th evolution without the use of items? Just leveling them up?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 6, 2013)

ElementX said:


> Dorapion don't get no love?


eeeh,Skorupi looks more scorpiony to me


----------



## ElementX (Aug 6, 2013)

KevKev said:


> How would you guys react if your pokemon can have 4th evolution without the use of items? Just leveling them up?



No pokemon has ever had a fourth evolution. I don't really think its necessary. I rather have Game Freak focus on giving evos to pokemon that don't evolve before they do that. 

More branched evolutions would be cool that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm just hoping for CoroCoro to come out any minute now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, same here.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 6, 2013)

KevKev said:


> How would you guys react if your pokemon can have 4th evolution without the use of items? Just leveling them up?



I would think pokemon is one step closer in turning itself into digimon (seriously, it seems like they're trying to, more humanoid pokes, more detailed pokes, referring to pokemon as partners, etc...)


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2013)

Haven't been excited for a Pokemon game in a long time.  I think I was excited when D/P came out, tried out B/W B2/W2 they're okay, not my fave. This one looks impressive though. Gen 2 kind of impressive. 

Definitely didn't care for gen 3 at all. So wasn't excited at all for that one.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a stupid question... will X&Y work on any 3DS since the one I'm getting has been at the store since it first opened years ago so I was wondering if it's outdated or something


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah. it should work perfectly fine.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Good because honestly I shouldn't spend much until I get a job since I already wasted... I mean spent (because Nois will again lecture me on how books are not a waste ) a lot on books this year  The store where I found the 3DS sell it for like 100 euro but as I said it's ancient...
Btw is the XL version really worth more than the regular?


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Good because honestly I shouldn't spend much until I get a job since I already wasted... I mean spent (because Nois will again lecture me on how books are not a waste ) a lot on books this year  The store where I found the 3DS sell it for like 100 euro but as I said it's ancient...
> Btw is the XL version really worth more than the regular?



I would like to know the same. Even though I'll probably spring for the larger screen anyway since I don't have one yet. I have to pay for other stuff too... like life.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I would like to know the same. Even though I'll probably spring for the larger screen anyway since I don't have one yet. I have to pay for other stuff too... like life.



Is bigger better though?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2013)

The 3DSXL is far superior to the 3DS

Bigger screen, larger battery life it's a no brainer.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Won't that affect the resolution?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I would like to know the same. Even though I'll probably spring for the larger screen anyway since I don't have one yet. *I have to pay for other stuff too... like life*.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Won't that affect the resolution?



It really doesn't.

It upscales pretty well on the XL.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess I'm taking the XL then, it'll cost more but dammit it's worth it.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It really doesn't.
> 
> It upscales pretty well on the XL.



That's good. That was the thing I was most worried about. But, yeah, considering it has better battery life too, it's definitely the better choice.


 

games are just too expensive these days.

Or maybe they've always been that way and I'm just now noticing since I actually have to work for money.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> That's good. That was the thing I was most worried about. But, yeah, considering it has better battery life too, it's definitely the better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a GBC about... 15 years ago? That was 80 dollars and brand new games for it were 30. 

As opposed to 180 and 40 or so now.  

They were never cheap but they've never been this pricey.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 6, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I bought a GBC about... 15 years ago? That was 80 dollars and brand new games for it were 30.
> 
> As opposed to 180 and 40 or so now.
> 
> They were never cheap but they've never been this pricey.


Inflation's a bitch.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know, I was just about ready to buy a 3DS XL but now with my excitement over the game pretty much gone, don't think I will get one. Plus other than Pokemon X Y, there aren't any other game that I want to play there, so buying it just for Pokemon seems a bit too much. I guess I'll wait until the third version is released.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

Why is your excitement for the game gone?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

The XL sucks in one format, sound. And to me thats the most important feature other than build quality. The bigger shape fits my hands better but I can alter my 3DS if it becomes a real issue

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f1-ipNK5dY[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Aug 7, 2013)

See for me, I don't really care too much for the sound since I listen to my iPod when playing more often than not.

I plan on getting the XL sometime before the games come out.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 7, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I don't know, I was just about ready to buy a 3DS XL but now with my excitement over the game pretty much gone, don't think I will get one. Plus other than Pokemon X Y, there isn't any other game that I want to play there, so buying it just for Pokemon seems a bit too much. I guess I'll wait until the thir version is released.



That was always a problem for me after the first DS, I found all I cared for was Zelda and Pokemon and for Pokemon I only cared about main series games so in the end I would buy a DS and sit there for years waiting for the next Pokemon/Zelda. 

Idk Nintendo is too inconsistent to me, sometimes they have a stream of several great games but then they can go a while without the ones I like. 

At least it's doing better than the Vita, all of those games are lackluster. It's sad that the PSP is better than it but I digress... 

I can't warrant a purchase of a 3DS with the high possibility that at some point in that handhelds life I'm going to be sitting there waiting for the next iterations of the franchises that I like while instead all that comes out is 60 new Mario games. I know, I know exaggeration but you get the idea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

Seriously what the hell do you like^

You probably dont even know half of the Ds's library lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I bought a GBC about... 15 years ago? That was 80 dollars and brand new games for it were 30.
> 
> As opposed to 180 and 40 or so now.
> 
> They were never cheap but they've never been this pricey.



Games have never been cheaper than they are right now when you adjust for inflation.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2013)

*spamming Proteins and Muscle Wings on Technician Smeargle*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I bought a GBC about... 15 years ago? That was 80 dollars and brand new games for it were 30.
> 
> As opposed to 180 and 40 or so now.
> 
> They were never cheap but they've never been this pricey.



The 3DS have more components and technology and video game develoment now cost millions of dollars.


----------



## Nois (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd get a 3DS, because I've never had a DS in the first place, so both systems would work for me in the form of the 3DS.

Also the $80 for the GBC and the 120 for the ds now are the exact same money. People keep forgetting about inflation.

The SNES was in fact the most pricey system ever.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2013)

speaking of SNES, do you know one SNES game they could've ported to the GBA?


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Metroid.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2013)

So my Froslass has a higher Attack stat than Sp. Attack stat despite being of the Timid nature.

What do?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So my Froslass has a higher Attack stat than Sp. Attack stat despite being of the Timid nature.
> 
> What do?



EV train it 'till that difference changes.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So my Froslass has a higher Attack stat than Sp. Attack stat despite being of the Timid nature.
> 
> What do?



That means 2 things.

1. You have way more ev's in attack than special attack.

2. You probably have high Iv's in attack and next to no Iv's in special attack.

The first is fixable, the second isn't.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm buying the black XL. Haven't decided whether or not I'm gonna wait for the game to come out first before I do though. 

I haven't had a DS since the original one came out like a decade ago, so I've got a pretty extensive backlog to work through.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> So my Froslass has a higher Attack stat than Sp. Attack stat despite being of the Timid nature.
> 
> What do?


Get another one?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2013)

640 pokemon now .

So close.

Just missing Nincada/Ninjask/Shedinja, Raikou, Entei, Victini, Darkrai, Arceus, Genesect.

Got a trade in place for Victini.

Edit: Got Nincada in the dream world just now so I can mark those off


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2013)

a underground like mini game would be amazing, all those free items.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Seriously what the hell do you like^
> 
> You probably dont even know half of the Ds's library lol



Is it a problem that I don't find much besides Pokemon/Zelda on Nintendo to match my preference? SMT games, the KH games that end up Nintendo, a few other RPG's? 

You act like a viciously insulted Nintendo and said it was the worst game system or something which I wasn't even trying to imply. I have my preferences and due to them my opinion on the DS, if you don't like it then you don't have to read my posts.  

I don't buy Nintendo handhelds often anymore because only a few of the games that come to it appeal to me, I don't see why that's a reason to say that I don't know anything about the DS library or insult my preferences.  

I suppose you would attack an XBOX360 lover if all they said was, yeah I would get a DS but I only like one game franchise on it so I don't think it's worth it. 

Obviously I was just talking about it from a personal perspective. Chill man... 

@Lindarkside Yes I know that, I'm going to college for video game development and I've also been taught about PC's at a young age by my father, so it's pretty obvious that it costs more. 

It's pricier for me in my current situation. That's all I was saying.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm going to bed hopefully.. CoroCoro leaks when I wake up it probably wont but still


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, the wait will turn me into skulls.

But now I can just watch sets from my favourite band cause i'm going to see them on DECEMBER BITCHES.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Is it a problem that I don't find much besides Pokemon/Zelda on Nintendo to match my preference? SMT games, the KH games that end up Nintendo, a few other RPG's?
> 
> You act like a viciously insulted Nintendo and said it was the worst game system or something which I wasn't even trying to imply. I have my preferences and due to them my opinion on the DS, if you don't like it then you don't have to read my posts.
> 
> ...



Because it has a huge ass library. A ridiculous library.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I'm going to bed hopefully.. CoroCoro leaks when I wake up it probably wont but still



werent they suppose to appear around 11-14th of this month?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 7, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> werent they suppose to appear around 11-14th of this month?



As early as the 8th and as late as the 11th I heard.


----------



## Saru (Aug 7, 2013)

that was just my prediction.

8th would be the earliest it would come, but the 11th would follow the usual trend of leaks (but we've got even earlier leaks than this).

and the magazine is released on the 12th, so anything beyond that is unlikely.


----------



## lacey (Aug 8, 2013)

> Corocoro Site updated like an hour ago:
> 
> 今月もコロコロは、
> ポケモンスクープぶっちぎり!!!
> ...



They've been uploading some teaser scans apparently as well. Hoping everything gets released soonish.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 8, 2013)

Really? Nice. Hope the new Pokemon are cool. And to finally see the starter evolutions.
Btw do like that Madoka av.


----------



## lacey (Aug 8, 2013)

Really hope they do show the starter evolutions, particularly the final ones. 

And thanks. (:


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> They've been uploading some teaser scans apparently as well. Hoping everything gets released soonish.



Oh god the suspense is killing me! Please let there be a wolf pokemon please wolf wolf wolf


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 8, 2013)

Just hope they are nice.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

And i completely forgot about version specific pokemon... kinda makes me glad i didnt preorder yet. Hope the best pokes are on Y


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2013)

sweet. 

looks like we're getting it really early after all. I'm eager to see the starters' latter evo stages too. even the second stages would be great. I think a majority of starters gain their secondary typing in the second stage, and most of the final stages end up looking very similar to the second stage (except a few, like dewott --> samurott).


----------



## lacey (Aug 8, 2013)

Here are 3 of the things that CoroCoro has been uploading. Note that I'm following the spoilers on Tumblr, and I have yet to see anything on Serebii. 



The last one is the one I'm the most curious about.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2013)

Tomorrow sounds like a marvelous day! The fight I've been looking forward to in Naruto begins, I pay off the rest of my GTA V preorder and possible CoroCoro!


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 8, 2013)

Other than Sylveon, none of the other Fairy Pokemon look the least bit interesting to me. Anyway, hopefully Eevee is going to receive another eeveelution in this generation, since they always come in pairs.


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2013)

@*BlazingInferno*



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Here are 3 of the things that CoroCoro has been uploading. Note that I'm following the spoilers on Tumblr, and I have yet to see anything on Serebii.
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is the one I'm the most curious about.



the last one looks like the Player Search System showing off its local (does 3DS use infrared?)/online features.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Starter evos please


----------



## lacey (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like something related to evolution. New evolution prompts perhaps?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Get another one?



NO!  /SLAP


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Looks like something related to evolution. New evolution prompts perhaps?


IIRC, according to rumors the panda only evolves when you have another dark type in the party and the squid only evolves while surfing.

Probably saying something along the lines of that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Other than Sylveon, none of the other Fairy Pokemon look the least bit interesting to me. Anyway, hopefully Eevee is going to receive another eeveelution in this generation, since they always come in pairs.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like this coming week will be interesting on the Pokemon scene.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Looks like something related to evolution. New evolution prompts perhaps?


Damn, wish I could speak Japanese right now. Plus it would come really handy when watching anime as well...


Nah, no hatred at all. Just the designs so far seem meh to me. Maybe I will like some of the Fairy Pokemon released later. Who knows.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

Fairies are awesome. Maybe you just have to many Dragons.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)

One can never have too many Dragons, Eminem.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 8, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Fairies are awesome. Maybe you just have to many Dragons.


I guarantee you'll take that back if Chansey and/or Blissey end up being Fairy types.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 8, 2013)

I cant wait till my Jigglypuff can destroy a Rayquaza ^.^


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I guarantee you'll take that back if Chansey and/or Blissey end up being Fairy types.





Lortastic said:


> I cant wait till my Jigglypuff can destroy a Rayquaza ^.^



What about Audino' Revenge? Im sure she'll be a fairy type and shall take her revenge on all those that slaughtered her friends for more exp points (you all know you're guilty) XD


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> What about Audino' Revenge? Im sure she'll be a fairy type and shall take her revenge on all those that slaughtered her friends for more exp points (you all know you're guilty) XD



why yes, I am.

As a matter o' fact, i'm doing it right now.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 8, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> What about Audino' Revenge? Im sure she'll be a fairy type and shall take her revenge on all those that slaughtered her friends for more exp points (you all know you're guilty) XD



Welp I can't deny I do that.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The last one is the one I'm the most curious about.



First signs of Scizor and the return of trade + held item induced evolutions


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> First signs of Scizor and the return of trade + held item induced evolutions



Like there was any doubt


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't want Fairy Pikachu nor do i like the rumors about it. Better not happen. Retconning the most signature Pokemon would have been the worst thing that could happen in my opinion.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

Can't wait for the leaks.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 8, 2013)

They wont retcon Pikachu. Imagine the anime, o wait you were part fairy all along, who knew eh!


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

I want it to happen.

To see all teh raeg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes. I want Fairy Pikachu/Raichu. So it can finally be worth something


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> the squid only evolves while surfing.


I thought it was said to evolve when the game was held upside down.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 8, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I thought it was said to evolve when the game was held upside down.



Yeah that is what I heard.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 8, 2013)

CoroCoro leaked.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK COROCORO IS LEAKED ON SEREBII


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2013)

How are you guys so god damn speedy?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2013)

Blaziken, Lucario, and Absol get alternate forms?

Absol getting some love.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2013)

That Lucario form...

OH GAWD YES.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah these are legit. Nobody could fake these. If so, they have some goddamn skills.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Blaziken  look the shit the good kind,Mawile needed a evo not a form though and  i  wonder if every other final starter will have a mega form.

also is the bunny the regional rodent?  the regional pikachu better evolve.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Aug 8, 2013)

Reminds me of Digimon  especially of the Burst Evolution/Mode concept  as in they do not look to much different from their previous forms. Mawile's evolution looks awesome


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 8, 2013)

What..is going on!?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 8, 2013)

Newcario for Smash 4


----------



## Mio (Aug 8, 2013)

Those scans... I came.

Mawile & Absol <3

Blaziken & Lucario <3


----------



## Mio (Aug 8, 2013)

Serebii said:
			
		

> The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information on the upcoming games Pok?mon X & Y. We're currently in the process of translating, with thanks to my good friend StreetsAhead, so keep checking back. Be warned as this is not 100% confirmed at this time. First off are various "Mega" forms of various Pok?mon, specifically MegaBlaziken, MegaAbsol, MegaMawile, MegaMewtwo, MegaLucario and MegaAmpharos. They're all called "Mega". MegaMawile is Steel/Fairy-type, as is normal Mawile now. MegaMawile has the ability Huge Power. MegaBlaziken has Speed Boost. MegaLucario has Adaptability. MegaAbsol has the ability Magic Bounce
> They "evolve" through a process called "Mega Evolution"
> Pre-evolution of Gogoat is called Meekuru. It is 0.9m and 31.0kg
> We have an Electric Fairy called Dedenne. It is 0.2m and 2.2kg. It is the Antenna Pok?mon and has the abilities Pick Up or Cheek Pouches
> ...


inb4 MegaCharizard


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 8, 2013)

"MegaMewtwo"...

I remember all the kids talking about that idea when I was in grade school


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2013)

New gym leader Koruni that "holds the key to understanding" Mega Evolutions. And the first event to have Torchic holding a Mega Stone. From release day to January 15th (the day before my b-day!).


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't care if it's starting to be like Digimon. I need this game right NOW!


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaCharizard is Fire/Dragon and has the ability Choke Bitches


----------



## Dei (Aug 8, 2013)

I want MegaArcanine


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2013)

"Mega Stone"
I'd hate to pass that.

But free Torchic.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 8, 2013)

MEGA DUNSPARCE

MEGA FARFETCH'D

MEGA LUVDISC

REDEMPTION TIME


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Swampert and Sceptile better get MegaEvolutions too 

Those forms tho 

Don't care for the names though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

Serebii Correction: The Torchic holds an item called Blaziken Knight, which is a Mega Stone

FREE TORCHIC OMFG for an event


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2013)

Free Torchic that can evolve into Mega Blaziken.

I will be scrambling like crazy to get my Mega Lucario.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

Pokemon gone Digimon. I like it 

I can't wait for MegaCharizard 

And I am sorry to use the NostalgiaFag thought process, but Dedenne is 100% a Pikachu rehash 

Gogoat's pre-evo is lovely though


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Pokemon gone Digimon. I like it
> 
> And I am sorry to use the NostalgiaFag thought process, but Dedenne is 100% a Pikachu rehash




it remind me more of those ultimate version of ben 10 alien.

 i found this video
[YOUTUBE]EiK1p61igkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Pokemon gone Digimon. I like it
> 
> And I am sorry to use the NostalgiaFag thought process, but Dedenne is 100% a Pikachu rehash
> 
> Gogoat's pre-evo is lovely though


Well it probably means they won't be changing Pikachus typing to electric/fairy, which will spare us from years of whining.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to know more about the Mega-evolution process. I'm hoping that if the Mega Stone is required/used during the evo there is more than one stone around.


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

I find myself weirdly undisturbed by the thing all have been afraid would come

MegaFuckingBlaziken


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 8, 2013)

Guess this was the scoop of the century


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Holy shit, I just noticed Ampharos' hair


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaGarchomp please


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaFeraligtr would be epic..


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Mawile.. I better get Mega Sabeleye too


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> MegaFuckingBlaziken


MegaBlaziken uses Mega Punch.
It's mega-effective!


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Enemy's MegaBlaziken uses Mega Punch.
> It's mega-effective! Your Pokemon have been released



Fix'd


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2013)

Welp, Serebii confirmed they're legit  you know it's funny, last generation I was thinking starters should get forms and looky here.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

I hope this isn't all.

I WANT MOAR.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Absol looks fucking badass.

dead @ Mega Ampharos.

 mawile's rumored evolution being this mega form, i bet mawile is still gonna suck anyway


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, what the fucking fuck in the actual fuck just today happened? 

Mega Absol, dat Zelgadis


----------



## Breadman (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay, a bit of confusion. Are these new forms, or evolutions? Cause if they're just forms, then why the hell would you call them "mega evolutions"?

Also, what the hell nintendo. Why the hell did you make Mega Blaziken. Now all the starters are gonna need megas. 

Mega Mawhile and Absol are pretty sick though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

Since Horubii is confirmed, these rumours might be real


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 8, 2013)

Was exploring on the internet a few minutes ago and I see someone post this "Pokemon is copying Digimon Game Freak is running out of ideas!" fucking moron


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Meganium, I'm waiting for you :ignoramus


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll probably get flamed for this, but I hope those mega stones are scarce as fuck. Like the original event Mew sparse.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 8, 2013)

Hopefully more Pokemons get Mega forms too, thos all look awesome


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

I seriously think though, this will ruin the franchise if the stones are not Pokemon-specific. But it seems Blaziken Knight is just that, so no worries


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> New gym leader Koruni that "holds the key to understanding" Mega Evolutions. And the first event to have Torchic holding a Mega Stone. From release day to January 15th (the day before my b-day!).



MEGA-BLAZIKEN!!

Wow, the Sixth Generation is really turning up the dials on their DNA theme.  I wonder if it will just be these Pok?mon, or if other Pok?mon will have Mega Evolutions and these are just the first ones revealed.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh... Wow.


----------



## Burke (Aug 8, 2013)

they cant just have blaziken be the only starter evo with a mega right? i mean they have to give it to all of them right???


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

It would be nice if the concept was only introduced now, and SERIOUSLY developed with Gen7


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this, but I hope those mega stones are scarce as fuck. Like the original event Mew sparse.



If there's only one in the game and we get one with the Torchic I won't have a problem with it since I only really want Mega Lucario and Mega Blaziken.


----------



## lacey (Aug 8, 2013)

I just saw the leaked scans on Tumblr.

My brain just imploded. 

I'm not going to lie. The new Mawile looks really nice to be honest, and there is something about the new Lucario I like, bu-



> MegaAmpharos is Electric/Dragon



OkaynevermindI'msoldannaanna.

Since Mewtwo is in that group, I'm going to assume these Mega stones are going to be on the rare side of things.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 8, 2013)

So, anyway... anout the none-Mega poke.

Pre-Gogoat is cute as fuck.
Rabbit looks to be a Bidoof-level derp.
And the rodent is a mini Raichu, colours and everything.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 8, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> If there's only one in the game and we get one with the Torchic I won't have a problem with it since I only really want Mega Lucario and Mega Blaziken.



But then if there are more than only those 6... I really need to buy more games to get them even with a chance of getting more in other events.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

More to come.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Ampharos is Electric/Dragon 

Makes sense since Denryu which is his Japanese name means "electric dragon"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaAmpharos is mini-Zekrom for us to use


----------



## Null (Aug 8, 2013)

We Digimon now


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 8, 2013)

I've read on the Serebii forums that these Mega Forms are apparently battle-exclusive, and not true evolutions or new forms.  It fits with the form-change seen from Mewtwo in the movie, and it has been confirmed to be one of these "Mega" forms.

Considering the advertised Torchic event is holding an item called "Blaziken Knight", it is likely these Mega Forms are accessible at the cost of an item space for your Pok?mon.  

Still, it makes me wonder what these "Mega Stones" are.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

Blaziken and Lucario megaforms look nice.

You know my boys Charizard and Pikachu will get one.


----------



## Null (Aug 8, 2013)

> MegaAmpharos is Electric/Dragon and has the ability Mold Breaker



Guess who just shot up to OU


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaCharizard will probably be Fire/Dragon...
and have a wig like MegaAmpharos


----------



## valerian (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Arcanine Fire/Dragon type

Just to fuck with the Charizard fans.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaYanmega


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

HOLY **** THOSE MEGA POK?MON! 

DAT MEGABLAZIKEN! 

I JUST CAN'T.. WOW

MEGABLAZIKEN HAS SPEED BOOST =0

Wow, just wow.

MegaPok?mon are the best things since, heck I don't even know. They seem to be alternate evolutions, or at least evolutions (thus irreversible and legit) and I love it.

Edit:


Catalyst75 said:


> I've read on the Serebii forums that these Mega Forms are apparently battle-exclusive, and not true evolutions or new forms.  It fits with the form-change seen from Mewtwo in the movie, and it has been confirmed to be one of these "Mega" forms.
> 
> Considering the advertised Torchic event is holding an item called "Blaziken Knight", it is likely these Mega Forms are accessible at the cost of an item space for your Pok?mon.
> 
> Still, it makes me wonder what these "Mega Stones" are.



Oh, well that sucks


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

Gamefreak is so cheeky.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> HOLY **** THOSE MEGA POK?MON!
> 
> DAT MEGABLAZIKEN!
> 
> ...



awesome now i can use Mega Balziken over Infernape.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaLucario's adaptability ability's awesome  Same goes for all the MegaPok?s' abilities, actually =o

Also, MegaLucario looks like a freakin' superhero.

I can't get over how awesome these MegaPok?s are, especially MBlaziken. 

Edit: 
It just hit me: the possibility of MegaScizor  The potential..


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I don't want Fairy Pikachu nor do i like the rumors about it. Better not happen. Retconning the most signature Pokemon would have been the worst thing that could happen in my opinion.



I dont think they can



CrazyVulpine said:


> Reminds me of Digimon  especially of the Burst Evolution/Mode concept  as in they do not look to much different from their previous forms. Mawile's evolution looks awesome





Mio said:


> inb4 MegaCharizard





Nois said:


> MegaCharizard is Fire/Dragon and has the ability Choke Bitches



Yes please! Charmander DigiSoul Charge Burst Mode!



Krich2nd said:


> I don't care if it's starting to be like Digimon. I need this game right NOW!





Khris said:


> Pokemon gone Digimon. I like it
> 
> I can't wait for MegaCharizard
> 
> ...



I didnt know i was surrounded by digifans, i feel honored lol



Rika24 said:


> I would think pokemon is one step closer in turning itself into digimon (seriously, it seems like they're trying to, more humanoid pokes, more detailed pokes, referring to pokemon as partners, etc...)



See, i so called it XD

All the starters better get one now, finally after years of begging for it i might have my fire/dragon Charizard... hmmm i wonder what this means with fairy types, since they're supposed to be ineffective against fire types...

I also wanna see MegaNinetales


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

>2x STAB for Aura Sphere and Flash Cannon


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Edit:
> It just hit me: the possibility of MegaScizor  The potential..



dont give Swarmy false hope.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> dont give Swarmy false hope.



Who cares about Swarmy; MScizor would be freaking awesome (if done well).


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 8, 2013)

My body is ready.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

October 12th, come on already


----------



## Brox (Aug 8, 2013)

wow, these mega forms look pretty shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)

Brox said:


> wow, these mega forms look pretty shit.



that cuz you have shitty tastes.


----------



## Brox (Aug 8, 2013)

Apparently I am the only one here with shitty tastes.


Basilikos said:


> Trolololololololololololololol.


not at all


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Brox said:


> wow, these mega forms look pretty shit.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 8, 2013)

Brox said:


> not at all


You lie, foul creature.

Return to the abyss from where you came.


----------



## Brox (Aug 8, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> You lie, foul creature.
> 
> Return to the abyss from where you came.



I?m not lying. 

Nintendo simply added unreasonably much fur and other features to designs, that were perfectly okay. They are way too overdesigned now. 

Well, each to their own.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 8, 2013)

Brox said:


> wow, these mega forms look pretty shit.



I think they look awesome


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

Fuck all those Megapokemons.

Imagine MegaRegigigas!  THOSE STATS! 



Brox said:


> wow, these mega forms look pretty shit.


The door is over there.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2013)

OMG IS ABSOL FINALLY GOING TO BE USEFUL !!!!


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

I've always liked Mawile a lot, but she's been so weak.

But with Huge Power and Fairy/Steel typing, she about to be strong as FUCK.

If the rumors are true, won't it have 0 weaknesses? Steel has an immunity to poison and takes 1/2 damage from Dark types. Both of which are, purportedly, Fairy types weaknesses.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been waiting for Mawile to be useful too  and the design for MegaMawile is just great


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

She's gonna be fucking awesome.

2x attack power, immunities to Dragon and Poison, no weaknesses.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 8, 2013)

And banned in online games of course, like all of these probably 

But can't wait to get the game and use it


----------



## LMJ (Aug 8, 2013)

These Mega Pokemon gonna get banned in Meta.

I came in here just for Scizor's response.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 8, 2013)

Brox said:


> I?m not lying.
> 
> Nintendo simply added unreasonably much fur and other features to designs, that were perfectly okay. *They are way too overdesigned now*.



I'm gonna be that guy.

And agree with this. Particularly with Blaziken.

I give a pass to Lucario's tho


----------



## lacey (Aug 8, 2013)

Spiritomb is so last gen.

MegaMawile all the way.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I've always liked Mawile a lot, but she's been so weak.
> 
> But with Huge Power and Fairy/Steel typing, she about to be strong as FUCK.
> 
> If the rumors are true, won't it have 0 weaknesses? Steel has an immunity to poison and takes 1/2 damage from Dark types. Both of which are, purportedly, Fairy types weaknesses.


Earth, my bruh. 

FUCK ALL OF THAT. I WANT MEGAGARCHOMP NAO OR MEGASALAMANCE!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2013)

Mawile would still be weak to fighting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

valerian said:


> Mega Arcanine Fire/Dragon type
> 
> Just to fuck with the Charizard fans.



MEGA GYARODOS,MEGA WEAVILE,MEGA WEAVILE,MEGA CRAWDAUNT,MEGASHARKNADO,MEGASHIFTRY,MEGAABOMANASNOW,MEGALUDICOLO

Lol


----------



## Bioness (Aug 8, 2013)

Unleash the activity!



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 25 (15 members and 10 guests)
> Bioness, NearRyuzaki ??, Platinum, Totitos, Matt-Uchiha, Mishudo, TittyNipple, Linkdarkside



I really hope they don't fuck the system up with these Mega forms, it seems like it will change a lot if enough Pokemon have them.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Mawile would still be weak to fighting.


I knew I was missing something.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

Holy crap...

MEGAMILTANK.

....HOLY SHIT, RUN. RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN.



Blunt said:


> I knew I was missing something.


Two with Earth.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol I wrote up a whole thesis on the Nature of Pokemon and why Team Plasma is wrong and why BW has the best exposition and narrative in pokemon and what Ghetis really seeked to accomplish by segregating pokemon from humans.


----------



## Brox (Aug 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Unleash the activity!
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they don't fuck the system up with these Mega forms, it seems like it will change a lot if enough Pokemon have them.



Give everyone a mega form and the system is balanced again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

i think they brought in Megaforms to try and balance everything^


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2013)

Did absol get a type change as well in it's mega evo or what?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think so. He wouldn't really need one I would think. I don't know what would fit him.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega forms? Why are we talking about Digimon here?


----------



## Brox (Aug 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> i think they brought in Megaforms to try and balance everything^



What were they trying to balance by giving someone like Blaziken an upgrade?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Did absol get a type change as well in it's mega evo or what?



He looks like a freaking Ghost now.

He should be Ghost/Dark
He looks like the freakin Angel of Death for cryin out loud


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

I wonder if all pokemon have the ability for a megaform? If not what are there reasons for picking pokemon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Brox said:


> What were they trying to balance by giving someone like Blaziken an upgrade?



The Spectrum of Badassery


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

Imagine if Charizard had a megaform.

Ash's already beating legendaries, megaform.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> He looks like a freaking Ghost now.
> 
> He should be Ghost/Dark
> He looks like the freakin Angel of Death for cryin out loud



Hell yeah .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Absol is totally in pole position to be my battle team lead. Dat magic bounce stopping stealth rock users in it's tracks .

All Absol needs is a speed boost and it's game over motherfuckers.


----------



## Brox (Aug 8, 2013)

So, this grotesque Mega Mewtwo is superior to the original one.


----------



## king81992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Will all fully Pokemon get a 'Mega Form'?How does it work exactly?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

Megaaggron and Megatyranitar should exist 

and Megagengar :33


----------



## Null (Aug 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Megaaggron and *Megatyranitar* should exist
> 
> and Megagengar :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

YES, PLEASE.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because it has a huge ass library. A ridiculous library.



I still don't see why it's hard for you to accept that I'm picky with what games I play?  

Obviously out of the library we can already rule out all the movie based and tv based games. Nobody with a brain would touch those with a 10 foot pole. We can rule out CoD cause I hate it no matter what system it's on. We can rule out all the super hero games cause I hate super heros and their games are always terrible. As I stated I don't particularly like Mario either so that's out

So really what we end up with is cutting out a very very large portion of the library. While some of the library is good, there's a lot of games pandering to children and tv shows and what not and all of those are utter crap. 

So basically there's Pokemon, Zelda, Dragon Quest, Shin Megami Tense, and Fire Emblem and unlike the far less desirable titles on the DS they come out way less often. Every day there's a new moronic game like Victorious or something terrible like that. 

I'm NOT saying the DS is crappy, I'm saying I have very specific tastes and that a good portion of the library is below average for me. So naturally when I buy one I'm left waiting for a long time, sometimes forever for the games I actually like.  

I remember when I got the DS and waited forever for a new Pokemon game after D/P that took forever and I gave that DS to my little brother, I never even played Platinum because I made the choice to make the DS my main system back then and obviously it was not the best choice for me. 

The bottom line is the DS library is large but a great deal of it is filled with simple puzzle games, tv related games, movie related games, and games that are entirely aimed at kids and yes I know this because I just went to the official Nintendo site and made sure I was right in saying this by looking through 47 pages of the entire DS library including the DS wares. 

The simple fact for ME is that there's just aren't enough serious titles you know? The PSP suited me better back then as it had more RPG's and interesting experimental games without the need to sift through the obviously bad movie/tv related games.  

I hope nobody gets offended by this, that wasn't my aim, by no means and I'm calling the DS inferior to anything or saying it's library is utter crap, just that overall to me it's not to my taste and thus the DS is too inconsistent with serious game releases for me.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 8, 2013)

Pokemon Pocket Monsters Pokemon are the Champions~

Now I see why Digimon was added to Netflix before this went viral.  Making sure people know they were first with Mega.

As long as all starters get Mega Evolutions, I am okay with this.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I still don't see why it's hard for you to accept that I'm picky with what games I play?
> 
> Obviously out of the library we can already rule out all the movie based and tv based games. Nobody with a brain would touch those with a 10 foot pole. We can rule out CoD cause I hate it no matter what system it's on. We can rule out all the super hero games cause I hate super heros and their games are always terrible. As I stated I don't particularly like Mario either so that's out
> 
> ...


This isn't the thread for this discussion.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 8, 2013)

I wonder about the nature of these Mega Stones.  We know that the Torchic that can eventually become MegaBlaziken will have an item called Blazikenite, so perhaps the items that allow these Pok?mon to reach their "Mega Evolutions" need to be made in some way using these Mega Stones.

Blazikenite could be an example of this, a sort of pre-crafted Mega Stone for the event.  If I recall correctly, Pok?mon X and Y have been in the planning since Generation IV - or at least since the 3DS was released, have they not?  If so, they probably used that time to develop the Mega Stone concept to branch out to all Pok?mon.

But if that is the case...Legendary Pok?mon Mega Evolutions...Sweet Divine Mother of Arceus.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)

just looked this up.

all dat fluffiness.

/waiting for how fluffy Ninetales is going to look


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

like your sig?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> This isn't the thread for this discussion.


Thank you.






But seriously, the DS was the king of RPGs, it had bloody 999 so I dont get what he's saying either.

The PSP was boss though. Though personally,handhelds and discs do not mix.

Any system that has a huge library is going to have a wide majority of shovelware. Its a showing of the systems health, because you can  pretty much make complete crap and it still sells and makes a profit somehow.

If you're THAT picky of a gamer that you were bored after a while... then dont buy a system for one franchise.

It annoys me that people say this kinda crap and then I provide them a list on how many awesome games they missed out on that they actually liked later on.

Shit I dont like platformers. I dont like first person games either. I still had a lot of games to play between the DS and PSP.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2013)

Am I the only one hoping for a Mega-Latias? 

But I'm fine with a Mega-Lucario.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> like your sig?



no.


















































yes.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

i see how it is 

so,any comments on the gym leader that teaches you the stuff?seems ghost/dark themed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

You know its kinda weird that your rep status is Rapturous lol


----------



## Si Style (Aug 8, 2013)

Urrr...Megameganium?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 8, 2013)

Brox said:


> So, this grotesque Mega Mewtwo is superior to the original one.


I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dOExzDm9dz4[/YOUTUBE]
May i leave this here?
I've put my soul into creating this, for Mega Absol alone. His very existence moved my heart, he finally came after such a long time 

I know that I can't sprite well, though D:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

I wonder if the original dragon is a mega evolution of Kyurem


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all I was trying to say, I'm not going to buy a 3DS because I'm that picky even though I would love to play Pokemon X and Y.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 8, 2013)

Just heard about the Mega Evolutions. Gives me a Digimon vibe.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> [YOUTUBE]dOExzDm9dz4[/YOUTUBE]
> May i leave this here?
> I've put my soul into creating this, for Mega Absol alone. His very existence moved my heart, he finally came after such a long time
> 
> I know that I can't sprite well, though D:


You made that? 

The Xerneas too?


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I've always liked Mawile a lot, but she's been so weak.
> 
> But with Huge Power and Fairy/Steel typing, she about to be strong as FUCK.
> 
> If the rumors are true, won't it have 0 weaknesses? Steel has an immunity to poison and takes 1/2 damage from Dark types. Both of which are, purportedly, Fairy types weaknesses.



Fire, steel weakness, plus fairy attacks are weak on fire also



Jagger said:


> Holy crap...
> 
> MEGAMILTANK.
> 
> ...



Know how it could get scarier? Fairy MegaMiltank



St NightRazr said:


> He looks like a freaking Ghost now.
> 
> He should be Ghost/Dark
> He looks like* the freakin Angel of Death* for cryin out loud



YES YES YES! No longer does he predict the end, he freakin BRINGS it!



Eminem said:


> Imagine if Charizard had a megaform.
> 
> Ash's already beating legendaries, megaform.



Yes please, im begging for it. It would be a dream come true



dragonbattousai said:


> Pokemon Pocket Monsters Pokemon are the Champions~
> 
> Now I see why Digimon was added to Netflix before this went viral.  Making sure people know they were first with Mega.
> 
> As long as all starters get Mega Evolutions, I am okay with this.



Yes, it must be known. This also will shut up any pokefans that still insist digimon was a pokemon ripoff



Yami Munesanzun said:


> just looked this up.
> 
> all dat fluffiness.
> 
> /waiting for how fluffy Ninetales is going to look



Must see that. I wonder if she'll be fire/fairy, fire/psy, or fire/ghost

Off topic, but have you ever seen Kyuubimon?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> Fire, steel weakness, plus fairy attacks are weak on fire also


It won't have a Steel weakness. Steel does 1/2 against Steel and is super effective against Fairy so it'll just do 1x damage. 

Looks like she's gonna have weaknesses to Ground, Fighting and Fire, immunities to Poison and Dragon, damaged normally by Dark and Steel, resists everything else.


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2013)

:sanji

Did I just read Mega?!?

I come home to this.  and the day just gets more confusing.

11/10 on all of those "mega" evolutions. all of them look *badass*. I don't even know what more to say...


----------



## Samehada (Aug 8, 2013)

I like this Mega concept. 

All of the designs look properly "mega-ed" rather than hideous (its ridiculous how many Pokemon gamers are resistant to change, then circle jerk about it). It also seems quite obvious that the leakers should not use the term "evolution" but rather forms. Mewtwo has been shown to be able to transform by will, not by experience (leveling). If anything, the stone is a held item that allows a chance percentage to make the pokemon "awaken" and transform. To include, this gen has been in the works since Gen IV, which is right when they started to mess with the pokemon forms. It all makes sense to me.

However, I would agree that regardless of how badass they look, Blaziken (Mega-ed and Speed boost) and Lucario (Mega-ed and now ultimate Dragon slayer) do not need an increase in power. Now I am waiting for those Mega Teams online.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

the Megaviolites may be banned for competitive play though


----------



## Samehada (Aug 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> the Megaviolites may be banned for competitive play though



I may be wrong here, but the online matchmaking now has rules you can set and agree upon. So quite possibly the Mega-teams can be banned. 

I am still not too worried about them. A great Trick Room setup can demolish a Speed boost Mega-Blaziken, while any flamethrower on a Mega-Lucario switch-in will turn the thing to ash. 

Sure, people will have to be more careful with these Mega-Pokemon, but the most scary ones are quite vulnerable in defenses. Be smart and strategic, and I bet these guys can be 1HKO'ed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

You must have the best day ever lol. I saw what you said when you went to sleep XD


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaArceus

/all

Edit:
Maybe Mega will become a tier above Uber.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Arceus will have fabulous hair.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> Must see that. I wonder if she'll be fire/fairy, fire/psy, or fire/ghost
> 
> Off topic, but have you ever seen Kyuubimon?



I do not follow Digimon, sorry.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Mega Arceus will have fabulous hair.


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

Arceus will be mashed up with David Bowie circa Ziggy Stardust for his Mega form


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm incredibly suprised all of you guys are so on board with this 

Lucario's is awesome, but god they came so close to ruining Blaziken for me. If it wasn't for the fact that it's my favourite Pokemon then I doubt it would have grown on me as quickly as it did.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I'm incredibly suprised all of you guys are so on board with this
> 
> Lucario's is awesome, but god they came so close to ruining Blaziken for me. If it wasn't for the fact that it's my favourite Pokemon then I doubt it would have grown on me as quickly as it did.



Imo MBlaziken is top tier awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2013)

You will probably be restricted to one mega a team i'd bet.

Also I hope the localization team comes up with a better term. I like awakened way better than mega.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

oh no,Absol is turning into Aizen!


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd like it if you were restricted to one mega/game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

So will the Torchic be a Wifi event?


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

@Khris - You whipped on that set QUICKLY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

:ignoramus


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

Khris is probably a Gamefreak employee


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

STOP MAKING ME LOVE YOU MEGABLAZIKEN!

STAHP ET!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> oh no,Absol is turning into Aizen!



but that would require Absol to be part Fairy, then


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2013)

Dark/Ghost Absol or bust.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

new poke level confirmed


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

Ah, the outburst has finished.

Blaziken's a 6/10 to me now.

Its head just looks so effed.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

at least it not a Y


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

Lucario's still an 8/10 for me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Blaziken looks way better than he does in Khris's sig

8/8 its the weird shape of the flames thats the problem


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> It won't have a Steel weakness. Steel does 1/2 against Steel and is super effective against Fairy so it'll just do 1x damage.
> 
> Looks like she's gonna have weaknesses to Ground, Fighting and Fire, immunities to Poison and Dragon, damaged normally by Dark and Steel, resists everything else.



I meant fire is steel's weakness


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2013)

well, they're all WTF/10 right now because they're so unexpected and new.

but considering I already like them a lot (as in new faves), they will always remain awesome in my eyes. 

lucario better be definitely be in SSB now.  and here I had thought Luke getting some attention was wishful thinking. blaziken is a total improvement imo. I don't really like Blaziken but speed boost MegaBlaziken >>> every other fire starter. even infernape.

mawhile got a much needed buff from this, hopefully. Dat GameFreak.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> Khris is probably a Gamefreak employee



Yes I am. And I am here to tell you that Finneken evolves into Fire/Fighting


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

hmm.i wonder.if thats not the scoop of the century,what could possibly top that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Blaziken gonna get raped by Trickroom druddigon teams

SOO GONNA GET RAPED


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yes I am. And I am here to tell you that Finneken evolves into Fire/Fighting



I hope all your saves crash


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

but we already have a starter fire fighter evolution in this gen 
/points at MegaBlaziken


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

I hope that this somehow makes MBlaziken a viable contender for being a playable character in Sm4sh *crosses fingers*


----------



## Bioness (Aug 8, 2013)

^ It should honestly just be regular Blaziken. Blaziken is easily the 2nd favorite starter Pokemon after Charizard. If they keep Pokemon Trainer in they could add another character like Pokemon Trainer B which could include Blaziken, or at least Combustion (so you don't have two final fire starters), with the other's being Sceptile and Mudkip Treecko and Swampert.



Alpha~13 said:


> @Khris - You whipped on that set QUICKLY



Never underestimate the speed of fanart.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

i hope we get MegaProbopass Nigel


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> ^ It should honestly just be regular Blaziken. Blaziken is easily the 2nd favorite starter Pokemon after Charizard. If they keep Pokemon Trainer in they could add another character like Pokemon Trainer B which could include Blaziken, or at least Combustion (so you don't have two final fire starters), with the other's being Sceptile and Mudkip Treecko and Swampert.



I agree, but as I saw it Gen 6/MegaBlaziken might resurrect my '(M)Blaziken as a playable character in Smash' fairy tale dream.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Volcarona and Mega Masquerain would be TIGHT

MEGA ZANGOOSE MEGA SEVIPER

I dont think they translate to mega though. Thats just the japanese term so far. I hope they're referred to as "Awakened" like with Mewtwo


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> I hope all your saves crash



That's cruel. 




Fuck you Nois


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

anyone think we'll get MegaMissingno?


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

You brought this on yourself

Why is it so hard to love you


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaGarchomp

Mother of god


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaScizor 

nah,too silly looking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> You brought this on yourself
> 
> Why is it so hard to love you



Because people hate their superiors.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol megabidoof.


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega-Heracross


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

Megabidoof gave me asthma


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

thats Ultimatebidoof,mortals


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

None of you mega-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) even answered me about the Torchic event


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

Just thing they add an cave were all the pokemon are mega, walk in and have a hoard of mega zubats.

Oh and megamagikarp


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> Mega-Heracross



I feel like swarmy would like this. Just look at how furry all the Megas are.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

I just want a mega-metagross, and umbreon.


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2013)

I want a MegaMew too.


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> None of you mega-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) even answered me about the Torchic event



It's gonna be handed out at subay stations, with a complementary pic fo your broken saves


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> MegaScizor
> 
> nah,too silly looking



Who knows, they might actually make it work.

Also, guys: shiny MegaPok?mon

Mind=blown, right Eminem?


----------



## Math22ew (Aug 8, 2013)

Ice Pokemon shouldn't be that fast anyways.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

My mind can't be blown anymore, if shiny, mega happens.


----------



## Vermin (Aug 8, 2013)

these megamons are looking super awesom


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh geez imagine if the Eeveelutions got  all mega evolutions MegaVaporeon,MegaFlareon,MegaJolteon,MegaEspeon, MegaUmbreon,MegaGlaceon,MegaLeafeon,
MegaSylveon and whatever comes next. (I'd be interesting though)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> It's gonna be handed out at subay stations, with a complementary pic fo your broken saves



Then I won't be getting my Torhic


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaWobbufet solos


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaArceus.


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

MEGADITTO AND MEGARATATTA


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

MEGADUNSPARCE


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaMuk.


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2013)

MEGASNORLAX

Do want

MegaMew and MegaJirachi:33


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2013)

Eminem said:


> MegaMuk.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

Megaoak 

MegaMisty 

MegaCynthia


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 8, 2013)

Just pre-ordered my copies of Pokemon X and Y.

Feels good, man.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 8, 2013)

I absolutely despise these mega forms. Absolutely hate it with a passion.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 8, 2013)

Not liking the Mega Evolutions. Will every Pokemon now get a Mega?


Anyway, adding MegaMawhile to my team


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 8, 2013)

KidTony said:


> I absolutely despise these mega forms. Absolutely hate it with a passion.



I agree completely. Wish it wasn't true


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Nois said:


> Megabidoof gave me asthma


 **




Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I agree completely. Wish it wasn't true


?

No one's gonna force you to use them. You don't like them, keep them in their base forms.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaMewtwo rapes all megas. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean the original Mewtwo


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 8, 2013)

Mega Rattata

Youngster Joey would have a field day


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

I will master all the megabidoofs,have your inhaler ready nois.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 8, 2013)

Trying to understand how out of all the Megas, they succeeded in making Mewtwo's look pansier than the original.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Mega Rattata
> 
> Youngster Joey would have a field day



Mega Zigzagoon would be cooler.

Rider Willie would delighted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2013)

Gamefreak opened hell's gates on themselves. The Mega-requests are piling up. 

Not every poke needs a mega form you know.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy shit. Imagine a cave full of Megazubats capable of surpassing the power of repels.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2013)

And they all have sturdy and can learn explosion


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> And they all have sturdy and can learn explosion


Suicide seems like a good option right now.

Imagine if Whitney from Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal/HG/SS had a MegaMiltank around that time. 

So many rustled jimmies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2013)

> Following yesterdays reveal of the new Pok?mon, and the Mega Evolutions, some clear images have surfaced which showcase some of these Pok?mon in battle. It also provides a few further bits of information. First, Pok?mon can only Mega Evolve when they are holding a Mega Stone. It's not yet known whether the Mega Stone is one specific item, or a separate one such as the Blazikenite that the event Torchic holds. It also confirms that Mega Evolutions are temporary in battle.
> It confirms that not all Pok?mon will have Mega Evolutions. The Master Tower has a connection to Mega Evolutions
> Finally, it also confirms that Super Training will increase Pok?mon's "Kiso" Points. The translation of it indicates that this may be what we call EVs



They're pretty much in-battle forms 



Jagger said:


> Suicide seems like a good option right now.
> 
> Imagine if Whitney from Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal/HG/SS had a MegaMiltank around that time.
> 
> So many rustled jimmies.



Oh boy. Now I really want a MegaMilitank 

Or MegaAudino, insta lv100


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

I think that's for the better and some people won't get used to the Mega forms no matter how long it passes. People still complain about Gen IV's designs despite it's been years since they came out.


----------



## lacey (Aug 9, 2013)

3+ pages of MEGA jfc

MegaDitto.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> Not every poke needs a mega form you know.


I think all the starters should though. Or at least one starter per generation. Mega Charizard certainly would make Ash's Charizard being in Best Wishes less pointless.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 9, 2013)

There has to be a catch to these MegaPokemon.


----------



## lacey (Aug 9, 2013)

Too lazy to backpedal.



> There’s tons of information about the new Mega Evolutions in Pokemon XY going around and some of it is completely false. I thought I’d help clear the air a bit.
> 
> Mega Evolutions aren’t separate evolutions.
> 
> ...



[e]



> It confirms that not all Pok?mon will have Mega Evolutions. The Master Tower has a connection to Mega Evolutions
> 
> It also confirms stat increases, stating that MegaLucario's Attack is higher. MegaAbsol has increased Attack & Speed. Finally, it also confirms that Super Training will increase Pok?mon's "Kiso" Points. The translation of it indicates that this may be what we call EVs
> 
> Next month's CoroCoro to feature new Pok?mon, new Mega Evolutions and type chart featuring the Fairy-type


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 9, 2013)

I just want freaking Raichu to be loved more, is that so wrong? MegaRaichu? Please Gamefreak? Don't give it to Pikachu.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 9, 2013)

The trend of useless electric rodents continues. It looks like a mix of Raichu and Hamtaro.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 9, 2013)

No fairy type for the Pikachu line confirmed however...


So... Why was Marill given a fairy type then?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2013)

> Next month's CoroCoro to feature new Pok?mon, *new Mega Evolutions* and type chart featuring the Fairy-type


 **


----------



## KevKev (Aug 9, 2013)

Ampharos turned from a lamb/sheep to dragon. 


Wut. 

Mega/Awakened Typholsion is gonna wreck shit.


----------



## lacey (Aug 9, 2013)

It honestly cracks me up that people think that Ampharos? type change in its Mega forme is completely out of left field, when it really isn?t.

Its Japanese name (Denryu) can be taken to mean either ?electric current,? or ?_electric dragon_.?


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 9, 2013)

So the Mega Evolution thing is just a forme, right? Nothing permanent? Anyway, not sure how I feel about that yet but I do have to say that the Mega Pokemon look rather good.

Btw Digimon did this first


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 9, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> The trend of useless electric rodents continues. It looks like a mix of Raichu and Hamtaro.



/has a usable Pachirisu with the Volt Absorb ability: Thunder Wave, Electro Ball, Super Fang, and U-Turn


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh god, they've learned how to digi-volve.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 9, 2013)

I feel better that these are in battle only forms, but still wished it never happened.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 9, 2013)

I would have liked for them to be all the time but well Battle forms are good enough too. Gonna have Mawile in my team


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 9, 2013)

I just realised that Blaziken's Mega form is partly based on Torchic's beta design.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 9, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Oh god, they've learned how to digi-volve.



Funny thing is that the previous generation introduced the concept of Pokemon fusing with Kyurem, Reshiram and Zekrom through the DNA Splicers which is also something that Digimon do lol


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 9, 2013)

Welp, MegaB is now an 8 to me.

So I guess it'll be the lead in my X/Y team.


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm actually tempted to main a MegaAmpharos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2013)

>MegaAmpharos is Electric/Dragon. 


Oh, hot damn


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

There should be a virtual reality "area", maybe something like an arcade, where you can find Electric and Fairy Pokes that have a slightly increased chance of having the Pokerus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I think all the starters should though. Or at least one starter per generation. Mega Charizard certainly would make Ash's Charizard being in Best Wishes less pointless.




Makes sense.

It should be Charizard, Meganium, Blaziken, Empoleon, Serperior, and Froakie's evo.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 9, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I just realised that Blaziken's Mega form is partly based on Torchic's beta design.



I doubt it, why would they care about a scrapped 10 year old design? All they really did was invert the hair.


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, such things happen Bio.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 9, 2013)

apparently at least the Blaziken Megaviolite is event only


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'm actually tempted to main a MegaAmpharos


You shall be my enemy


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> You shall be my enemy



Wait, why?

>Dragon
>Electric
>Mained Ampharos back in Gen2


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> Wait, why?
> 
> >Dragon
> >Electric
> >Mained Ampharos back in Gen2


There can be only one Mega 

Although Ampharos _has_ been a staple electric mon on my team since Gen II


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2013)

They should give every single pokemon a mega form combined with fairy types Smogon would be in a uproar


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They should give every single pokemon a mega form combined with fairy types Smogon would be in a uproar


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm waiting for that Fairy Arceus!


----------



## Alaude (Aug 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> It should be Charizard, Meganium, Blaziken, Empoleon, Serperior, and Froakie's evo.



MegaMeganium


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

Official Mega Pokemon English trailer released.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTHgE0vtOXU[/YOUTUBE]


Holy shit, MegaBlaziken looks awesome.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's Group G.

trailer is here 


well,thats ninjaing


----------



## Alaude (Aug 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Official Mega Pokemon English trailer released.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTHgE0vtOXU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That looks amazing  

Need to get that event Torchic.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 9, 2013)

apparently,the Gogoat preevo is called Skiddo,and you can ride it too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 9, 2013)

that Hydreigon is already fainted it seems


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 9, 2013)

Please.. October 12th I can't wait any longer


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 9, 2013)

Where is Absol in that trailer.

I DEMAND IT NAO


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 9, 2013)

Give Me Mega Arcanine


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

MBlaziken looks amazing in that trailer too 

I hope Megaevolving doesn't cost you a turn.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm hoping for:

MegaGarchomp
*MegaCharizard*
MegaTyrannitar
MegaHydregion (SWEETLORDOMFGWTFBBQ)
MegaFlygon
MegaSalamence
MegaDragonite


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Dude, they keep saying they're increasing *Base Stats*

Do they mean the IV's or the EV's?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dude, they keep saying they're increasing *Base Stats*
> 
> Do they mean the IV's or the EV's?



i hope its IV's ,i hate those so much that i ignore them.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 9, 2013)

Base stats are every Pokemon's average setup. Like here, at the bottom of the page.



Lucario has a base Attack of 110, so Mega Lucario and it's potential Effort spreads will go beyond that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

I know what a pokemon's base stats aret.

Those are affected by how you distribute the Ev's


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Lucario has a base Attack of 110, so Mega Lucario will go beyond that.



lol. that just sounds ridiculous. in a good way.

@St. NightRazzr: no, the minigames are for evs, not IVs. they said they were going to make evs more visible, not IVs. one step at a time. 

hopefully they one day get rid of IVs all together because they're dumb. just make all of them 31 and give us a way to alter hp's type. but enough about that.

megablaziken in 3D.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2013)

This might be one of the few times I use cheats. I'm sure someone will have a code out within a few weeks of release that lets you make the mega form permanent. 

Ima use it.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dude, they keep saying they're increasing *Base Stats*
> 
> Do they mean the IV's or the EV's?



Neither. Base stats are base stats.


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Neither. Base stats are base stats.



if he's talking about the minigame, it's for evs. gamefreak makes evs and base stats synonymous (when they really aren't). 

dark green is the Pok?mon's base stats and light green shows EV training. nothing official to confirm this. just common sense.

these mega stones seem like they're going to be hard to use, though. like, I'm already sacrificing a hold item (like life orb for Blaziken/Luke), but will I have to use a certain move or waste a turn to transform? if so, it may be a bit difficult to use competitively.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Megastones activate when you enter battle.

Unless they're Hp based.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Base stats are every Pokemon's average setup. Like here, at the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucario has a base Attack of 110, so Mega Lucario and it's potential Effort spreads *will go beyond that.*


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 9, 2013)

interesting stuff about Mawille


> Its Mega Evolved state has the ability Huge Power. To show how incredibly powerful that could be, regular Mawile's Attack, if it had Huge Power, would max out at 590. For comparison, Attack Forme Deoxys, which has the highest Attack stat in the series, has an Attack that maxes out at 504.


 broooooooken


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> interesting stuff about Mawille
> 
> broooooooken



That probably means some huge drawbacks 

"Mega*insertPok?monnamehere* must recharge!"


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

^ I won't be surprised at all. It's either going to have serious drawbacks or very stringent conditions for activation.

what if when they switch out they revert back?


----------



## lacey (Aug 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTHgE0vtOXU[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty sure I came a little bit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That probably means some huge drawbacks
> 
> "Mega*insertPok?monnamehere* must recharge!"



That's why you spam giga impact


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 9, 2013)

The lack of Mega Lucario sets disturbs me.





Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

I am resisting the urge out of respect to those who don't want to be spoiled. We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 9, 2013)

Using MegaMawhile in my Fairy Team

And can't wait to see the Fairy type chart next month


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I am resisting the urge out of respect to those who don't want to be spoiled. We'll see how long that lasts.



Coming here without wanting to see spoilers is like visiting the telegrams section before reading the latest chapter of Naruto; this thread's primary purpose is to discuss Pok?mon X/Y


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 9, 2013)

i wanted to see some Megampharos action in the trailer 

also,if all the Megaviolites are event only,i'll RAGE


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope they're extremely hard to get. Because elitism


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Mega lukes ingame model is a 100x better.


----------



## Weather (Aug 9, 2013)

My body is ready for this.


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Coming here without wanting to see spoilers is like visiting the telegrams section before reading the latest chapter of Naruto; this thread's primary purpose is to discuss Pok?mon X/Y



true, but I post all over the place. there are Pok?mon fans on this forum that avoid this thread because they don't want to be spoiled. I really don't want to ruin that new car smell for them.



Nois said:


> I hope they're extremely hard to get. Because elitism



nooooo.  

it looks like some are being released through WiFi though. which makes them just as rare as legends. that's not a problem for me.


----------



## Vermin (Aug 9, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> ^ I won't be surprised at all. It's either going to have serious drawbacks or very stringent conditions for activation.
> 
> what if when they switch out they revert back?


thats what im thinking


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

zyken said:


> thats what im thinking



Absolnite is glowing!

Absol transformed!

The foe's Skarmory used whirlwind! 

Ferrothorn was dragged out!

*Mega Stone expended*


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> true, but I post all over the place. there are Pok?mon fans on this forum that avoid this thread because they don't want to be spoiled. I really don't want to ruin that new car smell for them.



If they avoid this thread anyway then there's no need to not post images of the MegaPok?s in this thread though.



Astrαl said:


> Absolnite is glowing!
> 
> Absol transformed!
> 
> ...



MAbsol's Magic Bounce would make Skarmory get blown away instead


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

...  

Touch?.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 9, 2013)

How the hell do fans work that quickly

I must know the secrets 

*EDIT:* Just found out that this is official art 

But still


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2013)

This event Torchic business is making me rethink picking Fennekin as my starter. I hate having multiple Pokemon of the same type in my party. 



> Its Mega Evolved state has the ability Huge Power. To show how incredibly powerful that could be, regular Mawile's Attack, if it had Huge Power, would max out at 590. For comparison, Attack Forme Deoxys, which has the highest Attack stat in the series, has an Attack that maxes out at 504.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

I must say I wasn't very happy when I found out about these mega evolutions, they should have worked on making less popular and weaker pokemon more useful rather than making the already popular and powerful even stronger.
I'm pretty sure most underused pokemon won't get mega evolutions and will be even more useless...
As for the designs, I can't say I dislike them but they're not that special too, why so much fur? 

Also do you think the mega evolutions count as new pokemon, I really hope that's not the case because if it is we won't be getting many new ones this generation...



Linkdarkside said:


> dont give Swarmy false hope.





Scizor said:


> Who cares about Swarmy; MScizor would be freaking awesome (if done well).



I would prefer a Mega Durant or Mega Heracross a lot, especially if they add more spikes 



Astrαl said:


> I feel like swarmy would like this. Just look at how furry all the Megas are.



I guess they're going by DBZ logic, power = hair


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 9, 2013)

It's kinda interesting to me, actually 

M.Mewtwo is smaller and sleeker than before, but the rest are more detailed..


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I must say I wasn't very happy when I found out about these mega evolutions, they should have worked on making less popular and weaker pokemon more useful rather than making the already popular and powerful even stronger.
> I'm pretty sure most underused pokemon won't get mega evolutions and will be even more useless...
> As for the designs, I can't say I dislike them but they're not that special too, why so much fur?



The way I see it is an opportunity for more Pok?mon like Mawile to get a power boost. Which I think/hope is still very possible. If Mawile and Ampharos are getting attention, I'm going to stay hopeful.



> Also do you think the mega evolutions count as new pokemon, I really hope that's not the case because if it is we won't be getting many new ones this generation...



They've been working on XY since 2009 (at least). But I hope we don't get a small amount of new Pok?mon. D/P/Pt had 107 new Pok?mon, which was low by Kanto standards.



> I would prefer a Mega Durant or *Mega Heracross* a lot, especially if they add more spikes







> I guess they're going by DBZ logic, power = hair



SS3 Infernape incoming?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

Also isn't anyone bothered that we get another Pikachu clone 



Astrαl said:


> The way I see it is an opportunity for more Pok?mon like Mawile to get a power boost. Which I think/hope is still very possible. If Mawile and Ampharos are getting attention, I'm going to stay hopeful.
> 
> They've been working on XY since 2009 (at least). But I hope we don't get a small amount of new Pok?mon. D/P/Pt had 107 new Pok?mon, which was low by Kanto standards.



If it's done right it can be good but I'm sure most rarely used or weak pokemon won't be getting mega evolutions...

As long as they try to present these mega forms as new pokemon it's all good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

ALL MUST JOIN THE FROAKIE MASTER RACE

HUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HEU2xqxBiuQ[/YOUTUBE]
Updated my hack with Mega Blaziken awesomeness! 



St NightRazr said:


> ALL MUST JOIN THE FROAKIE MASTER RACE
> 
> HUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!



Always planned to choose it, anyways.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2013)

Either way, I'm def buying this game. Game freak looks like they're really trying.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> [YOUTUBE]HEU2xqxBiuQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Updated my hack with Mega Blaziken awesomeness!
> 
> 
> ...


We wants it


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ALL MUST JOIN THE FROAKIE MASTER RACE
> 
> HUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!



I'm almost certain that Froakie will be my choice but since Clauncher is absolutely going to be part of my team I'm wondering how wise that would be


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Get Skrelp instead then^


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Get Skrelp instead then^



I think you didn't quite understand me... I'm wondering if it's wise to choose Froakie as my starter if I'm going to have Clauncher on my team later. Having 2 water types seems like a waste to me.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't believe I'm going to buy a 3DS just for Pokemon. But I have no choice. I know I'm not even going to play much beyond the Pokemon League, yet I still will end up buying it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

The answer is to not have two water types on your team (AKA get skrelp) and join the Froakie Master Race.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

He's also a water type


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

Gen6 is my first Gen since Gen1 where I'm picking the Water type. Froakie


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> He's also a water type




.... He's not a poison dragon? 

Imma cry now.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2013)

I forgot Talonflame and Litleo are fire types too 

My party is gonna be all fire types


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> .... He's not a poison dragon?
> 
> Imma cry now.



Enough with dragons already


----------



## Breadman (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ALL MUST JOIN THE FROAKIE MASTER RACE
> 
> HUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!



Just as planned.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

Froakie
Talonflame my starting two Pokes


----------



## KevKev (Aug 9, 2013)

Mewtwo's move in that trailer looks like something you would see in an anime


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Mewtwo's move in that trailer looks like something you would see in an anime


I'm pretty sure that's just Magical Leaf.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

More like Magical Shards of glass to stick you with until you die^


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 9, 2013)

Too bad Megatwo gets such a useless ability. What the hell's Insomnia gonna do for it


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I forgot Talonflame and Litleo are fire types too
> 
> My party is gonna be all fire types



Same here.

Ah well, they're still awesome


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

So they're finally making Mewtwo what he was in Movie One


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Too bad Megatwo gets such a useless ability. What the hell's Insomnia gonna do for it



it's for ubers. GF knows about the Pok?mon metagame, and they have their own official rules of sorts.

specifically, it's going to screw over Darkrai. I wonder if that means it is slightly slower than Darkrai.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait will these mega evolutions be allowed in the metagame? That would lead to an incredible mess


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Wait will these mega evolutions be allowed in the metagame? That would lead to an incredible mess



well, I wasn't even trying to get that far with my statement.

they might have a tier just for Mega Pok?mon. but we have to get a lot more information about the Mega Evolutions before we know how viable they will be and how they will be handled. 

except maybe SB Blaziken. He's probably going to be banned no matter what else we learn.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

By the way: almost just as good news as the mega evolutions are the super training mini-games imo. EV training was always so tedious, so I'm glad there are now (seemingly) fun ways to do that =)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> He's also a water type



Skrelp is part poison.


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> By the way: almost just as good news as the mega evolutions are the super training mini-games imo. EV training was always so tedious, so I'm glad there are now (seemingly) fun ways to do that =)



I second this. GameFreak is really aiming to please. 

And just think if the Dark type gym rumor is true.

Also, whoever wanted a wolf Pok?mon, the revelation of Bunnelby gives credence to the set of rumors that talked about  an ice wolf (where Bunnelby was named).


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Skrelp is part poison.



Yeah I know but he's still part water. Plus Clauncher is, at least to me, the better choice


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

Pinsir vs Heracross IRL 

[YOUTUBE]IUQm26nAwGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

That was coot Swarmy

Also, dat Heracross


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah it's funny how he won... my bet was on the stag beetle


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I second this. GameFreak is really aiming to please.
> 
> And just think if the Dark type gym rumor is true.
> 
> Also, whoever wanted a wolf Pok?mon, the revelation of Bunnelby gives credence to the set of rumors that talked about  an ice wolf (where Bunnelby was named).



Yes, GameFreak's doing an awesome job so far imo.


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah it's funny how he won... my bet was on the stag beetle



That was irl Brick Break


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2013)

Nois said:


> That was irl Brick Break



Looked like Pinsir tried Guillotine on Heracross' Megahorn


----------



## Nois (Aug 9, 2013)

so true


----------



## Nemo (Aug 9, 2013)

mega mawile looks ready to kill things


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2013)

Nemo said:


> mega mawile looks ready to kill things


pek

I saw a fanart of a Mawile evo ages age that is eerily similar to this.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2013)

Also, not sure if it's already been revealed but Fairy Aura (Xerneas' ability) increases the power of all Fairy type moves in battle. Dark Aura (Yveltal's ability) does the same with Dark moves. Opponents Pokemon are affected as well.



I wonder how much of a boost they'll get. Even if it's pretty modest, that + STAB will still mean those moves will be strong as fuck.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2013)

most bad ass Mega evolution so far, i hope the other final evolution of the starters have one or at least this generation starters.


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Nemo said:


> mega mawile looks ready to kill things



Mawile learns Sucker Punch. 

Banned to Ubers? I at least expect a good deal of usage in Ubers, even if it ends up UU or OU.

Also, the gym leaders seem cool. Grant is my favorite gym leader, possibly of all time. 

@*linkdarkside*: If the starters don't all get Mega Evolutions... Just lol.

I predict that the Kalos Starters all will get Mega Evolutions and their Mega Stones will he hidden somewhere in the Kalos Region (post-E4 areas?).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Yes, GameFreak's doing an awesome job so far imo.



 I see you've conveniently removed surfing from your mind


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 9, 2013)

This is getting annoying how they just keep not revealing the starter evos


----------



## Vermin (Aug 9, 2013)

mega absol seems pretty cool too


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Definitely gonna have an Absol.

And name it Lucius. Or something along those lines. It looks dark and imposing yet angelic and graceful.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm surprised no one talked about the fact that gamefreak decided not to turn pikachu into fairy but created a fairy pikachu from ctrl+v ctrl+c and just changed some features.


----------



## Saru (Aug 9, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I'm surprised no one talked about the fact that gamefreak decided not to turn pikachu into fairy but created a fairy pikachu from ctrl+v ctrl+c and just changed some features.



Pikachu is too nostalgic, man.

This is another reason why like Megas: They're not standard evolutions and you don't have to use them if you don't want to. That way, people won't be _as_ disappointed with an evolution. So if people don't end up liking the incoming Mega Charizard (u no it's hapnin ), they can just not use it.


----------



## lacey (Aug 9, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> The lack of Mega Lucario sets disturbs me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to use one so bad, but I'm way too attached to my avatar right now. )':


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I'm surprised no one talked about the fact that gamefreak decided not to turn pikachu into fairy but created a fairy pikachu from ctrl+v ctrl+c and just changed some features.


Every generation has its Pikachu. Pikachu & Raichu, Pichu, Plusle & Minun, Pachirisu, Emolga and Dedenne. I wonder if Dedenne will be joined by Mega versions of Pikachu and Raichu...


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 9, 2013)

Why's Megatwo look so loli?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2013)

zyken said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> mega absol seems pretty cool too





Astrαl said:


> Definitely gonna have an Absol.
> 
> It looks dark and imposing yet angelic and graceful.


It's absolutely terrific. 


Mike Von J said:


> I'm surprised no one talked about the fact that gamefreak decided not to turn pikachu into fairy but created a fairy pikachu from ctrl+v ctrl+c and just changed some features.


An electric mouse that resembles Pikachu family. Where have we seen that before? 

They were going to make one anyway. They just decided to add Fairy typing because it's the new type.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Why's Megatwo look so loli?



So he looks more like Mew?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Why's Megatwo look so loli?



i agree he doesn't look *mega* and  for some reason he is lighter and smaller.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So he looks more like Mew?


Except it doesn't. It looks even less like Mew than Mewtwo does. 

I wonder if that's going to be the trend for already-uber Mons; to get pansy Mega forms, or if Mewtwo just got that particular shaft.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Why's Megatwo look so loli?



I know the feeling m8. 

But let's hope the rumors of a second form a true, and this second one is really badass.


----------



## Saru (Aug 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i agree he doesn't look *mega* and  for some reason he is lighter and smaller.



echoing this. It is strange that Mewtwo is even smaller and weighs less. Maybe this Mewtwo will have two different forms (it is rumored to have two)? One female and one male (and this is the former)? IDK, just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

The Pokebeach rumors, almost all of which have come true, say he has two new formes. 

So it's quite possible.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 10, 2013)

/bred an Adamant Squirtle and an Adamant Baltoy


----------



## ElementX (Aug 10, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I second this. GameFreak is really aiming to please.
> 
> And just think if the Dark type gym rumor is true.
> 
> Also, whoever wanted a wolf Pok?mon, the revelation of Bunnelby gives credence to the set of rumors that talked about  an ice wolf (where Bunnelby was named).



That rumor has already been disproven. Besides he came out himself as fake.

I went from hating megas, to being kinda cool with it, to loving it in about 15 seconds. I still hate the term though.


----------



## Saru (Aug 10, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> /bred an Adamant Squirtle and an Adamant Baltoy



fresh meat 



ElementX said:


> That rumor has already been disproven. Besides he came out himself as fake.
> 
> I went from hating megas, to being kinda cool with it, to loving it in about 15 seconds. I still hate the term though.



wuuuut.

I didn't know

oh, nvm. I thought you meant... nvm. okey doke it's bedtime


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> /bred an Adamant Squirtle and an Adamant Baltoy



I have yet to breed my first ever pokemon... I want to have a perfect Durant and EV train him to even further perfection but I love my Mandiblez (yeah I know ) so much because I beat the story with him that I just can't bring myself to replacing him


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I see you've conveniently removed surfing from your mind



That doesn't bother me that much. And even if it did, it's just one small let down.


----------



## Nois (Aug 10, 2013)

A buddy once spent a month evolving a perfect Spheal... it was perfect


----------



## Nois (Aug 10, 2013)

I kinda think the Mega forms are the design runners-up


----------



## Brox (Aug 10, 2013)

Will you be able to transfer pokemon from older gens?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

So Blaziken can get even more gar?

okay


----------



## Nois (Aug 10, 2013)

Brox said:


> Will you be able to transfer pokemon from older gens?


We're hoping for a Gen3 remake down the line here.


Stunna said:


> So Blaziken can get even more gar?
> 
> okay



I kinda feel like MegaBlaziken is a male design while the old Blaziken was a female design

I always thought Blaziken looked a bit feminine


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

I hate that bunny so much because the rumour was that it was supposed to be a digging bee/wasp not a freaking Bugs Bunny wannabe 

Imagine this as a pokemon:



Yes that IS a freaking huge grasshopper about to become lunch for the wasp's larvae 

But no Gamefreak just had to pass on the idea


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 10, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The Pokebeach rumors, almost all of which have come true, say he has two new formes.
> 
> So it's quite possible.



Hiro might have mistook Mewtwo with Mew, and what he saw could actually be a new Mega form for Mew, instead of second Mewtwo forme. This makes sense too.

Getting on the main track, it's been confirmed that you will be only able to use one Mega per battle.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 10, 2013)

Just heard about the Mega, can I get a link or can anyone fill me in? Is that like digi-shit?


----------



## Alaude (Aug 10, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Getting on the main track, it's been confirmed that you will be only able to use one Mega per battle.



Well MegaMawile it is for me then


----------



## Nois (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey guys... What if... MegaPikachu


----------



## Saru (Aug 10, 2013)

Nois said:


> Hey guys... What if... MegaPikachu



there will be a movie 

Mega Pikachu and the Dark Prince (Yveltal) 

@*Ubereem*: You can go to the official Pok?mon website (Pok?mon.com) and learn about it or go to Serebii.net.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

A bit of a side question but since I haven't tried any Digimon game, which one would be a good start? Preferebly on the DS.


----------



## Vermin (Aug 10, 2013)

these artist work fast 

theres already pages full of megavolutions


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Since day one when they were revealed to,


----------



## Bioness (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I found the greatest innovation of all for Pokemon X and Y.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Hop those ledges.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 10, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I think I found the greatest innovation of all for Pokemon X and Y.


WITCHCRAFT


----------



## Nois (Aug 10, 2013)

hopping UP ledges

For the amount of hikers in those games they sure took their time to invent climbing a ledge


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Geez thanks for the help guys


----------



## Bioness (Aug 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Geez thanks for the help guys


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

It took them six generations to make this addition.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

But which is the best one of those... that's what I'm asking...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2013)

ElementX said:


> That rumor has already been disproven. Besides he came out himself as fake.
> 
> I went from hating megas, to being kinda cool with it, to loving it in about 15 seconds. I still hate the term though.



he  talking about its from the pokemon names that been trade marked.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 10, 2013)

I seriously hope that rumored new Eevee evo isn't a Mega evo (though I do think Eevee needs one). They've never broke the occasional new evo pair, one weak against the other. Dragon, Steel and Poison (which was also rumored) are likely evos if there is no Mega evo for Eevee.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I seriously hope that rumored new Eevee evo isn't a Mega evo (though I do think Eevee needs one). They've never broke the occasional new evo pair, one weak against the other. Dragon, Steel and Poison (which was also rumored) are likely evos if there is no Mega evo for Eevee.



well there's no normal type Eeveelution.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> well there's no normal type Eeveelution.


Normal doesn't pair with Fairy type. Eeveelutions are always released in typing-based pairs.

A Normal Eeveelution would most likely be released alongside either a Fighting or Ghost Eeveelution.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I hate that bunny so much because the rumour was that it was supposed to be a digging bee/wasp not a freaking Bugs Bunny wannabe
> 
> Imagine this as a pokemon:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 10, 2013)

Holy fuck  does that mean we can finally catch and battle with baby Kangaskhans?! And this is from that Gamescom correct?


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 10, 2013)

dat Baby


----------



## Saru (Aug 10, 2013)

^ 



Swarmy said:


> Geez thanks for the help guys



sorry, just saw this, but I haven't played a Digimon game since PS2.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Holy fuck  does that mean we can finally catch and battle with baby Kangaskhans?! And this is from that Gamescom correct?



I don't think the baby is a separate Pokemon it might be.. but that picture is of Kanghaskan's mega form.


----------



## Saru (Aug 10, 2013)

double return/giga impact.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Aug 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> But which is the best one of those... that's what I'm asking...



World Dawn/Dusk are pretty much the same story,  just you start on a different team and have a different selection of starter Digimon. Like Pok?mon games, some Digimon are version exclusive. Preferred my time on Dusk as a side-thing.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 10, 2013)

Double Fake Out's.. Double Outrage


----------



## Saru (Aug 10, 2013)

lol _two_ fake outs. 

Kangaskhan smashy smashy.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 10, 2013)

Kangaskhan already has really decent stats her evolved form is going to be really good.

Stat	 Range
At Lv. 50	At Lv. 100
HP:	 105	
165 - 212	320 - 414
Attack:	 95	
90 - 161	175 - 317
Defense:	 80	
76 - 145	148 - 284
Sp.Atk:	 40	
40 - 101	76 - 196
Sp.Def:	 80	
76 - 145	148 - 284
Speed:	 90	
85 - 156	166 - 306
Total:	 490	   Other Pok?mon with this total


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

they may nerf the baby's stats though.like it doing half damage or something.

still,babay can fight now


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Kang is mine.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 10, 2013)

Soundtrack in November? Nice.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 10, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to buy a 3DS just for Pokemon. But I have no choice. I know I'm not even going to play much beyond the Pokemon League, yet I still will end up buying it.



Lol, pokemon was the only reason i got a 3DS, all ive played on it are ds games qnd nintendogs (my only 3ds game)



Blunt said:


> I forgot Talonflame and Litleo are fire types too
> 
> My party is gonna be all fire types



Hey dont look down on fire, i play with nothing but fire types on soulsilver (aside from Jolteon though, because i cant ditch my 2nd fav pokemon)



Astrαl said:


> Pikachu is too nostalgic, man.
> 
> This is another reason why like Megas: They're not standard evolutions and you don't have to use them if you don't want to. That way, people won't be _as_ disappointed with an evolution. So if people don't end up liking the incoming Mega Charizard (u no it's hapnin ), they can just not use it.



I can see it now, a thinner or sharper edged char colored red (same shade as Charmeleon) and possible stripes and larger claws. And of course fire/dragon



Swarmy said:


> A bit of a side question but since I haven't tried any Digimon game, which one would be a good start? Preferebly on the DS.



Ive played every digimon game ever released in the US, id rec Digimon World DS over Dawn/Dusk only because they made the ability to digivolve take longer in Dusk/Dawn.



BlazingInferno said:


> I seriously hope that rumored new Eevee evo isn't a Mega evo (though I do think Eevee needs one). They've never broke the occasional new evo pair, one weak against the other. Dragon, Steel and Poison (which was also rumored) are likely evos if there is no Mega evo for Eevee.



Is this the same rumor going around since Sylveon or is it new? Because i know ive personally believed the 2nd vee would be dragon before we even knew Sylvie's type


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2013)

So, what's the deal with Mega Kangaskhan? The baby comes out of the pouch and mimics every attack the mother does?



BlazingInferno said:


> Soundtrack in November? Nice.



I saw this too, gonna download it as soon as it's available.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, what's the deal with Mega Kangaskhan? The baby comes out of the pouch and mimics every attack the mother does?


From : During the VGC Opening Ceremony, Junichi Masuda revealed a new Mega Pok?mon, Mega Kangaskhan. It has the ability Parental Bond that allows its attacks to hit twice in one turn.​


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

imagine what the multi hitting moves would do


----------



## Nemo (Aug 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *they may nerf the baby's stats though.like it doing half damage or something.
> *
> still,babay can fight now



that's what i was thinking. even then, it's still crazy op. breaking substitutes/sturdy/focus sashes.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I don't think the baby is a separate Pokemon it might be.. but that picture is of Kanghaskan's mega form.


It's Mega form is just the baby getting out?

:rofl


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> Ive played every digimon game ever released in the US, id rec Digimon World DS over Dawn/Dusk only because they made the ability to digivolve take longer in Dusk/Dawn.



I see, thanks


----------



## Alaude (Aug 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


>



Was kinda hoping for something more awesome


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

whats more awesome than a parent and child team?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

I will enjoy crushing that child's skull with my Durant's mandibles.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 10, 2013)

I feel sorry for Kanghaskan's fans


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:
			
		

> I will enjoy crushing that child's skull with my Durant's mandibles.


then drinking its organ goop :33


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 10, 2013)

Baby should get an extra HP bar, and if the HP drops to red/zero, momma rages and Atk/SpAtk/Spd max out, after which she attacks indiscriminately.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> then drinking its organ goop :33



It's what most predatory ants do actually, then they pretty much puke in each other's mouths to share the food.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 10, 2013)

On the bright side baby Kangaskhan is really cute


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

eeeeh.lazy guy.after 6 gens,it needs to be stoned to move out.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> eeeeh.lazy guy.after 6 gens,it needs to be stoned to move out.



No it doesn't.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> No it doesn't.



it needs to be mega stoned then?


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> it needs to be mega stoned then?



Wait hold on.. what are you talking about? I think I misunderstood your post.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 10, 2013)

Mawhile actually has a good typing now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2013)

Kinda disappointed it's not a cubone tho.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

MegaMarowak next?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

MegaEntei

all dat fur


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

looks like we'll be learning some new mega info soon.
something about mega scizor 
follow the link i guess
not sure how reliable,but it might be that NO ES FAKE guy,that pretty much was head on


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Nooooo stop giving popular pokemon mega evolutions already


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

MegaGalvantula


----------



## Nois (Aug 10, 2013)

MegaPinsir


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

that would be great.they seem to be focusing on gen 1 lately to me


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> MegaGalvantula





Nois said:


> MegaPinsir



Those two would be pretty awesome actually but I'm almost certain that heracross is getting one, Gamefreak seem to like making popular pokemon even cooler.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

dunno,is Ampharos that popular? 

MegaDurant


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

More than half the bug types 

Imagine Durant but with some cool metal spikes all over his body


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

i imagine only female Durants able to use it 
like Vespiqueen


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

What... why  A male ant soldier is so cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> looks like we'll be learning some new mega info soon.
> something about mega scizor
> follow the link i guess
> not sure how reliable,but it might be that NO ES FAKE guy,that pretty much was head on



MegaScizor? We're not ready to lose Scizor(the member) yet. He might literary die of excitement.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

a mega durant ant king then? 
sure,the guys are useless in real life,but a steel / bug with wings is nice


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

With a little iron crown?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

sounds cool


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

Mega Scizor? Scizor is gonna drown in his own moisture. 




Swarmy said:


> More than half the bug types
> 
> Imagine Durant but with some cool metal spikes all over his body


To be fair, half the Bug types are absolutely terrible.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

i dont wanna see his reaction if this ES FAKE though


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 10, 2013)

Screw what you all recommend, we need MegaHydreigon  looking more like motherfucking King Ghidorah.



alekos23 said:


> looks like we'll be learning some new mega info soon.
> something about mega scizor
> follow the link i guess
> not sure how reliable,but it might be that NO ES FAKE guy,that pretty much was head on



Don't give Scizor (the member) false hope


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

i try not to,but i'm looking for as much info as i can


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Blunt said:


> To be fair, half the Bug types are absolutely terrible.



I know, for a game that was inspired by insect collecting and fighting it's a shame that the bug types are so weak... I tried contacting the creator but he's simply impossible to get to  I had so many question to ask him


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Screw what you all recommend, we need *MegaHydreigon*  looking more like motherfucking King Ghidorah.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

That puppet dragon freak really needs more power, I mean come on he's so weak


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2013)

We need Mega Salamence.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 10, 2013)

I certainly hope these mega evos don't decrease the chances of permanent evos for other old Pokemon.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

I hope they don't count as new pokemon because if they do that'll be the biggest ripoff of the century


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> looks like we'll be learning some new mega info soon.
> something about mega scizor
> follow the link i guess
> not sure how reliable,but it might be that NO ES FAKE guy,that pretty much was head on



megascizor with technician.
nothing lives.
NOTHING LIVESSSSS


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

ecxept fire types


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Which are plenty :ho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> ecxept fire types



pffftt they die as well.
it's the double typings and steel that live


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> We need Mega Salamence.


Hockey puck with wings. 



Swarmy said:


> Which are plenty :ho


Indeed. So far my whole team in Gen 6 is gonna be fire.


----------



## creative (Aug 10, 2013)

so I heard that there's mega-evolutions now. I don't dig that this looks like a gimmick from digimon but I wanna ask anyway, does this mean the pokes that are mega-evolution possible capable of different types or stat-trees?

marowak and sandslash and some pokes I can't think of can really use the free ride here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Indeed. So far my whole team in Gen 6 is gonna be fire.



MEGASQUIRTLE USE WATERGUN!


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Talonflame is a big middle finger to any bug user


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2013)

i hope we get it :33


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I know, for a game that was inspired by insect collecting and fighting it's a shame that the bug types are so weak... I tried contacting the creator but he's simply impossible to get to  I had so many question to ask him



bugs being weak make sense.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> bugs being week make sense.



You do realise that if any arthropod was given the option to reach the sizes of the bugs in the game they'll be pretty darn intimidating.


----------



## creative (Aug 10, 2013)

there was a time when poison types weren't fucked with. what happened to that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> You do realise that if any arthropod was given the option to reach the sizes of the bugs in the game they'll be pretty darn intimidating.



yea intimidating.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> yea intimidating.



That only works if you enlarge them with their current body structure, you're not counting the modifications that can help them reach quite the size.

Here read this before saying anything:


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 10, 2013)

So I have this thing where I don't raise anything that has been caught at this level at level 35 or above, except under very special circumstances.

Example: Lvl 37 Jolly Durant, can't decide whether to lvl it up or not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 10, 2013)

... What?

Why does that matter?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 10, 2013)

The lower the level I raise it from, the more room for improvement.

I typically raise things to lvl 75 before moving onto the next batch. Occasionally I go back an re-raise a few that are just barely under that mark.

edit: If I were to teach my Glalie an unexpected I guess? move, should it be Explosion, Super Fang, or Iron Head?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah but that's irrelevant for online play or when the pokemon evens out.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 10, 2013)

What is this "online play" you speak of? :33

And what would "even out" mean here?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2013)

Pinsir the forgotten Pokemon who should had a evolution in Gen 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2013)

Too bad this isn't real.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, I can see there being a hold item that keeps a Pokemon permanently in its mega form. One per game, most likely.


----------



## Saru (Aug 10, 2013)

woah hold the phone

if we get a MegaScizor we should definitely get:


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

If Pinsir gets a mega evolution then Heracross will have to as well. I'm leaning towards Heracross though since he's more popular. A bug/fighting Mega Pinsir would be lovely though.


----------



## lacey (Aug 11, 2013)

Ken Sugomori needs to release the official artwork of Mega Ampharos soon. I want it so bad. 

Still hemming and hawing about a Mega Lucario set, I'm attached to the cuddle avatars uugh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 11, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> What is this "online play" you speak of? :33
> 
> And what would "even out" mean here?



EV train the pokemon and the it'll reach its max in the stats based of its IV's regardless of what level you caught it at


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm still sad that I made a mistake while training my Flygon... I raised his Sp. Attack instead of just Attack  I was in bed so I had no access to net and thought that I knew what I was doing...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm still sad that I made a mistake while training my Flygon... I raised his Sp. Attack instead of just Attack  I was in bed so I had no access to net and thought that I knew what I was doing...



there a berry you can use to reduce his  Sp. Attack EV.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> there a berry you can use to reduce his  Sp. Attack EV.



As far as I know it's only obtainable in dream world?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Really looking foward to this game.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

The defense boost Blaziken.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dunno,is Ampharos that popular?


Oh yeah 

And now he has the locks of Cars from JJBA but with sheep hair.

Nothing can contain the excite


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> So far my whole team in Gen 6 is gonna be fire.



You and me both 

Arcanine (A Must)
Fennekin
Litleo
Talonflame


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2013)

> With the official Japanese site update, a small note came out regarding further clarification on the Mega Evolutions. Within this site, it details that with Mega Evolutions, you can only have one Mega Evolution Pok?mon in battle. It's not known whether it's talking about all of the battle, or just within your team. This is presumably to allow for a specific balance in the Pok?mon. It also clarifies that the Pok?mon will revert after the battle has ended, not within it itself when the battle finishes. We're still not 100% on the specifics of this new process, but we'll keep you updated as more information comes
> *Edit @ 17:14: During the VGC Opening Ceremony, Junichi Masuda revealed a new Mega Pok?mon, Mega Kangaskhan which has the baby Kangaskhan grow and come out of battle. It has the ability Parental Bond that allows its attacks to hit twice in one turn. We'll have pictures and details as soon as possible. Picture thanks to @pklug on Twitter*
> Edit @ 18:05: It has also been confirmed that the Pok?mon X & Y soundtrack will be available worldwide in November 2013 on iTunes


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope MegaScizor is confirmed.

I want Scizor to die of raw excitement.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> I hope MegaScizor is confirmed.
> 
> I want Scizor to die of raw excitement.



lol, yeah that'd get me quite excited to say the least.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

MegaScizor will be overkill


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> MegaScizor will be overkill



If MegaScizor also gets a new ability (like Light Metal) he might actually end up being worse than non-Mega Scizor


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> lol, yeah that'd get me quite excited to say the least.



It must have rockets on it, it must!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2013)

Scizor is only as powerful as he is now because of Technician. If MegaScizor gets a different ability he'll be less useful than regular Scizor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2013)

That's completely baseless since they might give him a completely new ability


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

Bug God - makes all Scizor's moves ohko, because fuck you.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> That's completely baseless since they might give him a completely new ability



Possible, but will it be more useful than Technician? Who knows.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Possible, but will it be more useful than Technician? Who knows.



MScizor might get a boosted form of technician


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

lol going from an engineer to a master of science


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope Sylveon isn't the only regular evolution of an older Pokemon I want to see some more.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

I want a Heracross evo, but since Heracross is pretty much a "complete" Poke it'd probably be a Mega... 

I wouldn't mind some new fork evolutions. Always thought there should be a female Gengar


Do you guys think we'll be seeing a MegaMew?


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> I want a Heracross evo, but since Heracross is pretty much a "complete" Poke it'd probably be a Mega...
> 
> I wouldn't mind some new fork evolutions. Always thought there should be a female Gengar
> 
> ...



The other possible Mewtwo form is suppose to look like Mew so I don't know..


----------



## Saru (Aug 11, 2013)

I wonder what a Mega Mews would look like... 

Would it have a ancient/jungle-y feel?


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm thinking it'd be bigger than Mew, like a reverse of what MegaMewtwo is. A bit Mewtwo-ish, but with a sharp, super fast feel


----------



## Weather (Aug 11, 2013)

So you people ignored Mega Khangaskan and the fact that THE BABY FINALLY COMES OUT TO FIGHT.

Shame on all of you people.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

That's probably just Substitute

Lol dummy children as cannon fodder


----------



## Saru (Aug 11, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'm thinking it'd be bigger than Mew, like a reverse of what MegaMewtwo is. A bit Mewtwo-ish, but with a sharp, super fast feel



I thought that about the size thing too.



Weather said:


> So you people ignored Mega Khangaskan and the fact that THE BABY FINALLY COMES OUT TO FIGHT.
> 
> Shame on all of you people.



Ain't got time for no babies.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2013)

Weather said:


> So you people ignored Mega Khangaskan and the fact that THE BABY FINALLY COMES OUT TO FIGHT.
> 
> Shame on all of you people.


We had like a 2 page discussion about it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2013)

MEGA
fucking
WAILORD

SO MAJESTIC.


----------



## Nois (Aug 11, 2013)

FFIV Lunar Whale says hello


----------



## Saru (Aug 11, 2013)

mega wailord with 500 HP and doubled defenses

easy water spout nuking.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

MegaBlissey


----------



## Saru (Aug 11, 2013)

Ability: Bighearted Lovin' 

Description: All Pok?mon in your party adjacent to this Pok?mon are cured of status ailments upon switching out.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 11, 2013)

MegaSableye!
Gains ability Wonder Guard!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> The other possible* Mewtwo form is suppose to look like Mew* so I don't know..



it probably a mega mew.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> MEGA
> fucking
> WAILORD
> 
> SO MAJESTIC.



daz hawt yo


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2013)

Now that the official artwork is out, I love it so much


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 11, 2013)

Yup, LOVE it.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2013)

i like the claws behind its legs.cant remember the english name for them though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2013)

Now its a real BBQ chicken


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 11, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

